# To many OTK & thigh length boots?



## Kayapo97

Just been sorting my closet out and realised that I have quite a few pairs of thigh length boots. I wonder whether I have to many?, would you get rid of any of them and if so which ones? or should I just accept I like the style and keep them. 

Do any of you have a larger collection or a particular pair you really enjoy wearing - I would love to know, even if it is just to confirm for me that I am not the only one who likes them so much. Although I do have an even larger collection of other shoes I have to say!


----------



## jenayb

I mean, how often do you wear each pair? Do you have any that sit mainly unworn? If so, ditch. If you wear and love them all, then enjoy! There just can't be too much of a great thing!!


----------



## Girl X

They're all very different from each other, so they really could all serve a specific style purpose. Maybe thigh highs are just one of your signature looks? Assuming they all fit well and you enjoy each of them, I wouldn't get rid of any.


----------



## Kayapo97

Girl X said:


> They're all very different from each other, so they really could all serve a specific style purpose. Maybe thigh highs are just one of your signature looks? Assuming they all fit well and you enjoy each of them, I wouldn't get rid of any.


They all get worn, some more than others and I do go through phases of having a favourite. At the moment my the Brian Atwood Barretta's get worn quite a bit day to day, whereas the Pucci OTK Cuissard boots are for special events especially as they have a 5" pin heel and I've only had them since last summer.


----------



## EMMY

I wouldn't get rid of any of them...they are all different colors/textures..I can see every one of these in a different 'look' / outfit...I have lots of boots too...I have so many pairs of black and brown boots..but I need them to create a certain look in whatever I am wearing...your boots are GORGEOUS...I love otk boots..no thigh highs for me though...I wish..but I'll be 46 this year and I truly think that would be pushing it..even though I could pull off the look..it's hard to draw a line in fashion vs age....but that would be it for me..I would vacuum in them though!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

EMMY said:


> I wouldn't get rid of any of them...they are all different colors/textures..I can see every one of these in a different 'look' / outfit...I have lots of boots too...I have so many pairs of black and brown boots..but I need them to create a certain look in whatever I am wearing...your boots are GORGEOUS...I love otk boots..no thigh highs for me though...I wish..but I'll be 46 this year and I truly think that would be pushing it..even though I could pull off the look..it's hard to draw a line in fashion vs age....but that would be it for me..I would vacuum in them though!!! LOL!!!


Emmy,

I don't think there is a specific age for stopping wearing things, as long as it looks good on you, and I am sure it would go for it! 

What do others think?

Often I wear my boots with skirts just above or below the knee, so the boots don't stand out so much. The added bonus it that when its cold they keep my legs lovely and warm as well as looking really stylish.


----------



## Girl X

Kayapo97 said:


> They all get worn, some more than others and I do go through phases of having a favourite. At the moment my the Brian Atwood Barretta's get worn quite a bit day to day, whereas the Pucci OTK Cuissard boots are for special events especially as they have a 5" pin heel and I've only had them since last summer.



Then no question - KEEP'EM ALL!!! And maybe add 1 more - then you could have a pair for every day of the week, and how awesome would that be?


----------



## Kayapo97

Okay Girl X I'll take up your challenge - lets have suggestions with pictures of what my seventh pair could be!


----------



## Kayapo97

Okay not OTK or Thigh high I know but I have just got this pair of knee boots from Pucci.

I loved the colour! - they go with lots of my skirts and tops so a worthwhile sale investment

Would like to go for something with a lower heel but all I ever to seem to find are ones wirh a 120mm heel! luckily I can just about manage that.


----------



## Girl X

Gorgeous - they could totally suffice as #7. And that's a great colour to add the your collection, dark enough to be easily wearable, but still bright and fun.


----------



## cesca

I just had OTK boots early this year from Topshop (sale) and I have been having buyer remorse cos I am afraid I got it rather late, way past the trend. Thinking to return it but I am in the States and the hassle of it ush: 
Should I sell it or keep it ... reading this post kind ease my feeling a bit


----------



## Kayapo97

cesca said:


> I just had OTK boots early this year from Topshop (sale) and I have been having buyer remorse cos I am afraid I got it rather late, way past the trend. Thinking to return it but I am in the States and the hassle of it ush:
> Should I sell it or keep it ... reading this post kind ease my feeling a bit


I tend to go for styles that I think will remain "classic" rather then go too trendy. I think if something looks good on you I don't really care whether it is this weeks, months or years trend - its about you having your own style - and lets face it most trends come from styles that have been started by someone doing something different from the rest of the crowd!

So if you thought the boots looked good when you got them, then keep them and enjoy them!

I for one still enjoy wearing the boots I have.


----------



## angelinachrow

I really don't like these style of boots. I just don't see them as something that shows that you are a stylish woman


----------



## cesca

Kayapo97 said:


> I tend to go for styles that I think will remain "classic" rather then go too trendy. I think if something looks good on you I don't really care whether it is this weeks, months or years trend - its about you having your own style - and lets face it most trends come from styles that have been started by someone doing something different from the rest of the crowd!
> 
> So if you thought the boots looked good when you got them, then keep them and enjoy them!
> 
> I for one still enjoy wearing the boots I have.


 
Thank you Kayapo ... it just funny that I have been looking around for it then when I got it, I didn't feel like how I want to feel. Hmmm thinking bout it again, I think cos it's that crazy sale of the month and I got myself 3 pairs of shoes   ... hmm maybe that's why


----------



## Kayapo97

angelinachrow said:


> I really don't like these style of boots. I just don't see them as something that shows that you are a stylish woman


Angelina 

Fine you have your view but that doesn't mean someone isn't stylish it just isn't your style - what ever that might be. I don't like a lot CL shoes, but doesn't mean those people who they suit can't be stylish


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

Honestly I think you have too many.. you have several black pairs that are quite similar.. and then you have the two burgundy pairs.

Do you really get a good amount of wear out of all of them?


----------



## Kayapo97

Sloane_Ranger,

I think the colours on your screen must be playing up.

This is what I have

1. Emilio pucci purple knee high suede boots
2. Brian Atwood Barretta coffee colour suede thigh boots
3. Brian Atwood Bareeta black sued thigh boots
4. Emilio Pucci light brown cuissard OTK boots
5. Burberry leather thigh boots
6. Emilio pucci navy leather thigh boots
7. Gucci anthracite velvet OTK boots 

Yes I've certainly had good wear out of the Gucci and Atwood boots, several of the others are more recent purchases. The Burberry boots and the Pucci cuissard boots were presents from my other half!


----------



## Wanderlust11

i love OTK boots too, so i think you can never have too many


----------



## Kayapo97

Wanderlust11,

Thanks - I would really love to know what boots other people have and when and you wear them with?

Just worn my Coffee colour suede ones to an important meeting, I felt so good the meeting went like a dream and got lots of compliments about how I looked - a great end to the week!


----------



## ipudgybear

I think you need to keep them all. I just started falling in love with the OTK style and now it's a bit too late to find them since spring is approaching.  I say keep them all!


----------



## Kayapo97

For those who don't think OTK/Thigh boots are stylish here are some pictures of Carine Roitfeld formerly of french vogue. 

Pictures from vogue.


----------



## papertiger

I think your boots are great, it must be that OTK boots are your thang 

You can always wear them with longer skirts or culottes etc if you don't want to show the full length. 

I only have one OTK pair, a made in Brazil pair from Topshop in black suede - I do have a boot thing and have a certain heeled pair in the same colour, same size X 3 - when one finds something that suits stock up


----------



## Kayapo97

Papertiger,

Thanks, clearly for some reason OTK and particularly thigh length boots divide opinion, but yes I just find boots are comfortable and practical. I can also mix them with longer skirts and dresses and shorter ones when I feel in the mood to reveal a bit more!

I love a lot of pumps and sandals out there but find they are not very easy to wear for any period of time especially the really pretty but strappy ones! - so whilst I would love to buy them I know I wouldn't really wear them much.


----------



## Stardust25

angelinachrow said:


> I really don't like these style of boots. I* just don't see them as something that shows that you are a stylish woman*



You have some nerve!!! Girl Bye!!!!




Sloane_Ranger said:


> Honestly I think you have too many.. you have several black pairs that are quite similar.. and then you have the two burgundy pairs.
> 
> Do you really get a good amount of wear out of all of them?



She does not have several black pairs. And none of those boots are similar, only two on the far right are the same but in different colors.


I love your boots, I think they are all beautiful, the latest pair . You should definitely keep them.


----------



## Kayapo97

Stardust25,

Thanks, just waiting for an opportunity to wear my new boots, perhaps for Birthday in a few weeks if BH takes me somewhere nice!


----------



## Stardust25

Kayapo97 said:


> Stardust25,
> 
> Thanks, just waiting for an opportunity to wear my new boots, perhaps for Birthday in a few weeks if BH takes me somewhere nice!



 I say wear your boots whenever you feel is right. We all have shoes that are in heavy rotation, worn only on special occasions, or shoes that never see the light of day  Maybe OTK Boots are your signature.I think you will look hot in your new boots on your B-day, wear them in good health.


----------



## Kayapo97

Just to continue my theme of how stylish these boots can be see picture of Amber Anderson dressing down her Burberry boots. This is my sort of look. 

I would love to think I could look like Nichole Hofman in the second piciture but that really is just in my imagination! - but I just love the effort the stylist and photographer have gone to create the image.

Pcitures from Getty and Air France


----------



## Kayapo97

Stardust25 said:


> I say wear your boots whenever you feel is right. We all have shoes that are in heavy rotation, worn only on special occasions, or shoes that never see the light of day  Maybe OTK Boots are your signature.I think you will look hot in your new boots on your B-day, wear them in good health.


 
Went out for my B-Day meal last night, unfortunatly we had a lot of snow so had to have a rapid change of mind on outfit, as couldn't wear my new suede boots. Ended up wearing green gucci sweater dress, with a black leather jacket, but it did gave me a chance to wear my leather OTK Burberry boots. They were great, the platform grippy sole worked a treat for the short walk to and from the car and they kept my legs lovely and warm. BH said I looked amazing backed-up by comments from several other people


----------



## AEGIS

i like OTT boots.  some people think they're hookerish but frankly im tired of hookers getting to wear 5 inch heels and OTT boots and me not being able to. whatever.  wear your boots with pride!


----------



## Stardust25

Kayapo97 said:


> Went out for my B-Day meal last night, unfortunatly we had a lot of snow so had to have a rapid change of mind on outfit, as couldn't wear my new suede boots. Ended up wearing green gucci sweater dress, with a black leather jacket, but it did gave me a chance to wear my leather OTK Burberry boots. They were great, the platform grippy sole worked a treat for the short walk to and from the car and they kept my legs lovely and warm. BH said I looked amazing backed-up by comments from several other people



Happy B- lated birthday!! Hope you had smashing fun.  Your B-day out fit sounds divine, I'm definitely not surprised you got compliments galore!!!



AEGIS said:


> i like OTT boots.  some people think they're hookerish but frankly* im tired of hookers getting to wear 5 inch heels and OTT boots and me not being able to. whatever.  wear your boots with pride!*



:lolots::lolots: Why should the hookers have all the fun!!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

AEGIS said:


> i like OTT boots. some people think they're hookerish but frankly im tired of hookers getting to wear 5 inch heels and OTT boots and me not being able to. whatever. wear your boots with pride!


 
Aegis,

Some people have all sorts of strange hang-ups associated with particular items of clothing. Their problem, they should get over it. When the mini-skirt first came in the world was going to end, the same with stilettos both of which are now everyday wear. Its all about how you wear things, style them and for what occassion. You can always make something look cheap and tacky - I mean look at lots of celebrities and pop-stars they often wear designer outfits but somehow manage to make them look horrible.

Anyway, so what boots do you have or would you like to have then?


----------



## Kayapo97

Stardust25 -  had fab time  ...


----------



## KpMyWfHpy

Kayapo97 said:


> ...unfortunatly we had a lot of snow so had to have a rapid ...gave me a chance to wear my leather OTK Burberry boots. ... platform grippy sole worked a treat for the short walk to and from the car and they kept my legs lovely and warm.



They are great lookng boots, the Burberry boots.  where did you get them at?  What is the grippy sole like or who makes them - sounds perfect for the snow.  

Are they pretty warm?  Thx!


----------



## KpMyWfHpy

Does anyone know any other Thigh highs like the above Burberry's that have texture on the bottom for dealing with slick/winter weather?


----------



## Kayapo97

KpMyWfHpy said:


> They are great lookng boots, the Burberry boots.  where did you get them at?  What is the grippy sole like or who makes them - sounds perfect for the snow.
> 
> Are they pretty warm?  Thx!



Picture of the sole attached for your info. Burberry made this type of boot for the last couple of seasons, but don't think available now.


----------



## am2022

Love carines look and love Burberry otk!! I have it in plain black leather !
And love aegis' comment! It does make sense... Otk  boot is a whole new fun world of shoes and branding it as hooker type is probably to our loss!!! As we are missing out on all the fun!
Kidding aside I always wear mine under by army green Burberry trench and pencil skirts!!! 


QUOTE=Kayapo97;21032253]Picture of the sole attached for your info. Burberry made this type of boot for the last couple of seasons, but don't think available now.[/QUOTE]


----------



## RealLifeRoyalty

I wish I could wear these, alas I am a plus size girl with short legs! Not a good combo with those boots!!


----------



## Kayapo97

amacasa said:


> Love carines look and love Burberry otk!! I have it in plain black leather !
> And love aegis' comment! It does make sense... Otk  boot is a whole new fun world of shoes and branding it as hooker type is probably to our loss!!! As we are missing out on all the fun!
> Kidding aside I always wear mine under by army green Burberry trench and pencil skirts!!!
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Kayapo97;21032253]Picture of the sole attached for your info. Burberry made this type of boot for the last couple of seasons, but don't think available now.


[/QUOTE]
Amacasa,

Yes loved your pictures modelling the Burberry boots with your outfit - very stylish - have you had a chance to wear them out yet?

What reaction did you get?


----------



## Kayapo97

Here's someone else who knows how to create a great looking outfit combining OTK boots - Kylie. I think this combination is sensational, very stylish but relaxed.


----------



## Kayapo97

So what do you think of these outfits?

No idea who she is but love the relaxed outfit with the boots.

Whilst not a great fan of Victoria Beckham I do like this outfit combination although not sure about the peep toe element of the boots?


----------



## soleilbrun

I really like OTK boots.  I have 2 pair and they always catch my eye.  All the photos you posted show how versatile and stylish they are.  I think you should keep all the ones you have.  They are all different and in low key colors and materials. When worn under skirts and dresses they are double duty boots, no one knows. When worn with a matching legging the elongate the leg.  Everybody run out and get a pair! (or 2 or 3)


----------



## Kayapo97

Just seen PYTs post on What shoes are your wearing today thread showing her wearing DV "spicy" suede OTK boots

That girl sure knows how to wear them!


----------



## natalie_t

I Love OTK boots, they look amazing with all kinds of outfits! Keep them all! x


----------



## natalie_t

Kayapo97 said:


> Just been sorting my closet out and realised that I have quite a few pairs of thigh length boots. I wonder whether I have to many?, would you get rid of any of them and if so which ones? or should I just accept I like the style and keep them.
> 
> Do any of you have a larger collection or a particular pair you really enjoy wearing - I would love to know, even if it is just to confirm for me that I am not the only one who likes them so much. Although I do have an even larger collection of other shoes I have to say!




Kayapo, im not able to reply to messages just yet, but I have 2 pairs both black, one christian louboutin, and one jimmy choo! I'll take some pics and post. I really would love a taupe pair though!

I love your chocolate brown ones, and the pucci cuissard ones are to die for!


----------



## fieryfashionist

No such thing and all of your pairs are all justifiably different AND fabulous!!   I don't have many OTT boots, just two twin pairs (one chocolate brown, one black) by SW, and love them!


----------



## Kayapo97

Just seen this picture of Miranda Kerr, love the practical combo of the open knit coat and OTK boots. I wonder who the coat is by?


----------



## GoGlam

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Just seen this picture of Miranda Kerr, love the practical combo of the open knit coat and OTK boots. I wonder who the coat is by?



I ADORE otk boots! I think you need to have a certain je ne sais quoi to wear them. That being said, during the colder months, I pair them with everything from leggings to skirts, dresses and tunics/tights! They're so fab and I'm perfectly fine with the ooh la la stares I get as a result 

Your pairs are beautiful... Don't let a single one go!


----------



## Kayapo97

GoGlam said:


> I ADORE otk boots! I think you need to have a certain je ne sais quoi to wear them. That being said, during the colder months, I pair them with everything from leggings to skirts, dresses and tunics/tights! They're so fab and I'm perfectly fine with the ooh la la stares I get as a result
> 
> Your pairs are beautiful... Don't let a single one go!


 
Thanks GoGlam, 

just had a chance to wear my BA suede boots again, paired them with a knee length brown leather pencil skirt and matching calvin klein jacket. It was for an important meeting so felt I needed to llook top notch. It certainly gave me confidence in giving my presentation.


----------



## junkmail4gra

You can never have enough otk boots!
You and you other half have great taste in boots.  However the boot does not the outfit make!  So I guess if you don't have great clothes (which I doubt) to go with any particular pair of boots you need to expand your wardrobe!


----------



## xladyxserenityx

I love your collection of OTK boots!! I am a boots lover... You should hear the sighs when I tell my mom I bought another pair. "Another pair of black boots?" LOL.

Yours are gorgeous! I have about six pairs myself, so I certainly can't point any fingers... I can enable though. And evangelize to the rest of tpf about how awesome they are.


----------



## GoGlam

Kayapo97 said:


> Thanks GoGlam,
> 
> just had a chance to wear my BA suede boots again, paired them with a knee length brown leather pencil skirt and matching calvin klein jacket. It was for an important meeting so felt I needed to llook top notch. It certainly gave me confidence in giving my presentation.



Sounds beautiful!!! Wear them in good health


----------



## Ambi107

You can never have too many boots!!!! These sound beautiful!


----------



## Kayapo97

xladyxserenityx said:


> I love your collection of OTK boots!! I am a boots lover... You should hear the sighs when I tell my mom I bought another pair. "Another pair of black boots?" LOL.
> 
> Yours are gorgeous! I have about six pairs myself, so I certainly can't point any fingers... I can enable though. And evangelize to the rest of tpf about how awesome they are.


 
Xlady

Thanks, would love to see others collections.


----------



## TJNEscada

You can never have too many boots, of any variety!  Keep them all and enjoy them, they all make great, different looks!  Shoot, I would love to rock those OTKs, but although I am nearly 5 ft 10 and trim, I am mid 40s and feel that over the knee is statement making enough.  Go for it!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

xladyxserenityx said:


> I love your collection of OTK boots!! I am a boots lover... You should hear the sighs when I tell my mom I bought another pair. "Another pair of black boots?" LOL.
> 
> Yours are gorgeous! I have about six pairs myself, so I certainly can't point any fingers... I can enable though. And evangelize to the rest of tpf about how awesome they are.


 
Thanks


----------



## Kayapo97

Wow if ***'ve got *** confidence this is *** way ** wear your OTK boots.


----------



## Kayapo97

Practical ways of how to wear OTK boots with classic style. This is sort of style I am for.


----------



## GoGlam

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Practical ways of how to wear OTK boots with classic style. This is sort of style I am for.



Love it! Very chic


----------



## Kayapo97

As you know I have a few pairs of Emilio Pucci and Brian Atwood boots, not thinking of buying any more but just seen these from the Fall 2012 collection. What do you think?

Not sure you could wear the Atwood ones that often?
Like the mock croc effect on the Pucci ones, but those heels look very high, assume a hidden platform inside the boot.


----------



## randr21

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Wow if ***'ve got *** confidence this is *** way ** wear your OTK boots.



If these are BA's, then I have them...will have to copy this outfit.


----------



## randr21

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Practical ways of how to wear OTK boots with classic style. This is sort of style I am for.



Love this look too, need to  bookmark this thread for ideas, keep them coming!


----------



## Kayapo97

Have not come across this designer (Altuzarra) before but clearly OTK boots are still popular trend.


----------



## Kayapo97

Some practical and some less practical ways to wear your OTK boots!

Enjoy.


----------



## quackedup

^ love the look of shorts with OTK in the shoot, but how practical is it 'in real life'? 
how can you make it less 'tarty' for a regular person?


----------



## Kayapo97

quackedup said:


> ^ love the look of shorts with OTK in the shoot, but how practical is it 'in real life'?
> how can you make it less 'tarty' for a regular person?


As I said I don't think the last outfit it is practical at all, remember it is from a fashion shoot so more about showing off the Tom Ford boots etc rather than a real life scenario. I am sure some celebrity might wear them like this for a red carpet type event, especially as they often get given them or even paid to wear outfits for promotion of the brand.

My style is far more practical like in the first picture and far more suitable for real life as you put it.

Still a great looking pair of boots - dream on!


----------



## Kayapo97

A few new examples of how to wear your OTK boots


----------



## Kayapo97

Kylie wearing a pair of Pucci boots - How does she do it I think as she gets older she looks better and better


----------



## Kayapo97

I know it is silly but I have just been tempted to buy another pair of OTK boots. Thank goodness they don't have them in my size 41 otherwise the credit card could have taken a hammering - and I promised to buy no more shoes as I have just picked up today my two new pairs of MBs. 

But having worn my casdaei blade pumps out for the first time and had such a fabulous time the idea of getting some boots with the same type of heel was a big big temptation.


----------



## yellowsuitcase

Kayapo97: OT but who makes the shoes in your profile pic? I came in looking for OTK and thigh high boots and fell in love with them!

Do you think OTK and thigh high boots make short legs even shorter? I've got muscular calves(they flap around in wide calves but are too big for the regular 14-14.5' boots usually. My inseam is about 28' and I was wondering if there are..erm.. physical limitations to these kind of boots.


----------



## Kayapo97

yellowsuitcase said:


> Kayapo97: OT but who makes the shoes in your profile pic? I came in looking for OTK and thigh high boots and fell in love with them!
> 
> Do you think OTK and thigh high boots make short legs even shorter? I've got muscular calves(they flap around in wide calves but are too big for the regular 14-14.5' boots usually. My inseam is about 28' and I was wondering if there are..erm.. physical limitations to these kind of boots.


The shoes in my picture are by Pucci from Summer/Autumn 09 I think. I wear them quite often even though the straps a bit of a job to do up. You might find that Yoox still has them.

I think boots with heels only make legs look longer, but yes getting something to fit can be a problem, suggest go for stretch material either suede or leather. But essential to try on in a shop and find particular designer that works for you.


----------



## marina230

Love all hour boots! If I would not live in Miami, I would spend all my money on boots and leather jackets. Even living here, I have around 10 pairs of boots and 12 leather jackets. Is it practical for me? Absolutely not, but ..... It is not always about being practical, just having fun. May be I should spend more time on money forum....


----------



## Flyboy2

I have found thigh high boots are good if your tall (over 5'8) other wise if your short or petite you almost look like you have no legs. But I do like the boots they are all so pretty


----------



## Kayapo97

Flyboy2 said:


> I have found thigh high boots are good if your tall (over 5'8) other wise if your short or petite you almost look like you have no legs. But I do like the boots they are all so pretty


Flyboy2,

Thanks - glad you think the boots are pretty. 
I guess I am quite lucky being 5'8" that the boots suit me.


----------



## Flyboy2

Kayapo97 said:


> Flyboy2,
> 
> Thanks - glad you think the boots are pretty.
> I guess I am quite lucky being 5'8" that the boots suit me.


  yeah I am a little shorty at 5'4 and found up to the knee is fine but if I go above the knee I look like I have no legs LOL


----------



## yellowsuitcase

thanks kayapo97! You really know how how to find those sexy boots don't you?


----------



## Kayapo97

Flyboy2 said:


> yeah I am a little shorty at 5'4 and found up to the knee is fine but if I go above the knee I look like I have no legs LOL


I tend to wear skirts to just below the knee with my OTK boots so you cannot even see the top of the boots - and I think it looks really good , have you tried that?


----------



## Flyboy2

Kayapo97 said:


> I tend to wear skirts to just below the knee with my OTK boots so you cannot even see the top of the boots - and I think it looks really good , have you tried that?




 No I haven't I should though


----------



## Kayapo97

yellowsuitcase said:


> thanks kayapo97! You really know how how to find those sexy boots don't you?


 
Yes I'll happily admit I am always drawn to this style as I really enjoy wearing them, but I like lots of other styles of shoes as well. What I particualrly enjoy is seeing how the designers keep finding new twists to the basic design. I guess they appeal to my interest in design.


----------



## violatorer

Kayapo97 said:


> I know it is silly but I have just been tempted to buy another pair of OTK boots. Thank goodness they don't have them in my size 41 otherwise the credit card could have taken a hammering - and I promised to buy no more shoes as I have just picked up today my two new pairs of MBs.
> 
> But having worn my casdaei blade pumps out for the first time and had such a fabulous time the idea of getting some boots with the same type of heel was a big big temptation.



Size 41 is available in this online store http://www.mercedeh-shoes.com/en/ma...ver-knees/2726-cam,00027,271672120000001.html


----------



## Kayapo97

violatorer said:


> Size 41 is available in this online store http://www.mercedeh-shoes.com/en/ma...ver-knees/2726-cam,00027,271672120000001.html


Thanks, but putting temptation in a girls way isn't very fair - but I shall resist as way too many other beuatiful things in the sales to spend my money on. Of course if my DH had done that he would have been made to feel guilty until he bought them for me. He tends to avoid making such rash observations these days. Although he is great at quietly taking note of things I comment on from magazines I read and getting them as presents for me.


----------



## slip

I've always love boots especially knee highs. Now I'm seriously sourcing for one that's thigh high. It has to be suede so that it doesn't look slutty. I think I've found the ideal one - Stuart Weitzman Hiho but alas they are no longer available!! I'm not living in the States and there's no chance I can get it in my local country. I think SW Hiho is seriously a good classic that's worth keeping it. Where else can I get them?


----------



## Kayapo97

slip said:


> I've always love boots especially knee highs. Now I'm seriously sourcing for one that's thigh high. It has to be suede so that it doesn't look slutty. I think I've found the ideal one - Stuart Weitzman Hiho but alas they are no longer available!! I'm not living in the States and there's no chance I can get it in my local country. I think SW Hiho is seriously a good classic that's worth keeping it. Where else can I get them?


 
You can probably still find them on E-Bay.
Plus there are lots of other designers producing similar suede boots at the moment. It really depends on precisely what you are looking for-  colour, type and height of heel and how much you want to spend.


----------



## slip

Hey Kayapo, thanks for the input. I've seen one on ebay right now but it's a size 9!!! I'd love a black or grey suede with slim heels so that it can 'pull' up my legs. I'm of asian build, just 5'4 but fortunately my legs are fairly long and slim. It's difficult to get a good thigh high as I'm living in a tropical climate. I hope a size 7 or 7.5 will spring up soon!


----------



## Kayapo97

Lovely image of how to wear new season Altuzarra boots dressed down.


----------



## Kayapo97

Very pretty Jimmy Choo boots from Vogue.


----------



## newmommy_va

Just wanted to add that wearing OTK boots is a style choice - regardless of height. If you want to wear OTK boots, go for it!

I'm 5' tall, and I'm wearing Valentino suede OTK boots in the pic below.


----------



## Kayapo97

newmommy_va said:


> Just wanted to add that wearing OTK boots is a style choice - regardless of height. If you want to wear OTK boots, go for it!
> 
> I'm 5' tall, and I'm wearing Valentino suede OTK boots in the pic below.
> 
> View attachment 1815896


 
Good to see someone else who enjoys OTK boots.
Love the pictures, particularly as it highlights that is not just models with long legs who can wear them.

Common on you other TPFs contribute your pictures - I know you are out there!


----------



## s2media

Kayapo97 said:


> I tend to wear skirts to just below the knee with my OTK boots so you cannot even see the top of the boots - and I think it looks really good , have you tried that?



My girlfriend is the same way with her OTK and thigh high boots.  I think it's my favorite look except for denim jeans with the boots over them.  When done right, really makes the boot pop and her outfit come together.  I've been known to drag _her_ around to look for new shoes.  lol!  

As a guy, I don't think a woman can have too many OTK boots.  Where I live, it is just now catching on and to be honest, it's just downright sexy.


----------



## Kayapo97

A couple more looks from the collectios for this Autumn


Givenchy
Alexander Wang


----------



## am2022

love love this...
still haven't found the right time to wear my OTK High heeled one..
although my 2 flat OTK have been used a lot already!!!



Kayapo97 said:


> Practical ways of how to wear OTK boots with classic style. This is sort of style I am for.


----------



## Kayapo97

Very sexy look by Anne Hathaway for Vogue Spain.

It gives me an idea to try out something similar with my black Atwood Berretta or Burberry boots with my Antionio Berardi tuxedo dress


----------



## Mia Bella

Kayapo97 said:


> Very sexy look by Anne Hathaway for Vogue Spain.
> 
> It gives me an idea to try out something similar with my black Atwood Berretta or Burberry boots with my Antionio Berardi tuxedo dress



Gorgeous shot of Anne!


----------



## Mia Bella

I just received my Helmut Lang boots today. They're awesome and because they're flat it makes them super versatile. I can also make them as vampy as I want them to be!


----------



## Kayapo97

Mia Bella said:


> I just received my Helmut Lang boots today. They're awesome and because they're flat it makes them super versatile. I can also make them as vampy as I want them to be!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854682


Mia,

Congrats, fantastic look, love the boots and the dress  - great combo !!

Would love to see more pictures from other TPFs of how they dress up or down their OTK boots


----------



## Mia Bella

Kayapo97 said:


> Mia,
> 
> Congrats, fantastic look, love the boots and the dress  - great combo !!
> 
> Would love to see more pictures from other TPFs of how they dress up or down their OTK boots



Thank you! I had the choice between these and the heeled version and it was actually a really hard decision because both are amazing. Of course I could still  get the heeled ones later!


----------



## s2media

Some random otk pics of my dear darling chica. 

1st - Some vintage pair we found in a consignment shop, some of the best leather but the brand and size are worn off on the inside.  

2nd - How awesome of a guy am I?  I told her we were only limited by the number of bags/boxes we could carry.  She took me literally!  lol  She's wearing a pair of flat otk boots she bought at our first stop.  She liked them so much, she put them on in the car to wear while shopping for the rest.

3rd - Unlisted brand otk boots in 'rugged' color.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you! I had the choice between these and the heeled version and it was actually a really hard decision because both are amazing. Of course I could still  get the heeled ones later!



Thank you so much for posting this, I haven't seen HL boot on any websites I've been browsing. I'm really dying for more of a "thigh high" boot & these look just amazing!! I just ordered the Frye Shirley Over the Knee riding boot in brown, but I think I need these in black. Do they run fairly TTS? I'm usually a 6.5-7 or a 37.


----------



## Mia Bella

BagsNBaubles said:


> Thank you so much for posting this, I haven't seen HL boot on any websites I've been browsing. I'm really dying for more of a "thigh high" boot & these look just amazing!! I just ordered the Frye Shirley Over the Knee riding boot in brown, but I think I need these in black. Do they run fairly TTS? I'm usually a 6.5-7 or a 37.



Any time  I'm glad to help! These are very TTS. I am usually an 8.5 in shoes and a 9 in boots. The toe box has a nice shape and is very accommodating. I could wear them with or without socks and be happy with fit. If you have any other questions let me know!


----------



## BagsNBaubles

I just got my Fry Shirley OTK boots in brown today. I love them for a casual look but I definitely want a taller shaft for my black dressier pair. These are 22" which I think is the same as the 50/50. I'm 5'4" and they hit just at the top of my kneecap.


----------



## ipudgybear

BagsNBaubles said:


> I just got my Fry Shirley OTK boots in brown today. I love them for a casual look but I definitely want a taller shaft for my black dressier pair. These are 22" which I think is the same as the 50/50. I'm 5'4" and they hit just at the top of my kneecap.


Wow these are gorgeous! I have been trying to look for brown boots lately. How do you like them so far?


----------



## BagsNBaubles

ipudgybear said:


> Wow these are gorgeous! I have been trying to look for brown boots lately. How do you like them so far?



They are really great! I have 2 pair of Frye sandals but this is my first pair of boots from them. They leather is thick but soft, and has a great sort of broken in/distressed look. The inside zipper makes them really easy for getting your foot in. I have sort of thin legs and I feel like they look slim & hug nicely without being tight.


----------



## am2022

my oh my mia... fall is officially on and bring them OTK boots that you effortlessly carry all the time... 
Please post more mod pics lady!!! 



Mia Bella said:


> I just received my Helmut Lang boots today. They're awesome and because they're flat it makes them super versatile. I can also make them as vampy as I want them to be!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854682


----------



## am2022

Ive been wanting a Black Suede OTK for the longest time...

here is a few that ive been searching high and low for!
Marant Junnee


----------



## am2022

alaia OTK !


----------



## am2022

now i see that helmut langs that mia got came in a heeled version!!
Anybody here has that ???
please want to hear reviews~!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Amacasa,

They look very similar to the Brian Atwood Barretta boots I have which I can say feel lovely to wear and fit like a glove! I even wear these occassionally to work

Brian Atwood currently has his Marilyn boots out which are also suede but have a larger platform and higher heel as below, the platofrm and heels are bit high for me but probably good for wearing in the evening.

I have also seen some Givenchy suede boots which are available from Yoox that look very nice.


----------



## am2022

thanks kayapo...
please please show me mod pics of the givenchy ones !!!

does it fit snug and form fitting ? i will wear them with skirts and hence i really want them to be form fitting !!!
thanks again.
will visit yoox later !!!

The burberry OTK boots that i have are full on leather with lug sole which i love love but i feel suede will be more understated...


Kayapo97 said:


> Amacasa,
> 
> They look very similar to the Brian Atwood Barretta boots I have which I can say feel lovely to wear and fit like a glove! I even wear these occassionally to work
> 
> Brian Atwood currently has his Marilyn boots out which are also suede but have a larger platform and higher heel as below, the platofrm and heels are bit high for me but probably good for wearing in the evening.
> 
> I have also seen some Givenchy suede boots which are available from Yoox that look very nice.


----------



## Mia Bella

amacasa said:


> my oh my mia... fall is officially on and bring them OTK boots that you effortlessly carry all the time...
> Please post more mod pics lady!!!





amacasa said:


> now i see that helmut langs that mia got came in a heeled version!!
> Anybody here has that ???
> please want to hear reviews~!!!



Yay for Fall! We LOVE Fall don't we? Then you get to take out YOUR  beautiful boots too.  Seriously, I truly envy your shoe collection. I would really like to shop in your closet!!

I have more pics on my little blog (link in my  signature) and some other info too including a link to the Helmut Lang F/W 2012 runway show which shows both the flat thigh-high boots (like mine) and the wedge thigh-highs in action. Make sure you put the video to full screen so you can see those boots! The wedges are seriously tdf. 

The flat boot is TTS and has a little bit wider footbed than the Shaper. Everything else about the boot is exactly like The Shaper except the leather is more suede-y and a little rougher yet polished in some places. It's a very cool look. It kills me seeing that Helmut Lang box in my closet and knowing I can't wear them until late October when it starts to get _kinda_ cool. ush:



amacasa said:


> Ive been wanting a Black Suede OTK for the longest time...
> 
> here is a few that ive been searching high and low for!
> Marant Junnee



These are GORGEOUS. Are they just sold out or are they from a past Season? They are wow.


----------



## am2022

ITA !!! We do love fall so the boots can come out!!! Thanks dear for the sweet words.. you are always welcome to come play in my closet... but lady really my collection is not even worthy of the word " collection" as its nothing compared to other TPF ladies here... but one thing we agree on... come fall, we like similar boots...

Unfortunately the marant junee is from fall 2009.

I almost almost bought it 6 months ago - from a french online auction place for like 1/3 the price but then paypal had some glitches and the following day, it was gone...

Oh well.. will visit the helmut langs later when i get home

more pics of the junee!!!



Mia Bella said:


> Yay for Fall! We LOVE Fall don't we? Then you get to take out YOUR beautiful boots too.  Seriously, I truly envy your shoe collection. I would really like to shop in your closet!!
> 
> I have more pics on my little blog (link in my signature) and some other info too including a link to the Helmut Lang F/W 2012 runway show which shows both the flat thigh-high boots (like mine) and the wedge thigh-highs in action. Make sure you put the video to full screen so you can see those boots! The wedges are seriously tdf.
> 
> The flat boot is TTS and has a little bit wider footbed than the Shaper. Everything else about the boot is exactly like The Shaper except the leather is more suede-y and a little rougher yet polished in some places. It's a very cool look. It kills me seeing that Helmut Lang box in my closet and knowing I can't wear them until late October when it starts to get _kinda_ cool. ush:
> 
> 
> 
> These are GORGEOUS. Are they just sold out or are they from a past Season? They are wow.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

For the (somewhat) more budget minded, Allsaints has a few OTK boots out this season, a flat & a heel. I plan on stopping in tomorrow to check them out in person.

http://www.us.allsaints.com/women/footwear/allsaints-hero-thigh-boot/?colour=3077&category=331
http://www.us.allsaints.com/women/footwear/allsaints-boyar-thigh-boot/?colour=451&category=331


----------



## Kayapo97

BagsNBaubles said:


> For the (somewhat) more budget minded, Allsaints has a few OTK boots out this season, a flat & a heel. I plan on stopping in tomorrow to check them out in person.
> 
> http://www.us.allsaints.com/women/footwear/allsaints-hero-thigh-boot/?colour=3077&category=331
> http://www.us.allsaints.com/women/footwear/allsaints-boyar-thigh-boot/?colour=451&category=331


 
Lovely, lets have a full report and ....perhaps some pcitures?


----------



## Kayapo97

amacasa said:


> thanks kayapo...
> please please show me mod pics of the givenchy ones !!!
> 
> does it fit snug and form fitting ? i will wear them with skirts and hence i really want them to be form fitting !!!
> thanks again.
> will visit yoox later !!!
> 
> The burberry OTK boots that i have are full on leather with lug sole which i love love but i feel suede will be more understated...


Amacasa,

I'll have to see if can find sometime over the weekend with DH to take some pics.
But can assure you the stetch suede is great as it really hugs your leg, giving a great outline.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely, lets have a full report and ....perhaps some pcitures?



I went in today and my store (Seattle) didn't have either of those two styles in the store yet  I'll have to try again in a few weeks.


----------



## Kayapo97

For a change a picture of me although not a very good one. In a rush on the way to lunch.

Burberry Plisse OTK boots
Roland Mouret dress
(not in picture cream waterfall caridgan and Lulu Guiness handbag)

These are my highest heel boots as have quite a thick platform, but makes them very comfortable to wear, even if I feel I have vertigo!


----------



## Kayapo97

Girls, your help is required!!

Just been notified I can pre-order the boots of the season - ALturzarra

I have managed to resist several other cravings but this one is going to be really hard. Especially now we are into boot season and just reminded myself how nice they are to wear.

Besides cutting up the credit card and locking the computer away, any suggestions?? or do I just give in??


----------



## Pishi

Don't do it!  Tassels are over the top.


----------



## jhs216

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Girls, your help is required!!
> 
> Just been notified I can pre-order the boots of the season - ALturzarra
> 
> I have managed to resist several other cravings but this one is going to be really hard. Especially now we are into boot season and just reminded myself how nice they are to wear.
> 
> Besides cutting up the credit card and locking the computer away, any suggestions?? or do I just give in??



I think you have great style and could totally pull them off. Do you have a number of outfits you can picture them with?


----------



## jhs216

amacasa said:
			
		

> Ive been wanting a Black Suede OTK for the longest time...
> 
> here is a few that ive been searching high and low for!
> Marant Junnee



Going to sound very odd but Guess made an incredible pair of boots otk with lug sole. So comfortable and chic. High quality. Looked very similar to these. I forget the name though. I know they had a higher end Marciano version as well.


----------



## s2media

Pishi said:


> Don't do it!  Tassels are over the top.



+1  ...tassles are for cat toys.


----------



## Kayapo97

Thanks Pishi and S2media - tassels are possibly OTT.


----------



## Kayapo97

jhs216 said:


> I think you have great style and could totally pull them off. Do you have a number of outfits you can picture them with?


 
That is always the problem I just know I have lots of outfits that they would work with so it makes too easy to say yes.

It is the dilema we all face sometimes that we find a piece of clothing or a type of shoe that we really love and then see some thing quite similar with a little twist and think I'll have that because I know I will wear it a lot even though it is almost identical to something else in the closet. And once you've seen it...... you just cannot get it out of your mind!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Kayapo97 said:


> Have not come across this designer (Altuzarra) before but clearly OTK boots are still popular trend.


Altuzarra's boots are actually designed by Gianvitto rossi (son of sergio rossi).  I have a question, do you guys know of designer, good quality knee high boots for girls with "bigger" calves. None of the zippers seem to go up when I try them on .  It looks like I need something with 17-18 " in circumference.  Thanks everyone. 

BTW do you guys think these over the knee boots will be wider?  Thanks


----------



## mojito3008

Kayapo97 said:


> That is always the problem I just know I have lots of outfits that they would work with so it makes too easy to say yes.
> 
> It is the dilema we all face sometimes that we find a piece of clothing or a type of shoe that we really love and then see some thing quite similar with a little twist and think I'll have that because I know I will wear it a lot even though it is almost identical to something else in the closet. And once you've seen it...... you just cannot get it out of your mind!



Girl I would not get rid of any of them. I am too a person that loves certain styles and very often I even buy the same model in different colours, needless to say different shoes of the style I love!! For me it's especially ankle boots and boots that make me weak and I LOVE OTK boots. Keep them!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Dr. Louboutin said:


> Altuzarra's boots are actually designed by Gianvitto rossi (son of sergio rossi).  I have a question, do you guys know of designer, good quality knee high boots for girls with "bigger" calves. None of the zippers seem to go up when I try them on .  It looks like I need something with 17-18 " in circumference.  Thanks everyone.
> 
> BTW do you guys think these over the knee boots will be wider?  Thanks


Sorry I know this is a problem lots of girls have and I cannot recommend any one designer as I think it is only by trial and error you will find out. I don't think OTK boots will be any different to Knee boots in this respect.

Some boots are made with stretch leather and suede which will have more give than a traditional leather boot.


----------



## Kayapo97

What do you think of this Salvatore Ferragamo look for SS 13 just shown at Milan Fashion week.? I love the colours but not sure about the sandal boot look.

Photo credit: Getty Images


----------



## s2media

Meh, keep sandals as sandals and boots as boots.  But that's just me.


----------



## Girl X

Mia Bella said:


> I just received my Helmut Lang boots today. They're awesome and because they're flat it makes them super versatile. I can also make them as vampy as I want them to be!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854682



Great look! It's like the 'appropriate for real life' version of Milla Jovovich's outfit in Resident Evil!!


----------



## Kayapo97

jhs216 said:


> I think you have great style and could totally pull them off. Do you have a number of outfits you can picture them with?


 


mojito3008 said:


> Girl I would not get rid of any of them. I am too a person that loves certain styles and very often I even buy the same model in different colours, needless to say different shoes of the style I love!! For me it's especially ankle boots and boots that make me weak and I LOVE OTK boots. Keep them!!


 
Girls - I have a confession to make I could not resist those Altuzarra boots any longer , so I have taken the plunge - don't let DH know as just cleared my last splurge from the credit card!


----------



## mojito3008

Kayapo97 said:


> Girls - I have a confession to make I could not resist those Altuzarra boots any longer , so I have taken the plunge - don't let DH know as just cleared my last splurge from the credit card!



Congrats!! These are absolutely FABULOUS!! Love the tight fit and the tassles, please post mod pics!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Girl X said:


> Great look! It's like the 'appropriate for real life' version of Milla Jovovich's outfit in Resident Evil!!



What an AWESOME comparison, thank you!  Of course I say that because I love the Resident Evil film (and games) and love Milla J! Her costumes for the movies are always so cool. I'd love to find the RE movie version of her ripped red dress outfit for Halloween. I need to become friends with an awesome seamstress me thinks.


----------



## am2022

MIa - will you please post your halloween costume here too??? Im sure you will look amazing!!!  I need to borrow your long legs for halloween too!!! 

Anyways, dear boot loving ladies... i have kept my 5050 tucked in for the past 2 years as I overused and abused her back in the days...
Today I decided to wear them... and Im falling in love with them once again.. the comfort, the heat... love these boots!!!


----------



## Girl X

You won't even need a seamstress - it's a spaghetti strap slip dress with an asymmetrical slash. Easily done before Halloween! We want pics


----------



## Kayapo97

Just added to my collection from Altuzarra 

I am in heavan

These are totally yummy OTK boots.


----------



## Kayapo97

Here they are out of the box


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

amacasa said:
			
		

> ITA !!! We do love fall so the boots can come out!!! Thanks dear for the sweet words.. you are always welcome to come play in my closet... but lady really my collection is not even worthy of the word " collection" as its nothing compared to other TPF ladies here... but one thing we agree on... come fall, we like similar boots...
> 
> Unfortunately the marant junee is from fall 2009.
> 
> I almost almost bought it 6 months ago - from a french online auction place for like 1/3 the price but then paypal had some glitches and the following day, it was gone...
> 
> Oh well.. will visit the helmut langs later when i get home
> 
> more pics of the junee!!!



I looooved these boots and looked everywhere for them too!!  Steve Madden made a knockoff called the Brewster but I heard they were really cheap. There are a ton on ebay though!!!

That same year I found the perfect stretch suede skinny fit boots at Zara. They had a regular heel unlike the Marants but they fit on the leg exactly like them which is what I was really looking for.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Here's a campaign picture of the boots.


----------



## Lawseenai

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Just been sorting my closet out and realised that I have quite a few pairs of thigh length boots. I wonder whether I have to many?, would you get rid of any of them and if so which ones? or should I just accept I like the style and keep them.
> 
> Do any of you have a larger collection or a particular pair you really enjoy wearing - I would love to know, even if it is just to confirm for me that I am not the only one who likes them so much. Although I do have an even larger collection of other shoes I have to say!



Love your collection! 

Do you know of any good OTK boots for people with small calves? I am planning to spend $500? The boots u have look awesome but they r a bit pricey for my price range. Any ideas?


----------



## skyqueen

Lawseenai said:
			
		

> Love your collection!
> 
> Do you know of any good OTK boots for people with small calves? I am planning to spend $500? The boots u have look awesome but they r a bit pricey for my price range. Any ideas?



I have the Stuart Weitzman 50/50 OTK boots...the back is elastic, good for thin calves.
The retail is $595 but check for the sales!


----------



## Lawseenai

skyqueen said:
			
		

> I have the Stuart Weitzman 50/50 OTK boots...the back is elastic, good for thin calves.
> The retail is $595 but check for the sales!



I saw those online as well and they look lovely! I will have to go try them on and see in person! Did u get the one with 3 inch or 1 inch heel?


----------



## every1dreams

Your def not alone. My 1st pair were Steve Madden, they didn't quite have the look I was seeking (leather in front cloth in back) here comes Guess, not quite high enough  since I'm 5'6" 3/4 of that all legs. Here comes Marciano wedgies... Great. Then I'm shopping with hubby n saw Burberry 30inches...PERFECTION. I've ha several in between, bebe, Nine West, Michael kors, but they ended up at the consignment store. I shamefully admit, if I saw another pair I thought were perfect...I'd get em.


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Kayapo97 said:


> Just added to my collection from Altuzarra
> 
> I am in heavan
> 
> These are totally yummy OTK boots.


can you please post a few modeling picks....i'm considering getting the calf skin thigh highs ...i love these boots!!!!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Kayapo97 said:


> Girls, your help is required!!
> 
> Just been notified I can pre-order the boots of the season - ALturzarra
> 
> I have managed to resist several other cravings but this one is going to be really hard. Especially now we are into boot season and just reminded myself how nice they are to wear.
> 
> Besides cutting up the credit card and locking the computer away, any suggestions?? or do I just give in??


I'm so glad you gave in!!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Dr. Louboutin said:


> can you please post a few modeling picks....i'm considering getting the calf skin thigh highs ...i love these boots!!!!


 
Thanks Dr Louboutin, 
I can tell you they look fab on, and I am so glad I gave in too!

Unfortunately no mod pics yet as my camera isn't working. 

I was very lucky to get them, so if you are thinking of getting the calf ones I would put your order in now. I've only seen them on sale in a couple of places.


----------



## Kayapo97

every1dreams said:


> Your def not alone. My 1st pair were Steve Madden, they didn't quite have the look I was seeking (leather in front cloth in back) here comes Guess, not quite high enough since I'm 5'6" 3/4 of that all legs. Here comes Marciano wedgies... Great. Then I'm shopping with hubby n saw Burberry 30inches...PERFECTION. I've ha several in between, bebe, Nine West, Michael kors, but they ended up at the consignment store. I shamefully admit, if I saw another pair I thought were perfect...I'd get em.


 
Hi, so which Burberry's have you got and did hubby pay for them!


----------



## every1dreams

Calvary over the knee. He did I guess. We were walking thru the mall, he went 1 way I went the other (but I had his Amex). The clutch goes with a tote he got me a few mths before. The watch I exchanged when he got me the quilted tote. It was too bulky so I returned it n got the watch n a bathing suit.


----------



## Kayapo97

Lawseenai said:


> Love your collection!
> 
> Do you know of any good OTK boots for people with small calves? I am planning to spend $500? The boots u have look awesome but they r a bit pricey for my price range. Any ideas?


 
Thanks Lawseenai.

It rather tricky to get boots right which is why I always try them on in store where possible. 

Yes I know some of mine are very expensive but I've also found some non-designer boots that are very good available from shops and online (for example look at Shopstyle.com). Also keep you eyes out for sales, boots (including some of mine) are often reduced by 50-75% even designer ones - you just have to hang on for the right moment. 

Good luck with you search


----------



## Kayapo97

mojito3008 said:


> Congrats!! These are absolutely FABULOUS!! Love the tight fit and the tassles, please post mod pics!!


 
Thanks mojito, I have to say they really look fab on, I am so glad I not that strong willed! I will post some mod pics once I get a working camera again.
Hope all is going well for you.


----------



## Kayapo97

every1dreams said:


> Calvary over the knee. He did I guess. We were walking thru the mall, he went 1 way I went the other (but I had his Amex). The clutch goes with a tote he got me a few mths before. The watch I exchanged when he got me the quilted tote. It was too bulky so I returned it n got the watch n a bathing suit.
> 
> View attachment 1928310


----------



## every1dreams

They're 5 inches and since most of my other shoes are btwn that and 6inches so they're not too much of an issue for me, plus I add insoles to everything. I've only worn them once, I considered selling them since they're size 9 and I'm 7 1/2-8 but they were the last pair and at that price I couldnt resist, so there's a slight bit of room, so the insoles help with that, but I've decided to keep them.


----------



## alexgh

^^wear them a lot these days


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Kayapo97 said:


> Thanks Dr Louboutin,
> I can tell you they look fab on, and I am so glad I gave in too!
> 
> Unfortunately no mod pics yet as my camera isn't working.
> 
> I was very lucky to get them, so if you are thinking of getting the calf ones I would put your order in now. I've only seen them on sale in a couple of places.




Thanks for replying....if you get your camera working, I want to see some photos!!! I'll check in regularly at the forum to see if you will be able to do that. I'll make my decision to buy them once I see them on you (if possible).  Great purchase!!


----------



## Lawseenai

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Thanks Lawseenai.
> 
> It rather tricky to get boots right which is why I always try them on in store where possible.
> 
> Yes I know some of mine are very expensive but I've also found some non-designer boots that are very good available from shops and online (for example look at Shopstyle.com). Also keep you eyes out for sales, boots (including some of mine) are often reduced by 50-75% even designer ones - you just have to hang on for the right moment.
> 
> Good luck with you search



Thanks for the advice... I think I m going to the stores to try on a whole bunch of boots and wait for an awesome sale to happen!!


----------



## mlemee

Kayapo97 said:


> Here they are out of the box



You got them!!! I love these boots but they look a little big around the ankle for me. Modelling shots asap!!!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Lawseenai said:


> Thanks for the advice... I think I m going to the stores to try on a whole bunch of boots and wait for an awesome sale to happen!!


 
You could also try yoox.com they have a good range of boots at discount prices and if you register often get additional discount offers.


----------



## GearGirly

I just bought the Stuart Weitzman 50/50 OTK boots, I should have waited for a sale but boy did I want them.  I had big calves so it isn't easy to find a boot that looks good and goes over the knee without looking too wide.  These are AMAZING. I've heard they are great on skinny calves as well, I think these are just an all around amazing boot.  I've worn them all day today straight out of the box and they are really comfortable.  I order my regular size and I have them on with thin socks and they might be a little roomy, I might have been able to size down a half size.


----------



## every1dreams

GearGirly said:
			
		

> I just bought the Stuart Weitzman 50/50 OTK boots, I should have waited for a sale but boy did I want them.  I had big calves so it isn't easy to find a boot that looks good and goes over the knee without looking too wide.  These are AMAZING. I've heard they are great on skinny calves as well, I think these are just an all around amazing boot.  I've worn them all day today straight out of the box and they are really comfortable.  I order my regular size and I have them on with thin socks and they might be a little roomy, I might have been able to size down a half size.



Congrats!!! I pined for those for a while til I found the Burberry ones at the same price. ENJOY!!!


----------



## gmo

GearGirly said:


> I just bought the Stuart Weitzman 50/50 OTK boots, I should have waited for a sale but boy did I want them.  I had big calves so it isn't easy to find a boot that looks good and goes over the knee without looking too wide.  These are AMAZING. I've heard they are great on skinny calves as well, I think these are just an all around amazing boot.  I've worn them all day today straight out of the box and they are really comfortable.  I order my regular size and I have them on with thin socks and they might be a little roomy, I might have been able to size down a half size.



Congrats! I have the SW Mainlines which are pretty similar to the 50/50, so I don't think I can justify having the 50/50s as well. Maybe in a different color! I agree that I could have gone a half size down as well.


----------



## Cullinan

every1dreams said:


> Calvary over the knee. He did I guess. We were walking thru the mall, he went 1 way I went the other (but I had his Amex). The clutch goes with a tote he got me a few mths before. The watch I exchanged when he got me the quilted tote. It was too bulky so I returned it n got the watch n a bathing suit.
> 
> View attachment 1928310


----------



## every1dreams

Cullinan said:
			
		

> The boots are gorgeous - wish I had a hubby to treat me...
> 
> You can never, ever have too many boots or shoes (or so my mother brought me up to believe!)



I'm the opposite, i was up to 110 shoes this past summer. if I were to turn into my mom, I'd have to get an extra place for all my stuff. Maybe that's why I get rid of stuff so often. I can't stand having it around if I'm not using it. My baby sis is exactly like her tho, she never throws ANYTHING away.


----------



## Cullinan

every1dreams said:


> I'm the opposite, i was up to 110 shoes this past summer. if I were to turn into my mom, I'd have to get an extra place for all my stuff. Maybe that's why I get rid of stuff so often. I can't stand having it around if I'm not using it. My baby sis is exactly like her tho, she never throws ANYTHING away.




My baby sis is the same as yours, as is my mum!!!

I had to get rid of my Timberland custom boots yesterday, but I've worn them for 4 winters and they'd just worn out.

I had to sneak them into the rubbish because mum wouldn't understand that if you don't have trillions of things, they Do actually wear out, giving you the fun of replacing them!


----------



## every1dreams

Cullinan said:
			
		

> My baby sis is the same as yours, as is my mum!!!
> 
> I had to get rid of my Timberland custom boots yesterday, but I've worn them for 4 winters and they'd just worn out.
> 
> I had to sneak them into the rubbish because mum wouldn't understand that if you don't have trillions of things, they Do actually wear out, giving you the fun of replacing them!




I end up forgetting I have stuff. At one point I decided to get the izone cameras so I cud take pics of shoes n put them on the box since I try to keep all my boxes, but they stopped making the cams. The consignment stores loved to see me coming bc I buy things ppl usually don't or I keep things so long ppl forget they existed, so my stuff goes fast the owners say.


----------



## gymangel812

finally got a pair of otk boots, louboutin ronfifi:









so glad these have the elastic/button clasp so they won't fall down!


----------



## junkmail4gra

Wow, love the look, and the boots are to die for......


----------



## Kayapo97

gymangel812 said:


> finally got a pair of otk boots, louboutin ronfifi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so glad these have the elastic/button clasp so they won't fall down!


Congrats welcome to the OTK boot club.
The boots look great, hope you enjoy wearing them, often.


----------



## GoGlam

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> finally got a pair of otk boots, louboutin ronfifi:
> 
> so glad these have the elastic/button clasp so they won't fall down!



Love these!! Military done right!  Enjoy them


----------



## kittenslingerie

gymangel812 said:


> finally got a pair of otk boots, louboutin ronfifi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so glad these have the elastic/button clasp so they won't fall down!



Those are beautiful! I just bought a pair just like them on ebay because I missed them in stores (and no longer purchase Louboutin in stores), waiting for mine to arrive. Anyway, how is the fit? TTS in footbed and do they work for small calves? I think they would work for my tiny legs, which is why I ordered them. Finding boots that fit my legs is super hard.


----------



## every1dreams

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> finally got a pair of otk boots, louboutin ronfifi:
> 
> So glad these have the elastic/button clasp so they won't fall down!



love it!!!!


----------



## gymangel812

kittenslingerie said:


> Those are beautiful! I just bought a pair just like them on ebay because I missed them in stores (and no longer purchase Louboutin in stores), waiting for mine to arrive. Anyway, how is the fit? TTS in footbed and do they work for small calves? I think they would work for my tiny legs, which is why I ordered them. Finding boots that fit my legs is super hard.


thanks! they do work for small calves because of the elastic closure (part of the reason i bought them). i got them a full size up and they work perfect for me with socks. probably could have made a 1/2 size up work but i don't think i could have stayed tts.


----------



## kittenslingerie

gymangel812 said:


> thanks! they do work for small calves because of the elastic closure (part of the reason i bought them). i got them a full size up and they work perfect for me with socks. probably could have made a 1/2 size up work but i don't think i could have stayed tts.



Thank you! BTW love the bag in your avi.


----------



## Kayapo97

A few recent examples of how to wear OTK boots with style.

First is Miranda Kerr, and the last is Taylor Swift


----------



## Kayapo97

Just added to my collection.
I know I just can't resist such fab boots.
The suede fit beautifully to the leg; the leather are just on the knee and perhaps more practical in the wet.
They have that lovely thin metal blade heel which is 5" high but with a 1" platform which makes them comfortable and easier to walk in.


----------



## s2media

Nice additions!  My girlfriend is out shopping right now (Oh Lawd, save my wallet!!) for some new boots and outfits.


----------



## Kayapo97

For those of you who want to look seriously sexy in animal print, a lovely pair of Brian Atwood boots. These would put a tiger in your DH/DB tank I think.


----------



## Kayapo97

Here's how to wear your boots for a wedding


----------



## Kayapo97

or if you just want to look stylish whilst doing a bit of light shopping

even in the snow


----------



## london5guy

kayapo97 - you should keep all your over knee boots. They are my favourite look on a woman. Your new leather ones are gorgeous. Do you think men can look good in boots? I wear mens knee highs by Varda.


----------



## Kayapo97

london5guy said:


> kayapo97 - you should keep all your over knee boots. They are my favourite look on a woman. Your new leather ones are gorgeous. Do you think men can look good in boots? I wear mens knee highs by Varda.



Thanks for you comments. 

I have to admit I've never really thought about men wearing boots. I guess men look okay in the right situations such as for things like walking, riding, etc. I see there is a thread on this and I might have a look to see what you guys are up to!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

Kayapo97 said:


> Thanks for you comments.
> 
> I have to admit I've never really thought about men wearing boots. I guess men look okay in the right situations such as for things like walking, riding, etc. I see there is a thread on this and I might have a look to see what you guys are up to!



My boyfriend has a lot of boots and some OTK boots and he looks great in them!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

gymangel812 said:


> finally got a pair of otk boots, louboutin ronfifi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so glad these have the elastic/button clasp so they won't fall down!



Actually my boyfriend has a pair of these!


----------



## Kayapo97

thehighheelsgir said:


> Actually my boyfriend has a pair of these!


Sorry not the thread to have this debate. 
I beleive high heels should be left to us girls


----------



## Kayapo97

Yummy mummy!


----------



## newmommy_va

Hi Kayapo. Saw these on Saks.com and thought of you... 




Altuzarra
Leather Fringe Over-The-Knee Boots
Was $1674.00 Now $1171.80


----------



## Kayapo97

Thanks newmommy forgot to say thank you for thinking of me.

does anyone else have the Altuzarra boots by Gianvito Rossi? they seem to have flown off the shelves. I count myself really lucky to have got the mock croc version.


----------



## Kayapo97

Some more style ideas for your boots.


----------



## hydroconscious

The black and grey ones are definitely ones to keep - super classy!!!
The velvet one is great as a statement piece 

The blue one doesn't have a flattering shape in my opinion. I think the tan one can also be a statement piece sometimes but It's not really my style so I don't particularly like it.


----------



## hydroconscious

Kayapo97 said:


> Some more style ideas for your boots.


 

The third picture - super classy!


----------



## Kayapo97

Agree. 

Here are some more great looks I try to emulate.


----------



## Kayapo97

Just seen these Jimmy Choo Titan boots on sale (30% off at farfetch.com)

Not particularly my style (not a great fan on animal prints) but what does any one else think ?


----------



## GoGlam

Unfortunately, they're kind of limiting


----------



## yyz

Kayapo97 said:


> Just seen these Jimmy Choo Titan boots on sale (30% off at farfetch.com)
> 
> Not particularly my style (not a great fan on animal prints) but what does any one else think ?



*I Totally LVE Them!
But I am Very Partial to Animal Prints! 
Of Course My Favorite is Zebra Still!
But I have worn that since Playing in the 80's! *


----------



## Kayapo97

GoGlam said:


> Unfortunately, they're kind of limiting



I agree GoGlam for me the same thought, but great deal if it is your style.

but here is a pair to snap up - Knee high black suede from
CESARE PACIOTTI reduced to just £400. Every girl needs a pair of suede boots in my view!


----------



## GoGlam

Sexy! My brother bought a pair of Paciottis for a girlfriend and I've been trying to find a pair since. They have a carved silver heel.

Please post any good OTK deals if you see them!


----------



## yyz

*Actually on the Jimmy Choo Website they had the Titans in Black Suede as well and for quite a bit less! $1395.00 
http://us.jimmychoo.com/en/us/boots/titan-pre-order-now/invt/247titanbsue/*


----------



## Kayapo97

Again not particularly my style but with 50% off, although still quite expensive.

First is by Versace (has a bronze heel) and the second is Giuseppe Zanotti.

Oh and I liked these Valentino Garavani booties as I was looking through!


----------



## GoGlam

Drool!


----------



## Kayapo97

GoGlam said:


> Drool!



Which one particularly or all of them?


----------



## Kayapo97

Okay for a change - Spotted this  knee boot by Ballin which I think is really romantic and sexy.

On sale at Yoox but only in 40!


----------



## pquiles

BagsNBaubles said:
			
		

> I just got my Fry Shirley OTK boots in brown today. I love them for a casual look but I definitely want a taller shaft for my black dressier pair. These are 22" which I think is the same as the 50/50. I'm 5'4" and they hit just at the top of my kneecap.



I have these and I feel the same in terms of getting a taller shaft for dressier outfits.


----------



## Kayapo97

Style ideas -

Just seen these outfit combo's by designer Andrew Gn whom I had not come across before. I think they work well.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Style ideas -
> 
> Just seen these outfit combo's by designer Andrew Gn whom I had not come across before. I think they work well.



I think these thigh highs look great with both the coat and dress.
I'll have to dig out my thigh highs and post some pics.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I think these thigh highs look great with both the coat and dress.
> I'll have to dig out my thigh highs and post some pics.



That I look forward to.
I am not so good at taking pictures,  I must try to get my DH to take some when I next wear mine


----------



## Kayapo97

Snowed in today so decided to do annual closet sort out and at same time practice with my new camera.

So here is my current boot collection

from L to R 
Brian Atwood Barretta - black and brown
Burberry 
Casadei Queen Suede
Pucci
Altuzarra 
Casadei
Gucci

And at front in second picture
Pucci
Brian Atwood Niki


----------



## butterfij

I love your boots. I recently found and purchased my first over the knee boots. These are the best pictures I could take 









And it seems just in time as there is a least a couple of inches of snow here in Bolton although its starting to thaw a bit now


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Do you think these look ok? My first pair-wasnt sure if I was going to wear them to really splurge so I went the cheaper route. What would you wear them with-a skirt and what kind of top? Would you wear something like this to a birthday happy hour?


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for posting a family pic of your OTK collection!  I love seeing how they are styled.


----------



## GoGlam

MrsTeacherMrCop said:
			
		

> Do you think these look ok? My first pair-wasnt sure if I was going to wear them to really splurge so I went the cheaper route. What would you wear them with-a skirt and what kind of top? Would you wear something like this to a birthday happy hour?



Yes, birthday happy hour is great for this outfit! I would add a chunky/glitzy necklace


----------



## GoGlam

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Snowed in today so decided to do annual closet sort out and at same time practice with my new camera.
> 
> So here is my current boot collection
> 
> from L to R
> Brian Atwood Barretta - black and brown
> Burberry
> Casadei Queen Suede
> Pucci
> Altuzarra
> Casadei
> Gucci
> 
> And at front in second picture
> Pucci
> Brian Atwood Niki



Love these!!


----------



## DezinrDiva

Love, love Brian Atwood...


----------



## Kayapo97

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> Do you think these look ok? My first pair-wasnt sure if I was going to wear them to really splurge so I went the cheaper route. What would you wear them with-a skirt and what kind of top? Would you wear something like this to a birthday happy hour?
> 
> View attachment 2036655



Love the boots - who are they by?

In terms of looks it depends what you have in your wardrobe. I would go for a pencil skirt combination or a dress, I tend it keep it plain and simple as the boots make enough of a statement. Of course for a night out/celebration event you can go for a splash of vibrant colour or sparkle as well. 

Plenty of looks to check out earlier in the thread.

Let us know what you try out.

Enjoy your boots.


----------



## Kayapo97

GoGlam said:


> Love these!!



Thanks GoGlam.


----------



## Kayapo97

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for posting a family pic of your OTK collection!  I love seeing how they are styled.



Thanks Lavander

Love your avatar.


----------



## Kayapo97

butterfij said:


> I love your boots. I recently found and purchased my first over the knee boots. These are the best pictures I could take
> 
> View attachment 2028353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2028352
> 
> 
> And it seems just in time as there is a least a couple of inches of snow here in Bolton although its starting to thaw a bit now



Congrats, look like a nice pair of flats very practical, will keep your legs warm and dry in that snow!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Kayapo97 said:


> Love the boots - who are they by?
> 
> In terms of looks it depends what you have in your wardrobe. I would go for a pencil skirt combination or a dress, I tend it keep it plain and simple as the boots make enough of a statement. Of course for a night out/celebration event you can go for a splash of vibrant colour or sparkle as well.
> 
> Plenty of looks to check out earlier in the thread.
> 
> Let us know what you try out.
> 
> Enjoy your boots.



Thank you! They're actually Steve Madden


----------



## Black Elite

Kayapo97 said:


> Snowed in today so decided to do annual closet sort out and at same time practice with my new camera.
> 
> So here is my current boot collection
> 
> from L to R
> Brian Atwood Barretta - black and brown
> Burberry
> Casadei Queen Suede
> Pucci
> Altuzarra
> Casadei
> Gucci
> 
> And at front in second picture
> Pucci
> Brian Atwood Niki



Totally bumping a semi-old thread, but Kayapo, where do you get the shoe trees to hold up your thigh high boots?? I have a few pairs myself but I worry about them because the shoe trees I have force them to fold over a few inches from the top, if that makes sense. It appears your shoe trees are like, several feet long!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hey Kayapo97 nice boots Lady!!


----------



## Kayapo97

mistyknightwin said:


> Hey Kayapo97 nice boots Lady!!



Thanks Misty always nice to know others enjoy what we share.


----------



## Kayapo97

Black Elite said:


> Totally bumping a semi-old thread, but Kayapo, where do you get the shoe trees to hold up your thigh high boots?? I have a few pairs myself but I worry about them because the shoe trees I have force them to fold over a few inches from the top, if that makes sense. It appears your shoe trees are like, several feet long!



Would love to see yours. Its more fun if more people share their collections.

To be honest not quite sure what you mean. I don't use shoe trees for my boots generally I just store them in original box with inserts to help keep their shape.


----------



## Black Elite

Kayapo97 said:


> Would love to see yours. Its more fun if more people share their collections.
> 
> To be honest not quite sure what you mean. I don't use shoe trees for my boots generally I just store them in original box with inserts to help keep their shape.



I'll try to post them when I get home from the office later today... I always love an excuse to take photos on my shoes! 

So I keep mine in the boxes as well. I've always heard different things like, "if you fold the boot over, it will crease/ruin the leather or snakeskin. "If you leave them in the box, they can't breathe." "Stuffing the shoe to its full height is the best for it." blah blah

They all sound like urban shoe care legends.


----------



## Black Elite

Actually, I found photos of two on my cell phone! One is Burberry Prorsum python, similar to your black ones, but in the rare, sample pink. Unfortunately, I'm not model skinny so they make my legs look a little chubbs. The others are from Halston and the stretchy suede makes them fit perfectly!

My worry is that the snakeskin on the pink ones will tear if I leave them folded in the box for too long. Is that even a real thing, or am I paranoid? lol

ETA: They're both a LOT of boot. I'm 5'10" and they're both at least 3'' above my knees! I LOVE thigh high boots.


----------



## Kayapo97

Black Elite said:


> Actually, I found photos of two on my cell phone! One is Burberry Prorsum python, similar to your black ones, but in the rare, sample pink. Unfortunately, I'm not model skinny so they make my legs look a little chubbs. The others are from Halston and the stretchy suede makes them fit perfectly!
> 
> My worry is that the snakeskin on the pink ones will tear if I leave them folded in the box for too long. Is that even a real thing, or am I paranoid? lol
> 
> ETA: They're both a LOT of boot. I'm 5'10" and they're both at least 3'' above my knees! I LOVE thigh high boots.



Thanks for sharing - Very nice; I haven't seen them in pink before!

I wouldn't worry about leaving them folded in box as long as they are protected from heat and moisture. 

Have you has the chance to wear them much? what do you wear them with?

The stretch suede are great aren't they, they fit nice and snug, which I prefer. 

Yes some of them come up well over the knee, like the Brian atwood or casadei, but keep your legs nice and warm if wearing a skirt and look great over leggings/jeans as well. I like to wear mine with a knee length skirt as not young enough to wear short skirts now.


----------



## Black Elite

Kayapo97 said:


> Thanks for sharing - Very nice; I haven't seen them in pink before!
> 
> I wouldn't worry about leaving them folded in box as long as they are protected from heat and moisture.
> 
> Have you has the chance to wear them much? what do you wear them with?
> 
> The stretch suede are great aren't they, they fit nice and snug, which I prefer.
> 
> Yes some of them come up well over the knee, like the Brian atwood or casadei, but keep your legs nice and warm if wearing a skirt and look great over leggings/jeans as well. I like to wear mine with a knee length skirt as not young enough to wear short skirts now.



I've only gotten the chance to wear the pink ones once, but got enough compliments on them to last me a lifetime. I wore them with a black dress. The dress wasn't fitted, and it was plain since the shoes were the only statement it needed. It wasn't knee length but long enough to cover the top of the boot--with pink python, it's hard to look demure!

The suede ones get paired with short skirts on date night/club night, and to work, with knee skirts! But you're right that the fit makes them so easy to pair with many things. 

Thanks for the box advice, though. It puts me at ease! I've been digging everywhere for some shoe trees that tall... but now I'll just continue to hunt for more pairs like those in your amazing collection!


----------



## Kayapo97

Black Elite said:


> I've only gotten the chance to wear the pink ones once, but got enough compliments on them to last me a lifetime. I wore them with a black dress. The dress wasn't fitted, and it was plain since the shoes were the only statement it needed. It wasn't knee length but long enough to cover the top of the boot--with pink python, it's hard to look demure!
> 
> The suede ones get paired with short skirts on date night/club night, and to work, with knee skirts! But you're right that the fit makes them so easy to pair with many things.
> 
> Thanks for the box advice, though. It puts me at ease! I've been digging everywhere for some shoe trees that tall... but now I'll just continue to hunt for more pairs like those in your amazing collection!



It's always great for us girls to compliments isn't it, as you say they certainly make a dramatic statement, especially teamed with a simple LBD, a perfect combo. Sounds like your outing with them was fun! and girl you can never have enough compliments so don't let them stay in their box too long!


----------



## Black Elite

Kayapo97 said:


> It's always great for us girls to compliments isn't it, as you say they certainly make a dramatic statement, especially teamed with a simple LBD, a perfect combo. Sounds like your outing with them was fun! and girl you can never have enough compliments so don't let them stay in their box too long!



The python boots and LBD may make an appearance once the weather permits! It's cold here, but lately it's been wet, rainy or snowy, too. Only boots I;ve worn lately were Hunters and Uggs. Funny enough though, the Uggs are also thigh highs!


----------



## Black Elite

I'm at work, so apologies for the poor lighting in my office, but these are the Burberry Prorsum thigh high boots. It may be a dark photo, but basically, my entire leg is covered in boot (paired with my Ravens fan black & purple  )


----------



## Kayapo97

Black Elite said:


> I'm at work, so apologies for the poor lighting in my office, but these are the Burberry Prorsum thigh high boots. It may be a dark photo, but basically, my entire leg is covered in boot (paired with my Ravens fan black & purple  )



You look fab, that is just the sort of combo look I try to achieve.
I think it is very wearable for work; did you get any comments?


----------



## Black Elite

Kayapo97 said:


> You look fab, that is just the sort of combo look I try to achieve.
> I think it is very wearable for work; did you get any comments?



Thanks, hun! I hadn't even thought to wear them until happening upon this thread. But yes, most of my coworkers loved them... a couple of them couldn't help but go to the "Pretty Woman" jokes, but the boots are so tall that there was no skin showing... But I think I'll wear these for my birthday next week, and the dress might get a tad shorter for my night out!


----------



## Kayapo97

A few more style ideas for your boots.


----------



## Kayapo97

From the current Balmain collection.

I like the first two outfits but not the third. Those are seriously tall suede boots!


----------



## Kayapo97

Legaldiva looking superb in her BA baretta boots.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...an-atwood-shoes-bags-671846.html#post23930378


----------



## Kayapo97

Latest from NY fashion week.

Love the colour of the boots in the third picture.


----------



## Black Elite

The purple are really sharp! They look so smart with that leather skirt and definitely give me ideas as I have a leather skirt that I can't seem to figure out how to wear.

I have bday photos of me in my OTK boots from Sunday that I have yet to upload to my computer. I need to share!


----------



## Black Elite

This thread makes me so happy as my OTK boots were not feeling any love but now, I have worn OTK boots for the last three weekend outings straight! Although I failed to take photos (I don't have Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, etc. so I'm not motivated unless my social networking friends force me to pull out the camera)!

Anyway, I DID take photos on my birthday in the pink Burberry Prorsum python boots. They are my absolute favorites, true statement boots and can only be worn on days I'm feeling bold. I wore them to a MB Fashion Week show, and to the NYC Ballet. They looked a little out of place at the ballet, lol. But my DBF took me as a surprise so I had no idea where we were going to know how to dress accordingly. I felt great in them though and got endless compliments. Here are some photos!


----------



## Kayapo97

Glad you are enjoying wearing them now, thanks for sharing the photo's. 

Hope you enjoyed the ballet, what a nice surprise.


----------



## Kayapo97

Just seen the Emilio Pucci winter 2013-14 collection, one of my fav designers.

Good to see that OTK boots are still popular, but they are getting taller and taller. Here are some pictures from the show.


----------



## junkmail4gra

I love the red otk boots.  Suede?


----------



## Kayapo97

junkmail4gra said:


> I love the red otk boots.  Suede?



Yes suede was the key theme in the Pucci show.


----------



## Kayapo97

Black Elite said:


> The purple are really sharp! They look so smart with that leather skirt and definitely give me ideas as I have a leather skirt that I can't seem to figure out how to wear.



Hey I quite often wear a brown leather pencil skirt I have with my brown suede atwood boots. They go great together, the suede tones down the polished leather and with a silk blouse it looks very smart.


----------



## Kayapo97

Just worn my casadei suede thigh boots out for first time to an awards event. Had some great reactions. They were so comfortable and lovely to wear. Loved the fact the heels made me taller than most the men there!.


----------



## Kayapo97

Here's the outfit I wore.


----------



## Fljill

Oh boy!! I just bought these otk Gucci boots on eBay. They r sick!! Where I'm gonna ware them I have no idea but when that idea comes I've got the boots! I really wanted the CL otk boots but I have the shorter ones and I just didn't want to spend the $! Anyway here they are!
	

		
			
		

		
	



  Yes that's a towel on the floor I need to take a shower but this app is killing me!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Fljill said:


> Oh boy!! I just bought these otk Gucci boots on eBay. They r sick!! Where I'm gonna ware them I have no idea but when that idea comes I've got the boots! I really wanted the CL otk boots but I have the shorter ones and I just didn't want to spend the $! Anyway here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2119440
> 
> Yes that's a towel on the floor I need to take a shower but this app is killing me!!



Hum, not my taste at all, but guess it depends on when and where you intend to wear them and how you dress them down, difficult I think but prove me wrong.


----------



## Kayapo97

Diane Kruger looking hot in her CL biglip boots. Great outfit combo.


----------



## Kayapo97

Just posted this to my new thread, an example of one of my outfits

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/your-special-night-out-outfits-810540.html#post24309750


----------



## butterfij

I just bought these beauties on eBay. I am going to dye them black and wear them a la Pucci once done. I can't wait I've been going through my head what outfits I could wear this with that I already have. Its amazing how much a pair of thigh high boots can change the look of an outfit. I think it just takes them to a whole new level


----------



## Kayapo97

butterfij said:


> I just bought these beauties on eBay. I am going to dye them black and wear them a la Pucci once done. I can't wait I've been going through my head what outfits I could wear this with that I already have. Its amazing how much a pair of thigh high boots can change the look of an outfit. I think it just takes them to a whole new level



Good luck with that, who are they by?
What are you thinking of wearing them with?


----------



## butterfij

Kayapo97 said:


> Good luck with that, who are they by?
> What are you thinking of wearing them with?



They are just cheapies form river island. So far these are the outfit ideas I have


----------



## butterfij

And here are my favourite pucci looks from aw13


----------



## Kayapo97

butterfij said:


> They are just cheapies form river island. So far these are the outfit ideas I have



Butterfij,

Like your outfit ideas, the third is very much my style - a knee length skirt, also like the fifth picture with the boots over jeans with casual top. I think you can make the boots very versitile dressing them down or up depending on the occasion.

Sounds to me like you are going to wearing them with a shorter dress/skirt to really show the boots off if following current pucci style?

Why do you want to dye them, are they just the wrong colour? and how will you do it - not something I've ever tried.

Keep posting how your plans go.


----------



## Kayapo97

butterfij said:


> And here are my favourite pucci looks from aw13



Yes I loved these when I saw them as well, several other deisgners have also gone for various colours of suede for this autumn. They have also gone for even longer boots, which look great on leggy models but might be a bit too long for us normal girls!  

What I do like is the fact they use stretch material so the boot holds close and smooth to the leg, I think it really enhances the overall effect, making my legs longer (although I tend not to go for full exposure as it were!); and also keeps them nice and warm given how cold it is at the moment.

Hopefully the high street will pick up the trend.


----------



## butterfij

Kayapo97 said:


> Butterfij,
> 
> Like your outfit ideas, the third is very much my style - a knee length skirt, also like the fifth picture with the boots over jeans with casual top. I think you can make the boots very versitile dressing them down or up depending on the occasion.
> 
> Sounds to me like you are going to wearing them with a shorter dress/skirt to really show the boots off if following current pucci style?
> 
> Why do you want to dye them, are they just the wrong colour? and how will you do it - not something I've ever tried.
> 
> Keep posting how your plans go.


I just think that black would be more versatile than grey. Plus I prefer the colour as well. I do quite a lot of DIY with clothes, I use dye and bleach quite often plus I have a bit of experience with DIYing shoes (although that was strassing). Anyway I've researched a few at home suede dyes and all you do is paint it on and do multiple coats until you reach your desired intensity of colour.
I think if I'm wearing the boots during the day the tops of them will not be seen. Or they will be with jeans. The above the knee looks are for night time as I think it might be a bit much for day time. I'm going to university next year so I have plenty of opportunities to wear them out to bars and clubs. And I'll probably where them at night more often than during the day. But that depends how comfortable they are. What I love is that unless the high street really push this trend I will probably be the only one wearing these and I love to be different from my peers fashion wise


----------



## Kayapo97

butterfij said:


> I just think that black would be more versatile than grey. Plus I prefer the colour as well. I do quite a lot of DIY with clothes, I use dye and bleach quite often plus I have a bit of experience with DIYing shoes (although that was strassing). Anyway I've researched a few at home suede dyes and all you do is paint it on and do multiple coats until you reach your desired intensity of colour.
> I think if I'm wearing the boots during the day the tops of them will not be seen. Or they will be with jeans. The above the knee looks are for night time as I think it might be a bit much for day time. I'm going to university next year so I have plenty of opportunities to wear them out to bars and clubs. And I'll probably where them at night more often than during the day. But that depends how comfortable they are. What I love is that unless the high street really push this trend I will probably be the only one wearing these and I love to be different from my peers fashion wise



Good luck with your project when you receive them.

Try wearing them for a while first depending on how used to high heels you, looking at the picture I guess they are around 5" with the platform, I find boots wth high heels much easier to wear than pumps becuase of the extra support.

Its always good to find your own style and be a bit unique to stand-out from the crowd of people who just follow the lastest fashion craze.


----------



## quackedup

loving all the style ideas!
all the books look so sleek 
...question is how do you keep the fitted stretch leather boots sleek after walking? 
my problem is they start to bunch up at the knees and ankles and start to look abit chunky.


----------



## Kayapo97

quackedup said:


> loving all the style ideas!
> all the books look so sleek
> ...question is how do you keep the fitted stretch leather boots sleek after walking?
> my problem is they start to bunch up at the knees and ankles and start to look abit chunky.



Not sure there is a way unless they have a strap or something around the top. I have to say my stretch suede boots don't have this problem so maybe it is on just something to do with the thickness of the material and the stretch lining.

Love your picture, would love to see clearer picture of your outift. Which designer are you boots?


----------



## violatorer

John Richmond FW 2013/2014


----------



## quackedup

Kayapo97 said:


> Not sure there is a way unless they have a strap or something around the top. I have to say my stretch suede boots don't have this problem so maybe it is on just something to do with the thickness of the material and the stretch lining.
> 
> Love your picture, would love to see clearer picture of your outift. Which designer are you boots?



Maybe they slip cos they arent _tight_ _tight_ around my legs; they are just fitted, enough to stay up but do start to slip with walking.

The jacket is a cropped MiuMiu coat, the skirt is a puffy Sretsis number and the boots are Lanvin from a couple of years ago - im not particularly tall so they come up quite high


----------



## Kayapo97

quackedup said:


> Maybe they slip cos they arent _tight_ _tight_ around my legs; they are just fitted, enough to stay up but do start to slip with walking.
> 
> The jacket is a cropped MiuMiu coat, the skirt is a puffy Sretsis number and the boots are Lanvin from a couple of years ago - im not particularly tall so they come up quite high



Thanks for the picture of the jacket and skirt como. I think your choice of skirt is very clever as it is very floaty and feminine to offset the boots, together with that MiuMiu jacket makes a great outfit. 

I think you are right about the boots; my suede boots are actually tight to the leg and really have to be pulled on like stockings. My Burberry boots however are perhaps more like your Lanvin ( which are lovely by the way!) but do have a strap at the top so you can make them tight on the leg.

Do you wear any tights, stockings or leggings when wearing the boots? as that would change how well they stay up.


----------



## quackedup

^ thanks 

i have worn them with tights before - they slip even faster 

i was thinking about "sock glue" - works really well (if applied properly) with OTK socks but im not sure im game to have glue on the boots! i cant really throw boots into the wash... lol


----------



## Kayapo97

That  is  a new  one on me.  I was thinking about may be the sort of material  used  on holdup stockings.


----------



## quackedup

sock glue is awesome, apparently its used by dancers and footy players to keep socks up 

do you mean those silicon strips on the stay up stockings?
they irritate my skin after a while!!

looks like i'll have to live with constantly pulling it up or possibly get it altered (but im not game enough for that!) or wear them scrunchy... or fatten up my legs


----------



## Dressyup

I bought some because the Pucci pictures you gals posted were inspiring! I hope I get them in the mail soon!


----------



## Kayapo97

Dressyup said:


> I bought some because the Pucci pictures you gals posted were inspiring! I hope I get them in the mail soon!



Glad we inspired you but what did you buy?


----------



## Dressyup

Kayapo97 said:


> Glad we inspired you but what did you buy?



I found one on Amazon for 40 dollars down from 300! I think they are from ZigiNY and they are called Julia. Black and suede! I thought for that price it couldn't hurt to try out this trend! If I really like it I can always invest in another pair- or another color 

What do you have?


----------



## Kayapo97

Dressyup said:


> I found one on Amazon for 40 dollars down from 300! I think they are from ZigiNY and they are called Julia. Black and suede! I thought for that price it couldn't hurt to try out this trend! If I really like it I can always invest in another pair- or another color
> 
> What do you have?



If you go to about page 5 of the thread you will see. I've been building up my collection for a long time.

And if you have a look at this thread you will see how I match them to some of my outfits.http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/your-special-night-out-outfits-810540.html


----------



## morda

Can anyone who owns Brian Atwood Barretta boots confirm what is the heel height on these? Every description I've seen seems to confirm that it is 140mm, but I've recently come across the picture that indicates it is actually 120mm. Or did they came in a different heel height as what it seems in pic 2 and 3? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kayapo97

morda said:


> Can anyone who owns Brian Atwood Barretta boots confirm what is the heel height on these? Every description I've seen seems to confirm that it is 140mm, but I've recently come across the picture that indicates it is actually 120mm. Or did they came in a different heel height as what it seems in pic 2 and 3?
> Thanks in advance.



I have these (two pairs, see pictures on thread) and they are definitely 120 heels as per the box you show, however I think he may have also done a version with a thicker platform which could be 140 (as your picture suggests) but I have never seen these on sale, although I have also often seen reference to that height.

People often seem to inflate the heel height from what they actually are.


----------



## Kayapo97

NYC 2013 J Mendel -  nice to see combo of boots with glam dresses.


----------



## tutushopper

quackedup said:


> ^ thanks
> 
> i have worn them with tights before - they slip even faster
> 
> i was thinking about "sock glue" - works really well (if applied properly) with OTK socks but im not sure im game to have glue on the boots! i cant really throw boots into the wash... lol



Dancers use these http://www.capezio.com/products/23795-bunheads-sticky-strips for keeping costumes in place (affectionally, we call it "butt tape").  It's a one time use strip of adhesive that comes right off both skin and costume, so they just might work with your boots.  You can find them through discount dance for less.


----------



## morda

Thank you, this is what I've suspected. Do you find them to be true to size?


Kayapo97 said:


> I have these (two pairs, see pictures on thread) and they are definitely 120 heels as per the box you show, however I think he may have also done a version with a thicker platform which could be 140 (as your picture suggests) but I have never seen these on sale, although I have also often seen reference to that height.
> 
> People often seem to inflate the heel height from what they actually are.


----------



## quackedup

tutushopper said:


> Dancers use these http://www.capezio.com/products/23795-bunheads-sticky-strips for keeping costumes in place (affectionally, we call it "butt tape").  It's a one time use strip of adhesive that comes right off both skin and costume, so they just might work with your boots.  You can find them through discount dance for less.



Thanks!! i havent heard of that before! will give it a whirl if i can track it down here!


----------



## Kayapo97

Just posted this in my other thread. 

One of my fav outfit combo's - Donna Karan dress and Emilio Pucci suede boots.


----------



## Dressyup

Kayapo97 said:


> If you go to about page 5 of the thread you will see. I've been building up my collection for a long time.
> 
> And if you have a look at this thread you will see how I match them to some of my outfits.http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/your-special-night-out-outfits-810540.html



Your outfits are gorgeous! I wish I had events to attend so I can dress up like that too!

I have a question for you. My boots came and I LOVE IT! Except I'm worried about the top part of the shaft. How is it done on your boots? I'm asking this because mine has a slit from the starting from the knee to the top so I can bend my knee without trouble. But how is that done for your boots? Does yours have elastic... stretchy leather...?


----------



## Kayapo97

Dressyup said:


> Your outfits are gorgeous! I wish I had events to attend so I can dress up like that too!
> 
> I have a question for you. My boots came and I LOVE IT! Except I'm worried about the top part of the shaft. How is it done on your boots? I'm asking this because mine has a slit from the starting from the knee to the top so I can bend my knee without trouble. But how is that done for your boots? Does yours have elastic... stretchy leather...?



Dressyup,

Firstly thanks for the kind compliment.

I am sure you will have the opportunity to go to some events where you can dress up as you get older (I get the impression you are quite young?). It was only when I was in my 30's my DH took me to these events and introduced me to designer clothes.

In answer to your question pure leather or suede OTK boots are often made like that to allow for movement of the knee. The disadvantage of pure suede boots is the material tends to stretch and they tend to sag down after a while. Some are just shaped over the knee so higher at the front and cut away at the back (my Altuzarra for example), or just a looser cut.

Other boots like some of mine (Atwood, Casadei, Burberry) which come well over the knee are generally made with stretch suede or leather which means the shaft will remain tight to the leg but allows for stretch for knee movement. (Often you have to pull them on like stockings they fit so tight) I particularly like this smooth look against the leg rather than the more scrunch look of loser fitting boots. If you look through the thread you can see what I mean.


----------



## Dressyup

Kayapo97 said:


> Dressyup,
> 
> Firstly thanks for the kind compliment.
> 
> I am sure you will have the opportunity to go to some events where you can dress up as you get older (I get the impression you are quite young?). It was only when I was in my 30's my DH took me to these events and introduced me to designer clothes.
> 
> In answer to your question pure leather or suede OTK boots are often made like that to allow for movement of the knee. The disadvantage of pure suede boots is the material tends to stretch and they tend to sag down after a while. Some are just shaped over the knee so higher at the front and cut away at the back (my Altuzarra for example), or just a looser cut.
> 
> Other boots like some of mine (Atwood, Casadei, Burberry) which come well over the knee are generally made with stretch suede or leather which means the shaft will remain tight to the leg but allows for stretch for knee movement. (Often you have to pull them on like stockings they fit so tight) I particularly like this smooth look against the leg rather than the more scrunch look of loser fitting boots. If you look through the thread you can see what I mean.



Thanks for your insight! You are right, I was worried about the sliding and the slouching of the top of the shaft. I tried walking around in them last night and though they did slouch, it wasn't by a noticeable amount. 

I also made some outfits with the boots, and I am really enjoying the results. First of all, it was a lot easier to make outfits than I expected. Secondly, the boots added a touch of class and elegance to a lot of dresses I tried it on with. 

For my next pair, I will look for the stretch suede or leather material. I would like to have a smooth and a slouchy pair for different looks. I watched the Pucci show again and the brown seems like a winner!


----------



## butterfij

Just wanted to share these 
Plus I was reading the daily mail and they posted some sketches by Pucci of Beyonces tour outfits. Here's a link to the article  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...s-Beyonc-s-Mrs-Carter-world-tour-outfits.html


----------



## Kayapo97

Thanks Butterfij for sharing.

Here are some pictures of Sylvia P modelling her Casadei OTK boots with various outfits.


----------



## Mia Bella

I just found the cutest dress to go with my thigh high Helmut Lang flat boots! It's the perfect length, has a great shape and is super comfy. 












If anyone is interested this is the dress  I got both colors!
http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=FLUX-WD555


----------



## quackedup

^ cute!!

im going to make it a point to wear my OTK boots more this upcoming winter...coming soon!

love the Sylvia mod shots as well.


----------



## Kayapo97

Great dress as you say perfect length.  Love the necklace to


----------



## Dilostyle

Hi, I just found this thread and girls, you have some great ideas.  I have always loved the look and finally broke loose and bought a pair.  They are from Aldo,black and no heel.   I'm not able to send a photo yet. Please help on ideas to wear them?  I'm 5'4" hope that helps.


----------



## Kayapo97

Dilostyle said:


> Hi, I just found this thread and girls, you have some great ideas.  I have always loved the look and finally broke loose and bought a pair.  They are from Aldo,black and no heel.   I'm not able to send a photo yet. Please help on ideas to wear them?  I'm 5'4" hope that helps.



Here are a couple of ideas of how to style your style of boots, enjoy.


----------



## quackedup

first OTK outfit for the year.. what do you think?

Rick Owens gathered leather long top with Gail Sorronda top under
Trovata shorts peeking underneath
OTK socks
Chloe OTK boots with top folded down but its still over my knees - very long

*as an aside, i think its time to clean that mirror *


----------



## butterfij

I've been so busy with exams that I've not really had time to do my boots. But I've done one, I think the black can out pretty good


----------



## Kayapo97

butterfij said:


> I've been so busy with exams that I've not really had time to do my boots. But I've done one, I think the black can out pretty good



Looks good, how long did it take you to do and dry?


----------



## violatorer

butterfij said:


> I've been so busy with exams that I've not really had time to do my boots. But I've done one, I think the black can out pretty good




Nice boots. They look like Stella McCartney.


----------



## butterfij

Kayapo97 said:


> Looks good, how long did it take you to do and dry?



It took 30 minutes to paint on the dye and I let it dry overnight







violatorer said:


> Nice boots. They look like Stella McCartney.



Thanks at first glance you wouldn't think I only paid £30 for them


----------



## violatorer

New boots for my wife.


----------



## violatorer

my wife's thigh high boots collection


----------



## Kayapo97

Love this outfit worn by Joan Smalls recently - devine


----------



## Kayapo97

How about this from Alex Perry and those boots  by Tony Bianco - search online if you wish to order a pair and are of an age to get away mini skirts!


----------



## violatorer

Kayapo97 said:


> How about this from Alex Perry and those boots  by Tony Bianco - search online if you wish to order a pair and are of an age to get away mini skirts!



Thank You, Kayapo97! Nice find.
Have odered these boots?


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> How about this from Alex Perry and those boots  by Tony Bianco - search online if you wish to order a pair and are of an age to get away mini skirts!


 
These boots are amazing!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

violatorer said:


> Thank You, Kayapo97! Nice find.
> Have odered these boots?



No as I have a pair of Emilio Pucci that are very similar which are over the knee but not thigh length like these; as I cannot get away with miniskirts these days it would seem at bit pointless.


----------



## Kayapo97

Here is a back stage close-up of the boots.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> These boots are amazing!!!
> Love them!!!



I think you would look fab in a pair given the skirts you wear, ever tried an outfit like that?


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> I think you would look fab in a pair given the skirts you wear, ever tried an outfit like that?


 
No I haven't but you're making me think I should try that look...


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Here is a back stage close-up of the boots.


 
Tony Bianco looks like they have some amazing heels but it doesn't look like they have these boots in stock any more.  It also looks like they only ship within AU and NZ.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Tony Bianco looks like they have some amazing heels but it doesn't look like they have these boots in stock any more.  It also looks like they only ship within AU and NZ.



They are under Made to order section and you can ask for international delivery. The boot is called Ariette.


----------



## violatorer

FW thigh high boots by Emilio Pucci and Balmain are available for pre-order at luisaviaroma.com.
But unfortunately biggest size is 39.


----------



## Kayapo97

violatorer said:


> FW thigh high boots by Emilio Pucci and Balmain are available for pre-order at luisaviaroma.com.
> But unfortunately biggest size is 39.



Well spotted, I think there will be several other designer OTK boots around nearer the time as well judging from fashion week.

Those Pucci are my favourite, and if I had a bank balance to match would consider ordering a pair but too similar to the Casadei and Atwood suede boots I already have, love and wear quite frequently. I might pop into the boutique though to try a pair on, just for fun!


----------



## violatorer

New find at saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## yellowsuitcase

This is by far my favourite thread. Everything here is so freaking sexy!

Hard to walk a mile in these though. Especially if you're short like me and need the extra height.


----------



## Kayapo97

Scarlett Johansson modelling those lovely Balmain thigh high boots.

Very classy photoshoot.


----------



## Kayapo97

Another fabulous vogue shoot. This time featuring Emilio Pucci boots 
Now girls who isn't lusting after slipping a pair of these on!


----------



## Kayapo97

Another picture I found of Joan Smalls wearing this season Pucci thigh boots.

The outfit is just so perfect - dream on


----------



## Kayapo97

Here is another great look I found. Apparently the dress is by AX Paris.


----------



## bunni is cute

Holy ****! Those are hot! I don't have the body type but I wish I did, I'd wear them all day...


----------



## Kayapo97

Love Cara's outfit with the boots.


----------



## butterfij

Another outfit including the pucci's


----------



## Kayapo97

butterfij said:


> Another outfit including the pucci's



Lovely, shows how versatile the style can be.


----------



## ilovesatchels

Wow so many ideas on the type of outfits to wear worh otk boots. I just bought a pair


----------



## RoseCL

stilly said:


> Tony Bianco looks like they have some amazing heels but it doesn't look like they have these boots in stock any more.  It also looks like they only ship within AU and NZ.



http://www.tonybianco.com.au/ariette.html


----------



## Kayapo97

ilovesatchels said:


> Wow so many ideas on the type of outfits to wear worh otk boots. I just bought a pair



So what did you get and what are your thoughts for outfits - would love to see.


----------



## Kayapo97

For those looking for knee high and OTK boots I notice yoox.com  now has lots listed including by Casadei, Rene Caovilla, Gianvito Rossi and others. You might want to start stalking them on your wish list for discounts and sales later on. A lot of the Rene Caovilla are already on sale down to around £200.

Personally I love these casadei in purple, just because you don't often see this colour for boots and I have a lovely purple dress from Pucci that they would go with.

I also like these Gianvito Rossi.


----------



## ilovesatchels

Kayapo97 said:


> I tend to go for styles that I think will remain "classic" rather then go too trendy. I think if something looks good on you I don't really care whether it is this weeks, months or years trend - its about you having your own style - and lets face it most trends come from styles that have been started by someone doing something different from the rest of the crowd!
> 
> So if you thought the boots looked good when you got them, then keep them and enjoy them!
> 
> I for one still enjoy wearing the boots I have.


 

agreed Kayapo. I belive the same,if you like it, go for it. because when you exude confidence and self content and happiness , you look GREAT anyway!!


----------



## ilovesatchels

Kayapo97 said:


> So what did you get and what are your thoughts for outfits - would love to see.


 
Hi Kayapo, I haven't worn it yet coz I was lurking on here to get some ideas...but I will take a mod shot soon ..... I used to think that I would have to wear a short skirt, but it looks like you don't really have to. The lady at the shope said that otk looks fab  with skinny jeans and I love skinny jeans too! Then i saw a lady walk past in that sort of styling...looks fab!!! I want a thigh high boots next heheheeh.

btw, love all your otk boots collection though!!


----------



## Kayapo97

ilovesatchels said:


> Hi Kayapo, I haven't worn it yet coz I was lurking on here to get some ideas...but I will take a mod shot soon ..... I used to think that I would have to wear a short skirt, but it looks like you don't really have to. The lady at the shope said that otk looks fab  with skinny jeans and I love skinny jeans too! Then i saw a lady walk past in that sort of styling...looks fab!!! I want a thigh high boots next heheheeh.
> 
> btw, love all your otk boots collection though!!



Thanks for the comment. 

I try to provide looks of examples of how you can pair you boots with different outfits and I know a lot of people lurk around the thread for ideas which is why I keep posting them as I see them.

I agree suede boots over jeans looks good, you definitely don' t have to wear a short skirt, I don't. Look forward to seeing your combo. 

I am not really sure where OTK stops and thigh high starts! some of mine are thigh high and I love wearing them with dresses. A number the designers have really gone thigh high this season, of course somewhat depends on the length of your legs!


----------



## ilovesatchels

Kayapo97 said:


> Thanks for the comment.
> 
> I try to provide looks of examples of how you can pair you boots with different outfits and I know a lot of people lurk around the thread for ideas which is why I keep posting them as I see them.
> 
> I agree suede boots over jeans looks good, you definitely don' t have to wear a short skirt, I don't. Look forward to seeing your combo.
> 
> I am not really sure where OTK stops and thigh high starts! some of mine are thigh high and I love wearing them with dresses. A number the designers have really gone thigh high this season, of course somewhat depends on the length of your legs!



Hi kayapo, here you go!


----------



## ilovesatchels

Arrghh, the photos didnt load properly, so here goes another try


----------



## Kayapo97

ilovesatchels said:


> Hi kayapo, here you go!



Love the dress and belt, good combo.


----------



## ilovesatchels

Kayapo97 said:


> Love the dress and belt, good combo.



Thanks!!


----------



## ilovesatchels

Hi kayapo this is probably a better pic of my boots


----------



## Kayapo97

Another really simple way to wear OTK boots which looks great.


----------



## Kayapo97

A lovely outfit with CL boots. From Financial Time How to spend it magazine. Love the skirt which is by Valentino.


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Kayapo97 said:


> A lovely outfit with CL boots. From Financial Time How to spend it magazine. Love the skirt which is by Valentino.


Is this louboutin armurabotta?


----------



## Kayapo97

Dr. Louboutin said:


> Is this louboutin armurabotta?



Looks very much like them yes with the seem across the front.


----------



## fiona_uk

Mine.

(I know, they're not all thigh highs...The ones on the right are appreciably higher!


----------



## Kayapo97

Emilio Pucci AW13 collection - ah love and lust but cannot afford in real life


----------



## Flip88

Kayapo97 said:


> Emilio Pucci AW13 collection - ah love and lust but cannot afford in real life



Wow!!!!!! Hot!!!!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Flip88 said:


> Wow!!!!!! Hot!!!!!!



I know!!

but unless I do seriously well to earn a big bonus I am going to have to just make do with my similar casadei boots which I love. I do like the red though.

Balmain have also produced a similar shaft length boot but with a slightly lower heel (100 rather than 130)


----------



## ilovesatchels

Kayapo97 said:


> Emilio Pucci AW13 collection - ah love and lust but cannot afford in real life



My GOD!!!! I love these boots!!!!! I now soooo lemming a pair of thigh highs!!! think how warm I will be...heheheheh


----------



## Kayapo97

Just as further temptation a couple more pictures from the Emilio Pucci AW13 photoshoot.


----------



## Kayapo97

Lily Collins rocking a pair of Louboutin open lip boots.

Those are just so darn hot!! 

although I think my Casadei blade boots are just as hot but I cannot get away with wearing virtually nothing else like she can.


----------



## Kayapo97

Love the Balmain AW13 boots.

not sure about the rest of her outfit. Don't think they work over the leggings, perhaps because they are so high. Prefer the boots with a dress or skirt.


----------



## Kayapo97

Nolia just posted about snagging her UHG CL Supra Fifre boots, I think she is quite pleased!!!! don't they look fab and amazing. Congrats on joining the OTK boot club.

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-your-otk-boots-here-605194.html#post25261474


----------



## bougainvillier

Love all the gorgeous boots and outfits! Worn my otk Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots today. Black lace dress from asos, kate spade bag. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## bougainvillier

bougainvillier said:


> Love all the gorgeous boots and outfits! Worn my otk Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots today. Black lace dress from asos, kate spade bag. Thank you for letting me share.



Ah forgot the pic.


----------



## Kayapo97

bougainvillier said:


> Ah forgot the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2312427



Very nice; thanks for sharing your outfit with us.


----------



## Kayapo97

Stella Maxwell wearing those fab Pucci boots (from Marie Claire)


----------



## livefire

Hi,

I am new and thought I post as my wife has some otk boots. I hope you don't mind a guy's opinion.  I think your outfit looks great with the boots. You have good taste and looks classy. 

Have a Blessed Day,
LF



bougainvillier said:


> Ah forgot the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2312427


----------



## livefire

Hi,

I hope you don't mind me asking as a guy. Could you tell me the brand or who is the designer of the black over the knee boots in the middle? They look really nice and classy in my opinion.  This type of style looks nice with dresses and pencil skirts, and was just curious so I can see if I can find my wife a pair of them somewhere.  Thank you.

Have a Blessed Day,
LF



fiona_uk said:


> Mine.
> 
> (I know, they're not all thigh highs...The ones on the right are appreciably higher!


----------



## bougainvillier

livefire said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new and thought I post as my wife has some otk boots. I hope you don't mind a guy's opinion.  I think your outfit looks great with the boots. You have good taste and looks classy.
> 
> Have a Blessed Day,
> LF



Thank you


----------



## Kayapo97

Celine thigh boots from this Autumns collection. Calfskin available in three colors, taupe, navy blue and oxblood red. The boots have a platform and round-toe, a stacked heel with natural wood finish at an approximate height of 70cm.


----------



## Kayapo97

Casadei AW13-14 collection

I like these two boots, the heels on the first pair are 5.9" but has a 1.6" platform, also like the zebra heel.

The red suede ones are way over the top - okay for celebrities and singers but not for anyone else.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'd like to contribute to this thread


----------



## Harpertoo

I have a pair of Casadei from a couple years ago. I love them, but only wear them occasionally due to heel height......my husband bought them for me - he loves them. I typically wear them In a pretty subtle way. 
I really want a pair of 50/50s for casual wear, but my husband has ordered a pair of SW Highlines for me. I'm just hoping the chunkier heel has a more casual look. (I don't need another special occasion black OTK boot.)
Below is the Highline - although I'll probably stick to more conservative styling myself.


----------



## Kayapo97

Harpertoo said:


> I have a pair of Casadei from a couple years ago. I love them, but only wear them occasionally due to heel height......my husband bought them for me - he loves them. I typically wear them In a pretty subtle way.
> I really want a pair of 50/50s for casual wear, but my husband has ordered a pair of SW Highlines for me. I'm just hoping the chunkier heel has a more casual look. (I don't need another special occasion black OTK boot.)
> Below is the Highline - although I'll probably stick to more conservative styling myself.



Oh those look very nice for day to day wear with a practical heel. For a casual look would good with jeans or leggings perhaps.

So what are your casadei like?


----------



## Kayapo97

dangerouscurves said:


> I'd like to contribute to this thread
> 
> View attachment 2345017
> 
> 
> View attachment 2345018



Thanks for sharing dangerouscurves, Are they the same boots in both pictures?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kayapo97 said:


> Thanks for sharing dangerouscurves, Are they the same boots in both pictures?



Thank you! . No they are not the same. The first one is from Janet & Janet. It has nubuck leather. The second one is from a German shoe company called Deichmann from their Cindy Crawford line (lol). They both are very comfortable and warm


----------



## Gigigirl70

I just bought these Stewart Weitzman boots today. I love muted colors. So this steel gray is right up my alley. So excited for them!!!


----------



## Harpertoo

Kayapo97 said:


> Oh those look very nice for day to day wear with a practical heel. For a casual look would good with jeans or leggings perhaps.
> 
> So what are your casadei like?


My Casadei OTK boots are very simple, but I love the shape. I have them in the knee length also....
They're the calf stretch 120s.....(I'm over 5'9" - so these really put me up there height wise.)


----------



## Kayapo97

oh yes those look lovely, i have similar but with different heel. what sort of outfits do you wear these and your knee length with?


----------



## Kayapo97

congrats they look fab, although can't see the detail on my phone. they look like stretch suede, which personally i adore as it hugs your legs. so any outfit combos thought about yet?


----------



## Gigigirl70

Kayapo97 said:


> congrats they look fab, although can't see the detail on my phone. they look like stretch suede, which personally i adore as it hugs your legs. so any outfit combos thought about yet?


They are stretch suede. I am 5'6" and 105 so I have thinner legs. I think these should work for me!! I was thinking lighter gray skinny jeans and a multitude of muted pastel bouses, also white skinny jeans with pastel bouses and my dark gray leather jacket, my black leather short mini with gray oversized sweater, I also have a gray short fluffy fur jacket and one in pale blush that should look awesome together. The bulk of my wardrobe is dusty pastels, shades of white, and lots of gray. I'm Eastern European ethnicity, light olive complected with hazel eyes and light brown hair. Black and brights don't look good on me so I was thrilled to find gray!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Gigigirl70 said:


> They are stretch suede. I am 5'6" and 105 so I have thinner legs. I think these should work for me!! I was thinking lighter gray skinny jeans and a multitude of muted pastel bouses, also white skinny jeans with pastel bouses and my dark gray leather jacket, my black leather short mini with gray oversized sweater, I also have a gray short fluffy fur jacket and one in pale blush that should look awesome together. The bulk of my wardrobe is dusty pastels, shades of white, and lots of gray. I'm Eastern European ethnicity, light olive complected with hazel eyes and light brown hair. Black and brights don't look good on me so I was thrilled to find gray!!



Your thoughts on outfits sound great and I can now see the boots in a better picture.
 I think suede OTK boots dressed down make them very wearable . 
Sweater and skirt also sound like a good combination. 
Would love to see some of your proposed outfits laid out if you feel like sharing with us.
Is this your first venture into OTK boots?


----------



## Gigigirl70

Kayapo97 said:


> Your thoughts on outfits sound great and I can now see the boots in a better picture.
> I think suede OTK boots dressed down make them very wearable .
> Sweater and skirt also sound like a good combination.
> Would love to see some of your proposed outfits laid out if you feel like sharing with us.
> Is this your first venture into OTK boots?


No I've had purple suede flat, black kid flat and a sort of taupe colored leather flat (looked like zombie skin....mistake) over the years. Don't own any of those anymore though. I tend to donate to friends when I get bored of something. This is my first pair of OTK heels though. Can't wait till they arrive


----------



## Kayapo97

Gigigirl70 said:


> No I've had purple suede flat, black kid flat and a sort of taupe colored leather flat (looked like zombie skin....mistake) over the years. Don't own any of those anymore though. I tend to donate to friends when I get bored of something. This is my first pair of OTK heels though. Can't wait till they arrive



Good luck with them, I hope you find they suit you.

Hum all this talk has made me think I will wear my leather casadei boots out to dinner with DH tomorrow night, I think I pair them with my wool Emilio pucci dress.


----------



## Harpertoo

Kayapo97 said:


> oh yes those look lovely, i have similar but with different heel. what sort of outfits do you wear these and your knee length with?


I have a McQ dress with a simple black sleeveless leather bodice and an a-line tweed skirt that works well with both boots...I also have a dark floral silk dress with a full skirt, and simple round neck with sheer panels by Leifsdottir....
The knee highs also work with various pencil skirts.
I have yet to wear either pair with jeans, pants or leggings.....we'll see how the Highlines go. I already told my spouse I'd be exchanging them for 50/50s if they don't work out for casual wear.....


----------



## Kayapo97

Harpertoo said:


> I have a McQ dress with a simple black sleeveless leather bodice and an a-line tweed skirt that works well with both boots...I also have a dark floral silk dress with a full skirt, and simple round neck with sheer panels by Leifsdottir....
> The knee highs also work with various pencil skirts.
> I have yet to wear either pair with jeans, pants or leggings.....we'll see how the Highlines go. I already told my spouse I'd be exchanging them for 50/50s if they don't work out for casual wear.....



Your McQ dress sounds lovely. Let us know what you final decision is.


----------



## Kayapo97

Boots from Tom Ford's collection this year


----------



## Kayapo97

Balmain collection this year included some lovely thigh high boots, although not sure how often could wear this particular style.


----------



## Kayapo97

Kimberly Stewart looking good the other day wearing a pair of CL suede thigh length boots, a simple grey dress and leather jacket keeping it all dressed down and casual - for me a definite hit.


----------



## Harpertoo

I rec'd the SW Highlines today.....sadly I'm not thrilled.
The Highlines are ok, but they don't quite have the luxury feel of Casadei.  they're a reasonable heel height, but I still feel they're not quite right for skinny jeans or leggings (on me)...I think I want something more casual that won't have me feeling too daring dropping by my daughter's school.
I guess I either want to wear the all out sexy heels or a more equestrian flat....the Highlines are too much of a hybrid for me...(sorry for the bad phone pic.)


----------



## Kayapo97

Harpertoo said:


> I rec'd the SW Highlines today.....sadly I'm not thrilled.
> The Highlines are ok, but they don't quite have the luxury feel of Casadei.  they're a reasonable heel height, but I still feel they're not quite right for skinny jeans or leggings (on me)...I think I want something more casual that won't have me feeling too daring dropping by my daughter's school.
> I guess I either want to wear the all out sexy heels or a more equestrian flat....the Highlines are too much of a hybrid for me...(sorry for the bad phone pic.)



I think I can see what you mean, better to spend the money on something you really like, are you going to swap them for the 50/50?


----------



## Kayapo97

Nice close up of one of the Emilio Pucci styles of boots for AW13


----------



## Gigigirl70

Ok...I am a skinny girl 5'6" and 100-105lbs and just got stretch (first time for stretch) suede thigh high boots...they fit like a glove!!! How the heck do I get these over skinny jeans? These actually stay up on bare skin which is wild for me. Usually boots just fall to my ankle but these fit!! Ok back to how the heck do I get these on with skinny jeans?? Help! Thanks anyone


----------



## gail13

Harpertoo said:


> I rec'd the SW Highlines today.....sadly I'm not thrilled.
> The Highlines are ok, but they don't quite have the luxury feel of Casadei.  they're a reasonable heel height, but I still feel they're not quite right for skinny jeans or leggings (on me)...I think I want something more casual that won't have me feeling too daring dropping by my daughter's school.
> I guess I either want to wear the all out sexy heels or a more equestrian flat....the Highlines are too much of a hybrid for me...(sorry for the bad phone pic.)




I wonder if you would like another style with a more slender heel?  Or the 5050's....


----------



## Harpertoo

gail13 said:


> I wonder if you would like another style with a more slender heel?  Or the 5050's....


I exchanged the Highlines for the Reserve (they are a slightly more refined version if 50/50 with a 2" heel).
I'll post pics in a bit....I think they'll be a good casual boot.


----------



## Harpertoo

So here are the SW Reserve in black suede... next to my Casadei OTKs.
(Casadei makes the SW look orthopedic.)


----------



## Harpertoo

And the SW Reserve.....


----------



## Kayapo97

Gigigirl70 said:


> Ok...I am a skinny girl 5'6" and 100-105lbs and just got stretch (first time for stretch) suede thigh high boots...they fit like a glove!!! How the heck do I get these over skinny jeans? These actually stay up on bare skin which is wild for me. Usually boots just fall to my ankle but these fit!! Ok back to how the heck do I get these on with skinny jeans?? Help! Thanks anyone



Congratulations, I think you can now see why I love my suede stretch boots!

What boots did you get?

As regards putting them on yes it can be a bit of a challenge and have to do it like putting stockings or tights on. They usually have a reasonable amount of stretch but can take a bit of effort to stretch and pull them up, I find them okay over thin leggings but with thicker jeans it will be a bit harder. A boot length shoe horn is very useful. As is having a DH/BF around - even more so when you come to get them off! But in my opinion that effort is well worth the results.


----------



## Kayapo97

Harpertoo said:


> So here are the SW Reserve in black suede... next to my Casadei OTKs.
> (Casadei makes the SW look orthopedic.)



Congrats. I think the SW Reserve look really nice and very wearable.. Like of lot of us I have high heel boots but also a number of flat boots for everyday wear 

The Casadei's are also gorgeous but for different occasions. I have an  almost identical pair which in fact I wore the other night. http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/your-special-night-out-outfits-810540.html


----------



## Gigigirl70

Kayapo97 said:


> Congratulations, I think you can now see why I love my suede stretch boots!
> 
> What boots did you get?
> 
> As regards putting them on yes it can be a bit of a challenge and have to do it like putting stockings or tights on. They usually have a reasonable amount of stretch but can take a bit of effort to stretch and pull them up, I find them okay over thin leggings but with thicker jeans it will be a bit harder. A boot length shoe horn is very useful. As is having a DH/BF around - even more so when you come to get them off! But in my opinion that effort is well worth the results.



I am the one that got the Stewart Weitzman Mightyhi in the dark grey. I posted a pic a few postings up. I did get them on yay!! You are right the thin jeans worked awesome!! They are kinda slippery fabric so they slid over pretty easy with that pair. Off was easier for sure. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Kayapo97

Gigigirl70 said:


> I am the one that got the Stewart Weitzman Mightyhi in the dark grey. I posted a pic a few postings up. I did get them on yay!! You are right the thin jeans worked awesome!! They are kinda slippery fabric so they slid over pretty easy with that pair. Off was easier for sure. Thanks for the advice!



oh yes can see that now. Any mod pictures?


----------



## Kayapo97

I like the look of these boots from the Thakoon 2014 collection from the back but not so keen that they are peep toe at the front.


----------



## fiona_uk

livefire said:


> Could you tell me the brand or who is the designer of the black over the knee boots in the middle? They look really nice and classy in my opinion.


 

Both pairs are by Ritual Shoes of London, now sadly out of business.
The ones in the middle are pretty standard, out-of-the-box, otks; 24" shaft length at the back, on a 4" heel.
The ones on the right were custom made for me, to my own design and measurements.
Considering how much leather went into them, both inside and out, and how little they cost (relatively speaking!), I'm not surprised they went out of business! Haha.
(Still sad tho... 

You can almost tell how high they come!


----------



## Kayapo97

I like the velvet dress and the boots.
From Harpers Bazaar US

Not sure who the boots are by.


----------



## Black Elite

Kayapo97 said:


> I like the velvet dress and the boots.
> From Harpers Bazaar US
> 
> Not sure who the boots are by.



Oh how I have missed winter. I am SO excited that it is almost here, and I can once again bring out my beloved OTK boots! 

The TDF boots that Regan is wearing are Emilio Pucci, and the velvet dress is Diane Von Furstenberg.


----------



## HarliRexx

Kayapo97 said:


> I like the velvet dress and the boots.
> From Harpers Bazaar US
> 
> Not sure who the boots are by.



Both looks are gorgeous!


----------



## Kayapo97

Black Elite said:


> Oh how I have missed winter. I am SO excited that it is almost here, and I can once again bring out my beloved OTK boots!
> 
> The TDF boots that Regan is wearing are Emilio Pucci, and the velvet dress is Diane Von Furstenberg.



Thanks for the info on the dress and boots.

I hope your boots are going to get a good few wears this winter, any plans for those statement burberry boots?


----------



## Black Elite

Kayapo97 said:


> Thanks for the info on the dress and boots.
> 
> I hope your boots are going to get a good few wears this winter, any plans for those statement burberry boots?



None at the moment! Perhaps New Year's? I do hope I get to wear them, too. And get them into a nice, albeit limited, rotation among my others. 

How about you? You have so many amazing pairs! Do you think you will get to wear them all??


----------



## Kayapo97

Black Elite said:


> None at the moment! Perhaps New Year's? I do hope I get to wear them, too. And get them into a nice, albeit limited, rotation among my others.
> 
> How about you? You have so many amazing pairs! Do you think you will get to wear them all??



hehe, I've started already - wore my leather Casadei blade boots out a couple of weeks ago on date night. 

Most of them yes.


----------



## Kayapo97

Nice outfit combination- Olivia Palermo I think during Paris fashion week.
Good example of how to wear OTK boots and short skirt whilst still looking really stylish.


----------



## Kayapo97

Very good blog here on the AW 2013 thigh boot trends 

http://www.fashionising.com/trends/b--thigh-high-boots-over-the-knee-boots-trend-2010-1603.html


----------



## WingNut

Kayapo97 said:


> Very good blog here on the AW 2013 thigh boot trends
> 
> http://www.fashionising.com/trends/b--thigh-high-boots-over-the-knee-boots-trend-2010-1603.html



Great blog... Thanks for sharing! Gave me lots of ideas...


----------



## Kayapo97

From Harper's Bazaar - Gianvito Rossi boots for Altuzarra


----------



## Kayapo97

Great look by Miranda I love the colour and casual sweater and skirt combined with those Hermes(?) boots.


----------



## Fashionobses

Kayapo97 said:


> I like the velvet dress and the boots.
> From Harpers Bazaar US
> 
> Not sure who the boots are by.


Wow, Wow love the boots!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Fashionobses said:


> Wow, Wow love the boots!!



I am told those ones are by Emilio Pucci;  I am not so sure as I have several Pucci boots and don't recall seeing that specific style.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Do you ladies think the stuart weitzman boots are only for taller girls??im only 5"2. Would it look fine on me?? im thinking about getting the one with the taller heel or the wedge version.


----------



## Kayapo97

Outfit I wore the other day for work event. Colours not quite true in this picture but I think it gives overall idea of the outfit.


----------



## Kayapo97

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Do you ladies think the stuart weitzman boots are only for taller girls??im only 5"2. Would it look fine on me?? im thinking about getting the one with the taller heel or the wedge version.



Given the exchanges elsewhere on the thread I think you might have problem with the shaft height as clearly from what others say it does not seem to follow that for smaller shoe size they size down the shaft length. Best way to find out is to go in shop and try. I don't see why really shorter girls shouldn't be able to wear such boots but clearly has to look in proportion and fit properly.  Good luck. lets us know how you get on.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Kayapo97 said:


> Given the exchanges elsewhere on the thread I think you might have problem with the shaft height as clearly from what others say it does not seem to follow that for smaller shoe size they size down the shaft length. Best way to find out is to go in shop and try. I don't see why really shorter girls shouldn't be able to wear such boots but clearly has to look in proportion and fit properly.  Good luck. lets us know how you get on.



i got the boots today. and i posted modeling pics in the new shoes thread. let me know if it looks ok on me


----------



## Kayapo97

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> i got the boots today. and i posted modeling pics in the new shoes thread. let me know if it looks ok on me



When you've decided which boots to go for, lets see some modelling pictures here with outfits, as would love to show that more petite girls can also benefit from the lengthening effect created by wearing OTK boots.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Kayapo97 said:


> When you've decided which boots to go for, lets see some modelling pictures here with outfits, as would love to show that more petite girls can also benefit from the lengthening effect created by wearing OTK boots.



i tried on the demiswoon in store. and it coming tomrrow or Wed. And i love it. It looks like my leg is  miles long lol..
Yes i'll do a comparison btw the Reserve and the Demiswoon.


----------



## Kayapo97

Katy Perry looking lovely the other day wearing a Alice by Temperley dress and Jimmy Choo Titan OTK boots - lovely outfit.


----------



## Kayapo97

Miranda shows she loves her boots and has wonderful taste in outfits. Love the cape and dress.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Wow! Just happened to stumble upon the thread and read the whole thing! Brilliant thread!


----------



## Kayapo97

Harper Quinn said:


> Wow! Just happened to stumble upon the thread and read the whole thing! Brilliant thread!



Thanks, 

The thread has sort of morphed over time between my collection,  styling advice and the latest designs from recent collections.

Glad you enjoyed it, I just enjoy being able to share my thoughts and things that catch my eye.

Sometimes it crosses over with my other thread here where I have shared my special outfit combinations. http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/your-special-night-out-outfits-810540.html

I always welcome other contributions if people want to share.


----------



## violatorer

Kayapo97 said:


> Just as further temptation a couple more pictures from the Emilio Pucci AW13 photoshoot.




Who knows do these boots run true to size?


----------



## Kayapo97

violatorer said:


> Who knows do these boots run true to size?



I haven't been able to try these specific boots on in person (I wish) but my other Pucci shoes and boots run TTS for me.


----------



## Kayapo97

Kittenslingerie looking ab fab in her Louboutin boots

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-your-cl-outfit-pics-739344.html#post25620782


----------



## dragonette

Love this thread and have been reading along!

I've always considered Jeffrey Campbell a bit of a rubbish brand but I loved these so much that I caved. The quality isn't fantastic but I love the way they look. And I like having the option of folding them lower. 

Does anyone have any experience with Jean Michel Cazabat boots?


----------



## Kayapo97

Thinking about outfit for weekend; feels it is the right time of year to be dark and moody now we are in November.
 Although actually here in England it is un-seasonally warm at the moment so no need to get really wrapped up.

 Karen Millen blouse and skirt
 Altuzarra boots by Gianvito Rossi

 Was thinking alternatively of wearing leggings or leather jeans?


----------



## fiona_uk

Kayapo97 said:


> Was thinking alternatively of wearing leggings or leather jeans?


 
I would go with leather jeans with long boots this time of year. (Tho mine are only pvc  )


----------



## Kayapo97

Thanks I have a pair of leather pants which I'll try but I will probably go for black leggings.


----------



## Kayapo97

A very stylish way to combine suede OTK boots with a leather skirt but nicely toned down with a jumper and blouse.


----------



## Kayapo97

Just to show how mainstream OTK boots are here is our Home Secretary Theresa May wearing patent Russell & Bromley OTK boots to welcome the South Korean President


----------



## Black Elite

Kayapo97 said:


> A very stylish way to combine suede OTK boots with a leather skirt but nicely toned down with a jumper and blouse.



I ADORE this look and want to try to recreate it. My new job is more conservative than my last office, and I haven't found an appropriate way to wear my OTK boots yet. I think this would be a perfect outfit to use to work them into a rotation.



Kayapo97 said:


> Just to show how mainstream OTK boots are here is our Home Secretary Theresa May wearing patent Russell & Bromley OTK boots to welcome the South Korean President



And this is inspiring! If Theresa May can pull them off, certainly I could make them look appropriate at my new firm. This is great! I must admit I kind of hate the coat, though


----------



## Harpertoo

Kayapo97 said:


> Just to show how mainstream OTK boots are here is our Home Secretary Theresa May wearing patent Russell & Bromley OTK boots to welcome the South Korean President


I think she puts the 'too provocative for me' argument to rest!


----------



## Kayapo97

Black Elite said:


> I ADORE this look and want to try to recreate it. My new job is more conservative than my last office, and I haven't found an appropriate way to wear my OTK boots yet. I think this would be a perfect outfit to use to work them into a rotation.
> 
> 
> 
> And this is inspiring! If Theresa May can pull them off, certainly I could make them look appropriate at my new firm. This is great! I must admit I kind of hate the coat, though



Yes the coat is a bit much, not sure if it had some significance in terms of supporting a charity.


----------



## Kayapo97

A couple of nice pictures featuring Alexander Wang boots and H&M outfit from COTTDS blog.


----------



## Kayapo97

BBC Children in Need charity gala - 

Nicole Scherzinger wearing a nice sparkly mini-dress and suede OTK boots - very nice - not sure who the boots are by.

So remember all you UK TPFers to make your donations!


----------



## fiona_uk

Kayapo97 said:


> Nicole Scherzinger wearing a nice sparkly mini-dress and suede OTK boots - very nice - not sure who the boots are by.


 
I love how you can see down the boot at the top. But then I do have a bit of a "thing" for boot linings!


----------



## Kayapo97

Now the weather has turned cold a couple of outfit combinations with my boots.

 I think the combination of leather jacket and suede tones the outfits appropriately.


----------



## NeonLights

Kayapo97 said:


> Now the weather has turned cold a couple of outfit combinations with my boots.
> 
> I think the combination of leather jacket and suede tones the outfits appropriately.



Those casadei boots are so damn sexy!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

NeonLights said:


> Those casadei boots are so damn sexy!!!



Hum I know I find it difficult to resist an opportunity to wear them.

 My DH also reminds me he is very happy to help me take them off afterwards.: as they are quite tricky as pull on.


----------



## fiona_uk

Kayapo97 said:


> My DH also reminds me he is very happy to help me take them off afterwards.: as they are quite tricky as pull on.


 
What???  
If my SO was happy when I took _my_ boots off, whether he helped me or not, he wouldnt be my SO for very much longer  hehehe!


----------



## NeonLights

Kayapo97 said:


> Hum I know I find it difficult to resist an opportunity to wear them.
> 
> My DH also reminds me he is very happy to help me take them off afterwards.: as they are quite tricky as pull on.



Nothing that hot would be easier to put on!


----------



## Kayapo97

*Unexpected shopping!
*
So yesterday I had unexpected meetings in London which had the consequence that I had some time before caching my train home. So what do you do - of course some window shopping. 

So I went to Knightsbridge and yes you guessed it the window shopping turned into some real shopping.

*So I now have a reveal to share soon *- *can anyone guess what I might have got?*


----------



## fiona_uk

Kayapo97 said:


> *Unexpected shopping!*
> 
> So I went to Knightsbridge and yes you guessed it the window shopping turned into some real shopping.
> 
> *So I now have a reveal to share soon *- *can anyone guess what I might have got?*


 

Give us a clue :help:. Harrods? Harvey Nics? Oh, and have you cross posted? If not, the clue might be in the name of the thread hehe. Cant wait! I'm sure they must be lovely!


----------



## Kayapo97

Perhaps I should start a reveal thread and post some possible options - hehe

No I didn't go to Harrods, yes I did go into Harvey Nics .. but I also went into other shops as well


----------



## Kayapo97

YYz this is for you since you guessed it, more to follow.


----------



## yyz

Kayapo97 said:


> YYz this is for you since you guessed it, more to follow.


*Oooooooo Kayapo97!!!!

VERY VERY AWESME!!!!!
LVE LVE LVE!!!!

​​​*​


----------



## Kayapo97

So yes they are a pair of Emilio Pucci boots from the AW13  catwalk collection.

To illustrate how tall they are I am wearing my shortest HL dress in some of the pictures and a cashmere dress in the others.

They are so amazing to wear   

I only went in to browse the dresses and one thing led to another. I never expected them to have them as it is the end of the season and they have been so popular. 

Well I will tell you the full story later.

So here is my first debut posting mod pics!  I hope you enjoy I am having a ball


----------



## Kayapo97

One final picture.


----------



## bougainvillier

Kayapo97 said:


> So yes they are a pair of Emilio Pucci boots from the AW13  catwalk collection.
> 
> To illustrate how tall they are I am wearing my shortest HL dress in some of the pictures and a cashmere dress in the others.
> 
> They are so amazing to wear
> 
> I only went in to browse the dresses and one thing led to another. I never expected them to have them as it is the end of the season and they have been so popular.
> 
> Well I will tell you the full story later.
> 
> So here is my first debut posting mod pics!  I hope you enjoy I am having a ball




Wow amazing! Pointed toe and over the knee are my favs! Wear them in good health lucky you!


----------



## Kayapo97

bougainvillier said:


> Wow amazing! Pointed toe and over the knee are my favs! Wear them in good health lucky you!


 
bougainvillier,

Thanks, you can probably imagine the buzz I feel at the moment!


----------



## Kayapo97

Here are a few more shots of me trying out my boots  with my teal Herve Leger dress.

I was having fun just trying out different dresses I have!

As well as practicing trying to take photo's at the same time.


----------



## Kayapo97

Another dress this time my Gucci sweater dress.


----------



## violatorer

Kayapo97 said:


> YYz this is for you since you guessed it, more to follow.




You did it again!!!
Congrats!!!
Very nice boots!!!
Are they comfy? TTS?


----------



## Kayapo97

violatorer said:


> You did it again!!!
> Congrats!!!
> Very nice boots!!!
> Are they comfy? TTS?


 
Thanks.

Yes they are very comfortable, partly because they are stretch suede, so yes TTS.


----------



## butterfij

Kayapo97 said:


> Another dress this time my Gucci sweater dress.



They are amazing! I want a new pair of boots now Being a student on a budget is hard


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Another dress this time my Gucci sweater dress.


 
Those boots are so gorgeous Kayapo!!!
The suede looks buttery soft.
I think I like them best with the sweater dress.


----------



## Kayapo97

butterfij said:


> They are amazing! I want a new pair of boots now Being a student on a budget is hard


 
Sorry :shame:


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Those boots are so gorgeous Kayapo!!!
> The suede looks buttery soft.
> I think I like them best with the sweater dress.


 
Thanks
yes it is; I could stroke it for ages I love the feel of the tight suede on my legs. I' ve not made up my mind yet what to wear with them. As you know I am not a short skirt woman prefer half way to knee or just above but then again with boots this high!


----------



## Nolia

They look incredible!! Love it and so happy you found them!! The Gucci dress works so well with it too!


----------



## Kayapo97

Nolia said:


> They look incredible!! Love it and so happy you found them!! The Gucci dress works so well with it too!


 
Thanks Nolia yes I think the Gucci dress works best, have you found another opportunity to wear your new boots yet?


----------



## Kayapo97

Here are a couple of pictures of the current Gianvito Rossi thigh boots.

Don't worry I am not going to buy these!!


----------



## iraa

Kayapo97 said:


> Another dress this time my Gucci sweater dress.



Wow! I love love love those boots. I have been traveling so seemed to have missed out on the posts on tpf. These boots are so versatile. Look great with all your outfits but I especially like them with your Gucci.


----------



## Kayapo97

iraa said:


> Wow! I love love love those boots. I have been traveling so seemed to have missed out on the posts on tpf. These boots are so versatile. Look great with all your outfits but I especially like them with your Gucci.


 
Iraa,


Thanks seems like most people like the combination with the Gucci sweater dress, but had to try the other dresses just to reveal the full shaft height of the boots!!

They are such an extravagance I am going to ensure I wear them a lot!! - which of course for me is not a problem!

The funny thing is I had only gone in to look at the dresses, but that resulted in a comment by the SA and I couldn't believe my luck when she returned with a pair in my size and the colour I really liked. They had no others left; well I couldn't refuse could I - they had my name on them!!!


----------



## Black Elite

Oh Kayapo, these are absolutely gorgeous. I live them. You're like, my new shoe idol! I wanna have this kind of style when I make it. Congrats on these. I really love them! Have you worn them out yet? Where will you go in them when you do?


----------



## Kayapo97

Black Elite said:


> Oh Kayapo, these are absolutely gorgeous. I live them. You're like, my new shoe idol! I wanna have this kind of style when I make it. Congrats on these. I really love them! Have you worn them out yet? Where will you go in them when you do?


 
Black Elite

Thanks, oh you pay me too much of a compliment to say I am your shoe idol, bless you.

No I haven't worn them out yet, sssh I've still got to break the news to my DH. 

Whilst I have the Gucci sweater dress that goes well with them I think I might be looking for something a bit more special to pair with them. I don't know where but it has to be somewhere special for their first outing.


----------



## Black Elite

Kayapo97 said:


> Black Elite
> 
> Thanks, oh you pay me too much of a compliment to say I am your shoe idol, bless you.
> 
> No I haven't worn them out yet, sssh I've still got to break the news to my DH.
> 
> Whilst I have the Gucci sweater dress that goes well with them I think I might be looking for something a bit more special to pair with them. I don't know where but it has to be somewhere special for their first outing.



Hhmmmm and how to break the news to DH? Perhaps when he comes home, just wear the boots for him. Just the boots. He will love them! Lol

Anyway, you should certainly pair them with something short so that the full effect and beauty of them can be seen and appreciated.


----------



## NeonLights

I go offline for a few days and you drop these!!!!

Lordie they are smoking.

Look forward to the mod pics of their first official outting!


----------



## Kayapo97

Black Elite said:


> Hhmmmm and how to break the news to DH? Perhaps when he comes home, just wear the boots for him. Just the boots. He will love them! Lol
> 
> Anyway, you should certainly pair them with something short so that the full effect and beauty of them can be seen and appreciated.


 
Black Elite,

What a naughty suggestion, is this something you have done! 
Could I at least wear a coat like in this recent magazine picture for my modesty!

As you know I am not a great one for short skirts but happy to have some suggestions of the sort of thing you think would look good


----------



## Kayapo97

NeonLights said:


> I go offline for a few days and you drop these!!!!
> 
> Lordie they are smoking.
> 
> Look forward to the mod pics of their first official outting!


 
Neon,

Sorry but I couldn't  hold myself back and you all kept asking for mod shots so when I got the chance I went for it. Hope you enjoyed them


----------



## Black Elite

Kayapo97 said:


> Black Elite,
> 
> What a naughty suggestion, is this something you have done!
> Could I at least wear a coat like in this recent magazine picture for my modesty!
> 
> As you know I am not a great one for short skirts but happy to have some suggestions of the sort of thing you think would look good



What about an oversized sweater that is also short? It would allow for modesty by not hugging too many curves, but also short enough to show off the boots. The boots come so high, no skin would be showing!

And I guess that coat with the boots would do for a reveal to DH! That look is so scandalous!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Too right you are wicked black elite
I do have a cream sweater but i am not sure that it would provide sufficient coverage


----------



## Kayapo97

I suppose I could try this look with DH jumper

or perhaps I should have bought this dress at the same time (joking I don't have the body shape for that).


----------



## Kayapo97

Okay some of you have been wanting me to do more mod shots - 

so here is a sample from my second attempt.

I am wearing my casadei blade boots and my fav Emilio Pucci dress.

Anyone want more?


----------



## bougainvillier

Kayapo97 said:


> Okay some of you have been wanting me to do more mod shots -
> 
> so here is a sample from my second attempt.
> 
> I am wearing my casadei blade boots and my fav Emilio Pucci dress.
> 
> Anyone want more?




Amazing! I say more


----------



## Kayapo97

bougainvillier said:


> Amazing! I say more


 

ooooh, thanks bougainviller,       your request is my command

more to come, possibly


----------



## aliensurfer

Those Casadei Blade boots are very nice looking - you look awesome in them!

I missed a pair of those for my wife on eBay a few weeks back.


----------



## bougainvillier

Kayapo97 said:


> ooooh, thanks bougainviller,       your request is my command
> 
> more to come, possibly




Oh boy. That heel. Drool. You are my otk boots idol!!! I don't own any otk heel boots. Only several otk flat boots like SW 5050. Any entry level otk heel boots suggestion? I really want pointed toe. But I cannot wear anything more than 90mm for boots... Thanks


----------



## Kayapo97

aliensurfer said:


> Those Casadei Blade boots are very nice looking - you look awesome in them!
> 
> I missed a pair of those for my wife on eBay a few weeks back.


 
Thank you.

Its funny normally when I am wearing them I can't see what they look like, I just know I love wearing them. Now I've taken photo's its the first time I can see how other people see them

PS you could look on Yoox  as they quite often have a wide selection. But make sure your wife will be happy first.


----------



## Kayapo97

bougainvillier said:


> Oh boy. That heel. Drool. You are my otk boots idol!!! I don't own any otk heel boots. Only several otk flat boots like SW 5050. Any entry level otk heel boots suggestion? I really want pointed toe. But I cannot wear anything more than 90mm for boots... Thanks


 
I know I love that blade heel. I find metal stiletto heels (whether on shoes or boots) just such a beautiful design statement.

I can't get over people saying I am some sort of idol, I am just a ordinary woman wearing what I like, or that is what I thought until now, surely their are lots of other women out there who love these boots?? 

I would add I wear them because I love them, not because of any man, even my DH, has asked me to. I wear what I want.

Regarding an entry level heeled OTK boot that is quite tricky as these boots tend to be expensive unless you get them in the sales, which I have done successfully in the past. 

I would try Yoox -  http://www.yoox.com/uk/women/shoponline/valentino garavani_d#/d=1133&dept=shoeswomen&gender=D

These Valentino have a nice low heel.

or these Gianvito Rossi.

http://www.yoox.com/uk/women/shoponline/gianvito rossi_d#/d=9510&dept=shoeswomen&gender=D


----------



## Kayapo97

Picture wearing my Emilio Pucci lace-up suede boots with gold pin heel and Donna Karen dress.


----------



## Black Elite

Kayapo, you must be enjoying taking the mod shots! I am certainly enjoying them. Are all the recent mod shots photos of you before you go out in the fabulous boots, or are the photo shoots just for us?


----------



## Kayapo97

Black Elite said:


> Kayapo, you must be enjoying taking the mod shots! I am certainly enjoying them. Are all the recent mod shots photos of you before you go out in the fabulous boots, or are the photo shoots just for us?


 
Some are just for you my dear friends; although I did go out wearing my black casadei boots and Emilio pucci dress. DH thought it was a odd that I was dressed up so early!


----------



## Kayapo97

Here is a picture I took whilst playing around learning how to use the self timer and things on my camera. 

This is a Roland Mouret skirt which to be frank just skims the top of the boots if I have them pulled up tight, generally a bit of leg does show.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Kayapo97 said:


> Picture wearing my Emilio Pucci lace-up suede boots with gold pin heel and Donna Karen dress.



i love love these boots!


----------



## Kayapo97

.pursefiend. said:


> i love love these boots!


 
Thanks, they aren't the easiest boots to wear because of all the lacing which is a fiddle!


----------



## hhl4vr

Kayapo97 said:


> Here is a picture I took whilst playing around learning how to use the self timer and things on my camera.
> 
> This is a Roland Mouret skirt which to be frank just skims the top of the boots if I have them pulled up tight, generally a bit of leg does show.


 
Love the boots and looks amazing with the red skirt.


----------



## Kayapo97

hhl4vr said:


> Love the boots and looks amazing with the red skirt.


 
Thanks, I was playing around, I don't think it works as an outfit as too much of a colour contrast between the black suede and the bright pink of the skirt.


----------



## Kayapo97

A couple of mod shots wearing my Donna Karan sequin dress ready for the party season!


----------



## Kayapo97

What do you think of this leather dress with my Emilio pucci boots?


I've never worn a leather dress before so not sure what it would be like and if too OTT, any thoughts, experiences?


Just thinking as will keep my eyes open during the sales if you think it works.


----------



## iraa

Love that dress and love your Pucci boots. Not sure how they will go together as it might be too much of a matchy thing. I do think you should get it though and try them on. Even if those boots don't go with the dress I am sure some other pair from your collection will 



Kayapo97 said:


> What do you think of this leather dress with my Emilio pucci boots?
> 
> 
> I've never worn a leather dress before so not sure what it would be like and if too OTT, any thoughts, experiences?
> 
> 
> Just thinking as will keep my eyes open during the sales if you think it works.


----------



## Kayapo97

iraa said:


> Love that dress and love your Pucci boots. Not sure how they will go together as it might be too much of a matchy thing. I do think you should get it though and try them on. Even if those boots don't go with the dress I am sure some other pair from your collection will


Iraa,


Nice to here from you. Yes I wasn't sure whether to try and match colours or go for contrast.
Also I've never tried a leather dress before so not sure how it will feel and fit.


----------



## butterfij

Kayapo97 said:


> What do you think of this leather dress with my Emilio pucci boots?
> 
> 
> I've never worn a leather dress before so not sure what it would be like and if too OTT, any thoughts, experiences?
> 
> 
> Just thinking as will keep my eyes open during the sales if you think it works.



I really love the idea. I think it would be a fantastic outfit


----------



## Kayapo97

butterfij said:


> I really love the idea. I think it would be a fantastic outfit


Thanks, I've just got to find a dress I can afford now. 
I did see one on sale in the Outnet but it was a nude colour which I don't think would look right.


----------



## butterfij

Kayapo97 said:


> Thanks, I've just got to find a dress I can afford now.
> I did see one on sale in the Outnet but it was a nude colour which I don't think would look right.


Yeah I think you're right nude wouldn't look right


----------



## Kayapo97

butterfij said:


> Yeah I think you're right nude wouldn't look right


Yes so I think either dark brown or that mustard/caramel colour is what I need.


----------



## iraa

Kayapo97 said:


> Yes so I think either dark brown or that mustard/caramel colour is what I need.



It's best if you try them on and see. I would also suggest white or black and white maybe something like this http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...erMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineMemoCode=


----------



## Kayapo97

iraa said:


> It's best if you try them on and see. I would also suggest white or black and white maybe something like this http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...erMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineMemoCode=


Iraa,


Thanks for the advice.


*Happy Christmas* to you and all TPFers!!!!:xtree:


:santawave:


----------



## Dego

Kayapo97 said:


> I've never worn a leather dress before so not sure what it would be like and if too OTT, any thoughts, experiences?



No such thing as OTT!


----------



## iraa

Kayapo97 said:


> Iraa,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> 
> *Happy Christmas* to you and all TPFers!!!!:xtree:
> 
> 
> :santawave:



Happy Christmas!


----------



## Kayapo97

Nearly the new year so for those parties how about this style.


For young OTK wearers I think.


 Zanotti boots and a jersey dress.


----------



## Kayapo97

I love the simply styling of this combination, my sort of style.


From Chanel a few years ago now.


----------



## Kayapo97

Just a nice winter outfit, Louboutin Louise suede boots, and leather gloves combined with bright blue coat. Very stylish - very me.


----------



## butterfij

Kayapo97 said:


> Just a nice winter outfit, Louboutin Louise suede boots, and leather gloves combined with bright blue coat. Very stylish - very me.



I love that outfit. Did you get a leather dress in the sales?


----------



## Kayapo97

butterfij said:


> I love that outfit. Did you get a leather dress in the sales?


Not yet still looking, have my eye on one but needs to be reduced far more for me to be able to afford it.
If you spot anything let me know!


----------



## iraa

Kayapo97 said:


> Not yet still looking, have my eye on one but needs to be reduced far more for me to be able to afford it.
> If you spot anything let me know!


Here is something that might interest you. http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/16366


----------



## Kayapo97

The new Queen of Belgium shows she loves OTK boots. So their you go girls OTKs have a Royal seal of approval now!


----------



## bougainvillier

Kayapo97 said:


> The new Queen of Belgium shows she loves OTK boots. So their you go girls OTKs have a Royal seal of approval now!




Love her pairing in the first pic especially. Impeccable!


----------



## Kayapo97

A couple more classic looks for OTK boots.


----------



## butterfij

Kayapo97 said:


> A couple more classic looks for OTK boots.



I love it. I've decided I'll wear mine to lectures tomorrow


----------



## Kayapo97

butterfij said:


> I love it. I've decided I'll wear mine to lectures tomorrow


So what was your outfit and what reaction did you get!


----------



## katran26

I still haven't made the OTK plunge yet - but the looks posted here are inspiring


----------



## bougainvillier

katran26 said:


> I still haven't made the OTK plunge yet - but the looks posted here are inspiring



Same here, except several SW flat boots I had for long. I actually tried several in the NAP sale but none worked out for me. 

(I cannot help noticing you are in Boston, hello there! )


----------



## katran26

bougainvillier said:


> Same here, except several SW flat boots I had for long. I actually tried several in the NAP sale but none worked out for me.
> 
> (I cannot help noticing you are in Boston, hello there! )



Ditto! I did try a few on...but I didn't like the look on me.

Greetings! It's brutally cold out today here...ouch!


----------



## Kayapo97

katran26 said:


> Ditto! I did try a few on...but I didn't like the look on me.
> 
> Greetings! It's brutally cold out today here...ouch!


Sometimes these things are just not meant to be, but until you try you just don't know.


----------



## iraa

Hello,

I finally joined the otk club after seeing all the gorgeous ones featured here. Thanks Kayapo for the help with sizing and fit. I love these Casadei boots.


----------



## Kayapo97

iraa said:


> Hello,
> 
> I finally joined the otk club after seeing all the gorgeous ones featured here. Thanks Kayapo for the help with sizing and fit. I love these Casadei boots.


You look gorgeous, love the dress, congratulations.


----------



## Kayapo97

Some pictures from New York 2013 of Brian Atwood boots.


----------



## Kayapo97

Pictures from Paris fashion week - one of my favourites- Casadei blade boots!


Don't they look fab with whatever style mood you are in!


----------



## butterfij

Kayapo97 said:


> So what was your outfit and what reaction did you get!



Grey knitted jumper, black topshop bandage skirt, a navy pea coat and my black suede thigh highs. Reactions were as expected, all eyes were on me. Thank god I didn't trip over that would have been embarrassing.


----------



## Kayapo97

butterfij said:


> Grey knitted jumper, black topshop bandage skirt, a navy pea coat and my black suede thigh highs. Reactions were as expected, all eyes were on me. Thank god I didn't trip over that would have been embarrassing.





Sounds like a great combination, I knew you would look amazing. 


What a feeling to have them all looking at you, yes you, did you get a buzz from it?


----------



## Kayapo97

I haven't featured these Celine boots before but they look very wearable.


----------



## Kayapo97

Another great look, love the addition of the hat


----------



## Kayapo97

New York Fashion week 14


I don't know who she is but great dress and boots.


----------



## Kayapo97

Some more every day looks for your boots.


----------



## Kayapo97

Cynthia Rowley Autumn 2014 show


----------



## Kayapo97

Sorry can't resist posting another pic of my fav boots by Pucci. although this model has legs like matchsticks unlike us real girls!


----------



## september1985

Today I got the Alice and Olivia "Dae" otk boot in black suede. Do any of you ladies have this boot?


----------



## Kayapo97

label.hoe said:


> Today I got the Alice and Olivia "Dae" otk boot in black suede. Do any of you ladies have this boot?


No; show us what they look like


----------



## september1985

kayapo97 said:


> no; show us what they look like


----------



## Kayapo97

label.hoe said:


> View attachment 2505794
> View attachment 2505796
> View attachment 2505798


Thanks for sharing, congrats stunning looking boots on you!
Very similar to my Pucci or Atwood ones.


Are you planning to wear them with jeans as shown, or do you have other outfit ideas?


----------



## september1985

Kayapo97 said:


> Thanks for sharing, congrats stunning looking boots on you!
> Very similar to my Pucci or Atwood ones.
> 
> 
> Are you planning to wear them with jeans as shown, or do you have other outfit ideas?




I plan to mostly wear them with pencil skirts to work. I'm still looking through this thread for some ideas!


----------



## Kayapo97

label.hoe said:


> I plan to mostly wear them with pencil skirts to work. I'm still looking through this thread for some ideas!


Well hopefully you will find something that helps, happy searching!!


 I personally like wearing knee length skirts with mine and also dresses.


----------



## deej87

I love over the knee boots and have been looking for a pair all season! I can't believe I didn't know about this thread before, Did you discuss the 5050 in this thread?


----------



## Kayapo97

deej87 said:


> I love over the knee boots and have been looking for a pair all season! I can't believe I didn't know about this thread before, Did you discuss the 5050 in this thread?


Yes I am sure we have. If I recall lots of people like how easily they transition from day wear to night and of course are very practical for walking in.


Glad you found the thread. I hope you enjoy it and I welcome any contributions.


----------



## bougainvillier

label.hoe said:


> View attachment 2505794
> View attachment 2505796
> View attachment 2505798




Awesome boots! Lucky you they are sold out in the states


----------



## Kayapo97

deej87 said:


> I love over the knee boots and have been looking for a pair all season! I can't believe I didn't know about this thread before, Did you discuss the 5050 in this thread?


Not 50/50 but Stuart Weitzman


----------



## Kayapo97

Here is another Stuart Weitzman picture from NY fashion week  as worn by Petra Nemcova


----------



## Kayapo97

London Fashion week 2014


----------



## Kayapo97

More London Fashion week - Very deep and dark


----------



## bougainvillier

Kayapo97 said:


> More London Fashion week - Very deep and dark




Love this boot. Who is it by?


----------



## quackedup

hmm.... i know these are _meant_ to be OTK, but these arent... seems to be short on a few straps and the bit between the toes..


----------



## Kayapo97

Don't know ;any ideas?
I'll try and find out


----------



## bougainvillier

Kayapo97 said:


> Don't know ;any ideas?
> I'll try and find out



It seems like she was only wearing leather leggings and ankle boots. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ves-London-Fashion-Week-leather-leggings.html


----------



## Kayapo97

bougainvillier said:


> It seems like she was only wearing leather leggings and ankle boots.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ves-London-Fashion-Week-leather-leggings.html


oh well spotted!


Not to self to check more thoroughly before posting!


----------



## quackedup

Kayapo97 said:


> Don't know ;any ideas?
> I'll try and find out



yep, looks like they are supposed to be Altuzarra gladiators, which are def. OTK


----------



## Kayapo97

quackedup said:


> yep, looks like they are supposed to be Altuzarra gladiators, which are def. OTK


Oh you girls are getting good. 
Thanks.
Not a style I go for but this thread is for all OTK boots so lets have more!


----------



## Kayapo97

London Fashion Week 2014


Preen


----------



## Kayapo97

Just enjoyed these from an artistic point of view - From Vogue Jan 2014.


----------



## iraa

quackedup said:


> hmm.... i know these are _meant_ to be OTK, but these arent... seems to be short on a few straps and the bit between the toes..



These are Altuzarra 'inspired' Vince Camuto sandals. Love the red otks!


----------



## Kayapo97

A couple of different looks.


Not a fan of the big platform CL but like the combination with white shirt type dress.


I like the jumper combination, very elegant but looks casual.


----------



## Kayapo97

Wearing Gianvito Rossi suede double zip (side and at back) thigh boots.


----------



## Kayapo97

Some OTK boot looks from the latest Versace collection for AW14, to my surprise some of the outfits are quite wearable.


----------



## Kayapo97

Ok so we have Knee high boots, OTK boots, thigh boots and now... legging boots.


Just seen these at Net-a-porter, I think I have seen one other designer try this a few years ago.


These are by Tamara Mellon as part of her new range having broken away from running Jimmy Choo.


Don't think it works - too tight at knees at too lose at ankles, 
what do you think?


http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/415858


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> Ok so we have Knee high boots, OTK boots, thigh boots and now... legging boots.
> 
> 
> Just seen these at Net-a-porter, I think I have seen one other designer try this a few years ago.
> 
> 
> These are by Tamara Mellon as part of her new range having broken away from running Jimmy Choo.
> 
> 
> Don't think it works - too tight at knees at too lose at ankles,
> what do you think?
> 
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/415858



Fun and nice to look at, but not for me. 
I'd have a headache getting these cleaned!


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Fun and nice to look at, but not for me.
> 
> I'd have a headache getting these cleaned!




Lol exactly my thought...


----------



## Kayapo97

Kayapo97 said:


> Some OTK boot looks from the latest Versace collection for AW14, to my surprise some of the outfits are quite wearable.


Close up of the Versace AW14 boots


----------



## Kayapo97

From London Fashion week AW14 - Some lovely Temperley outfits.


----------



## Kayapo97

Temperley again from LFW 14.


This outfit is my fav it is just so devine.


----------



## imlvholic

I'm a little late for the OTK trend, but it's growing on me. Though the steep heels looks so sexy, I can never walk on those, so I settled with the Stuart Witzmann's Black Reserve 5050 in Suede. I just ordered from BG during their latest GC event & it's back ordered. I know this has been so popular.


----------



## Kayapo97

imlvholic said:


> I'm a little late for the OTK trend, but it's growing on me. Though the steep heels looks so sexy, I can never walk on those, so I settled with the Stuart Witzmann's Black Reserve 5050 in Suede. I just ordered from BG during their latest GC event & it's back ordered. I know this has been so popular.


Good choice they are a very practical boot and good looking.
I hope you enjoy them when you get them.


The trend of OTK boots seems to be continuing with a number of designers including them in their latest collections.


----------



## Kayapo97

Alice and Olivia AW2014


----------



## marcheej

Hi Ladies. Can anyone still point to me where I can get ahold of the Vince Camuto karita over the knee boots in black color? This will be my first OTK =) TIA!


----------



## Kayapo97

marcheej said:


> Hi Ladies. Can anyone still point to me where I can get ahold of the Vince Camuto karita over the knee boots in black color? This will be my first OTK =) TIA!


Still have them on the UK site in some sizes.


----------



## marcheej

Kayapo97 said:


> Still have them on the UK site in some sizes.



Thanks! Got to check them out. None in my size 7. Still searching........


----------



## Kayapo97

From the Carven AW14 show


----------



## Dego

Not a good look. Too loose, bulky in the shafts.


----------



## Kayapo97

Dego said:


> Not a good look. Too loose, bulky in the shafts.


Guess you would prefer the Temperley style, which I also prefer.


----------



## Kayapo97

More OTK looks, this time from Milan Blumarine AW14 collection.


----------



## Kayapo97

From the Donna Karan AW14 catwalk show. 


Coats and thigh length suede boots a particular feature.
Great combinations.


----------



## Kayapo97

A few more pictures from the Donna Karan AW14 collection.


A detail picture showing the cutaway heel


----------



## Dego

Kayapo97 said:


> Guess you would prefer the Temperley style, which I also prefer.



Yes, most definitely! And some of these later examples as well. A thigh high boot should be as snug as possible in the shaft.


----------



## Kayapo97

Dego said:


> Yes, most definitely! And some of these later examples as well. A thigh high boot should be as snug as possible in the shaft.


I am so glad that OTK/thigh boots are an enduring fashion staple now, and not a fad.


It is just sad that few other ladies seem to wear them. 


I know they are darn expensive which is part of the problem, but with a pair of these your don't need anything else for the legs.


----------



## Kayapo97

From the Balenciaga AW14 catwalk show


----------



## imlvholic

All these runway OTKs are just too steep heeled, so impractical to walk on the streets. Guchi Fall 14 have nice OTKs, more wearable.

The suedes are so sexy & the more snug fit the better.


----------



## Kayapo97

imlvholic said:


> All these runway OTKs are just too steep heeled, so impractical to walk on the streets. Guchi Fall 14 have nice OTKs, more wearable.
> 
> The suedes are so sexy & the more snug fit the better.


Are the Gucci ones OTK? I thought they looked knee high?
The ones I have seen have a more chunky heel which are probably easier to walk in I agree but don't look that much less steep.


I tend to post the styles I like to illustrate the range of ways they can be paired with different outfit combinations.
Happy to have other contributions.


I just happen to like the thinner stiletto heels and by the way I find them quite easy to walk around in.


----------



## imlvholic

Kayapo97 said:


> Are the Gucci ones OTK? I thought they looked knee high?
> The ones I have seen have a more chunky heel which are probably easier to walk in I agree but don't look that much less steep.
> 
> 
> I tend to post the styles I like to illustrate the range of ways they can be paired with different outfit combinations.
> Happy to have other contributions.
> 
> 
> I just happen to like the thinner stiletto heels and by the way I find them quite easy to walk around in.


Yes, the stack heeled ones, about 2"  I thought I've seen some in otks. I know, some ladies like you are so used to stilletoes that high, I don't know how you do it. 

Thanks for all the inspirations though, they're very eye candies. Dont mind my opinion, that's just me, keep your pictures coming. Just good to know that they're here to stay since I've yet to receive my Stuarts Reserve in black suede.


----------



## Kayapo97

imlvholic said:


> Yes, the stack heeled ones, about 2"  I thought I've seen some in otks. I know, some ladies like you are so used to stilletoes that high, I don't know how you do it.
> 
> Thanks for all the inspirations though, they're very eye candies. Dont mind my opinion, that's just me, keep your pictures coming. Just good to know that they're here to stay since I've yet to receive my Stuarts Reserve in black suede.





I do understand where you are coming from - not everyone likes or can manage high heels. I count myself lucky that I love them and can walk in them, partly comes from very flexible arch due to years of ballet and dancing and good calf muscles I guess.


I will try to find some low heel or flats to post from the recent collections.


Hope you get your boots soon so you can enjoy wearing them and let us know what you think of the style.


----------



## Kayapo97

From the Derek Basso catwalk


----------



## Kayapo97

imlvholic said:


> Yes, the stack heeled ones, about 2"  I thought I've seen some in otks. I know, some ladies like you are so used to stilletoes that high, I don't know how you do it.
> 
> Thanks for all the inspirations though, they're very eye candies. Dont mind my opinion, that's just me, keep your pictures coming. Just good to know that they're here to stay since I've yet to receive my Stuarts Reserve in black suede.


Here are a couple of flat boots for you from Paris fashion week  -chanel


----------



## Kayapo97

oops someone didn't read the weather forecast.!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Ralph Ricci collection New York.


The boots are by my fav shoes designer.


I may just have to go and try them on


----------



## Dego

Kayapo97 said:


> I am so glad that OTK/thigh boots are an enduring fashion staple now, and not a fad.
> It is just sad that few other ladies seem to wear them.
> I know they are darn expensive which is part of the problem, but with a pair of these your don't need anything else for the legs.



Totally agree. 
I also think, sadly, that there is still a strong negative stigma attached to thigh high boots among the general public. With time it will hopefully go away.


----------



## Kayapo97

Dego said:


> Totally agree.
> I also think, sadly, that there is still a strong negative stigma attached to thigh high boots among the general public. With time it will hopefully go away.





I know, but that is partly why I am sharing how I wear mine and all the different outfit combinations to show you can wear OTK and thigh high boots without any such stigma. The key is always to tone outfit combinations so it is not too much "in your face" the suede boots are great for that


In fact a lot of the time people don't really know I am wearing them as they are partly under a dress or skirt.


And I have to say when I am out all I get is compliments and questions from other ladies of where I got them from or who they are by. 


I've also had a few men also compliment me, sush don't tell my DH!


----------



## Kayapo97

This is a nice outfit combo for those young enough to get away with a miniskirt.


----------



## Dego

Kayapo97 said:


> I know, but that is partly why I am sharing how I wear mine and all the different outfit combinations to show you can wear OTK and thigh high boots without any such stigma. The key is always to tone outfit combinations so it is not too much "in your face" the suede boots are great for that



Well, since you have to "tone" your outfits, the stigma is still there, right? Women are told that they should be sexy, but not "too sexy", because then they are "bad girls" and "slutty". I think that's so sad.


----------



## Kayapo97

Dego said:


> Well, since you have to "tone" your outfits, the stigma is still there, right? Women are told that they should be sexy, but not "too sexy", because then they are "bad girls" and "slutty". I think that's so sad.





I wouldn't put that way. 


When you put a outfit together you want to achieve an overall look and that look varies by where, when and what occasion you are wearing an outfit. 
So you can mix and match as appropriate.  That is what I meant by tone.


Clearly sometimes an outfit for an evening/night out or a date is not appropriate to wear to an office meeting. That doesn't mean you can't wear some of the elements but mixed up with other things or accessories.


 Sometimes for example trying to colour match an outfit works at other times you want to mix up the colours and textures.


The other dimension of course is age; when I was younger I would have worn min-skirts whereas these days I tend to wear longer skirts. There is nothing worse than trying too hard to look younger than you are.


It is all a fine balance, sometimes you get it right and sometimes even professionals with all their help get it horribly wrong. 


I hope the outfits I have posted in my threads show how to achieve that balance; well for me personally at least. Of course each person has their own tastes.


What is important is to feel free to express you own tastes without feeling inhibited by what others might think. 


In my own little way by sharing my outfits I am trying to encourage other ladies to be a bit more adverturous.


----------



## Kayapo97

imlvholic said:


> All these runway OTKs are just too steep heeled, so impractical to walk on the streets. Guchi Fall 14 have nice OTKs, more wearable.
> 
> The suedes are so sexy & the more snug fit the better.




Imlvholic,


here is one for you and one for me. Both from Paris fashion week 14.


----------



## imlvholic

Kayapo97 said:


> Here are a couple of flat boots for you from Paris fashion week  -chanel





Kayapo97 said:


> Imlvholic,
> 
> 
> here is one for you and one for me. Both from Paris fashion week 14.


Thanks Kayapo97, now you're talking. I really like the black Chanel suede with the little heels, they're my cup of tea They still look sexy even if they're low heeled in my opinion 

I have nothing against those stilletoe heels, (if only i can wear them) they're very elegant & sexy too, but just doesn't work for me. I'm sure you'd look smashing on thoes


----------



## Kayapo97

Thanks. Yes the Chanel suede look very lovely and yes sexy even with the low heel.
I hope you enjoy your boots when you get them. I want everyone to enjoy wearing OTK boots.


----------



## Kayapo97

Dego said:


> Well, since you have to "tone" your outfits, the stigma is still there, right? Women are told that they should be sexy, but not "too sexy", because then they are "bad girls" and "slutty". I think that's so sad.



Dego. 

Here are couple of examples where I think it goes over the top for me. 

Love the boots but the outfits are just too far out there.. I know that is probably the effect the designer wanted. 


But not practical and I think tends to re-enforce perception wider public have. 
I want people to focus on the other collections I have posted; and the way I wear my boots whether at formal events or day to day casual.

By the way I sent you a PM.


----------



## Kayapo97

Hello,


So just looking for some feedback on my thread via a POLL. 
Don't have to provide comments.


As you know it is a mixture of my own personal style posts, outfit combinations from the internet and magazines, and finally selected styles spotted from fashion shows. I like to keep them together as a "one-stop shop" for anyone interested.


I enjoy doing it as want to encourage more to wear these styles but does take time to do.


So do you find it helpful, enjoyable, informative?
Should I include anything else or include less or anything?


http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/to-many-otk-and-thigh-length-boots-725009.html


----------



## Dego

Honestly, it's one of my few threads of interest at this moment on the forum. And the neat freak in me likes that posts about a common subject is kept in one thread. Keeps the forum organized.


----------



## Kayapo97

Betsey Johnson Aw14 goes made with colours!  
Put your sun glassed on now!
YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!


----------



## Dego

I agree that those outfits would be seen as "too much" by the general public, but public perception isn't static, and I hope we can work to have people being less judged (or even better, not judged at all!) by what they choose to wear. I dream of a world where someone could wear that first leather outfit to work at an office, and not get the content of their character judged by it. I'll stop derailing your thread now. 

Back to the beautiful tall boots! 



Kayapo97 said:


> Dego.
> Here are couple of examples where I think it goes over the top for me.
> Love the boots but the outfits are just too far out there.. I know that is probably the effect the designer wanted.
> But not practical and I think tends to re-enforce perception wider public have.
> I want people to focus on the other collections I have posted; and the way I wear my boots whether at formal events or day to day casual.
> By the way I sent you a PM.


----------



## quackedup

Agree, i check it out for updates regularly even though i dont post in it often


----------



## Kayapo97

Not my style but some OTK boots from the Chloe Pre-Fall 2014 collection


----------



## am2022

Wow I'm usually very forgiving with shoe designs being a shoe lover but this is just not sitting right with me
But show me some convincing pictures that this would look right with some
Kind of outfit as I don't see that happening right this moment 


Kayapo97 said:


> Not my style but some OTK boots from the Chloe Pre-Fall 2014 collection


----------



## Kayapo97

Here is another style spotted at NY fashion week that I have never seen before and am unconvinced about. No idea who they are by?


----------



## Kayapo97

Any views on these by Alexander Wang for AW14??


----------



## Kayapo97

Kayapo97 said:


> Temperley again from LFW 14.
> 
> 
> This outfit is my fav it is just so devine.





Just an update - the shoes and boots from the Temperley AW14 collection are by Charlotte Olympia.


----------



## Kayapo97

Kayapo97 said:


> Ralph Ricci collection New York.
> 
> The boots are by my fav shoes designer.
> 
> I may just have to go and try them on





If you hadn't guessed the boots highlighted in the Ralph Ricci collection are by Manolo Blahnik. 


These I am going to try when they come into the boutique.


----------



## Dego

Kayapo97 said:


> Any views on these by Alexander Wang for AW14??



Nothing that should be uttered in polite company..


----------



## Kayapo97

Okay Low heel/flat boots from AW14 collections


I am going to have to admit defeat in finding any really nice OTK/thigh highs with low heels!


*Unless you know different?!*


The best I could do were these knee highs from Valentino and Gucci - sorry I am cheating now!


----------



## bougainvillier

Kayapo97 said:


> If you hadn't guessed the boots highlighted in the Ralph Ricci collection are by Manolo Blahnik.
> 
> 
> These I am going to try when they come into the boutique.




Wow I guessed right. Loved the classy pointy toes!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

bougainvillier said:


> Wow I guessed right. Loved the classy pointy toes!!!



Thought you might get it!

Here are some more detailed pictures from backstage. 


I think Manolo has worked with Ralph Rucci for a couple of sessions now.


----------



## bougainvillier

Kayapo97 said:


> Thought you might get it!
> 
> Here are some more detailed pictures from backstage.
> 
> 
> I think Manolo has worked with Ralph Rucci for a couple of sessions now.



They are so amazing. I love the black leather pair. So lavish


----------



## Kayapo97

amacasa said:


> Wow I'm usually very forgiving with shoe designs being a shoe lover but this is just not sitting right with me
> But show me some convincing pictures that this would look right with some
> Kind of outfit as I don't see that happening right this moment




Well I waited to see if anyone came to there defence.
I fully agree with you - they look ugly to me and don't work with those outfits at all
So definitely a big MISS


----------



## Kayapo97

bougainvillier said:


> They are so amazing. I love the black leather pair. So lavish





I think there were a lot of really beautiful OTK/thigh boots on display from the AW14 collections. Lots of colours and materials as well.


So plenty to choose from for all of you new to this style


Be warned however to prepare your bank accounts and credit cards!


----------



## Kayapo97

Antonio Berardi London Fashion week AW14
Any views on this look?


----------



## Dego

I like lace up boots, but the straps/cuffs around the ankles make it look bulky. Also, I'd have to see how the heel looks like to be certain.


----------



## Kayapo97

Dego said:


> I like lace up boots, but the straps/cuffs around the ankles make it look bulky. Also, I'd have to see how the heel looks like to be certain.





Here are some shots from the show. Plus a close-up of the ankle boot version which basically same design.


----------



## Kayapo97

Close up picture of the new seasons Chanel boots. A nice low heel boot but personally I am not keen on the chain embellishment, just a bit too much of it.


----------



## Kayapo97

A nice picture of the AW13 Celine boots being worn at AW14 London fashion week


----------



## Kayapo97

*Well this puts my collection in the shade!*


* Mail Online headline:
*
Nicole Trunfio reveals she has 'at least 25 pairs' of sexy thigh high style boots in her wardrobe 


*[clearly an aspiration target for me to aim at! - hehe]
*
Nicole told the MailOnline she has lost of count of exactly how many pairs are in her wardrobe, although she estimates the number to be 'at least 25, maybe 30'.
'They dress up any outfit, and make it urban and cool,' the much-idolised fashionista explained.

'Plus I'm so comfortable in them - it's cold in New York so they give you an extra layer [of warmth]'.

Nicole also admitted she likes the way her impossibly long legs look in the sexy style of boot.

'I've got skinny calves so they give my legs a bit of shape.'


----------



## Dego

The second image is an example of when the shafts can be a bit bulky and loos, and still look good!


----------



## Kayapo97

Good and Bad (really bad) OTK/thigh boot looks.


Comparison of those with style and those with no style


So the first is a really lovely look and the way I like boots to be viewed, and how I wear them.


The second is nearly the worst possible, horrible boots (sorry CL but they are) with a terrible outfit, if you can call it that!! I wish these people would stop as it only re-enforces perceptions.


----------



## Kayapo97

Some great looks from the new Ralph Lauren collection for AW14


Delightful suede thigh highs are just everywhere for this coming autumn season


----------



## Kayapo97

TopShop's take on the AW14 catwalk.


----------



## Kayapo97

Some great pictures of Silvia in a pair of Casadei blade boots 
Love the jacket

We could be sisters


----------



## bougainvillier

Kayapo97 said:


> Some great pictures of Silvia in a pair of Casadei blade boots
> Love the jacket
> 
> We could be sisters




Wow those are so fierce!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

bougainvillier said:


> Wow those are so fierce!!!





May be, but just so, so gorgeous..... and undeniably sexy


Exactly the same as my two pairs I have , oh and of the pair Stilly has posted on her thread.
And actually despite the look of the heel they are lovely to walk in


----------



## Kayapo97

Don't think I need to explain why I am posting this picture!!


----------



## Kayapo97

The first Lady of OTK boots!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Another great look. Dress is just the right length.


----------



## Dego

Kayapo97 said:


> Another great look. Dress is just the right length.



That is indeed a lovely look! The dress (coat?) is exquisite, and the boots have a really nice shape along the legs and at the toes. Do you know the designer? I'd love to see them from the side.


----------



## Kayapo97

Dego said:


> That is indeed a lovely look! The dress (coat?) is exquisite, and the boots have a really nice shape along the legs and at the toes. Do you know the designer? I'd love to see them from the side.


They are the same suede casadei blade boots I have.


Here is the link to the Casedei Facebook page.


http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbi...1073741858.366016483416432&source=49&refid=13


----------



## Dego

Kayapo97 said:


> They are the same suede casadei blade boots I have.
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the Casedei Facebook page.
> 
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbi...1073741858.366016483416432&source=49&refid=13




Well, knowing that makes it so much better!  Love the blade heels!


----------



## Kayapo97

Dego said:


> Well, knowing that makes it so much better!  Love the blade heels!



They were obviously her favourite as she appeared numerous times wearing them during Paris fashion week!


----------



## Kayapo97

For those who favour a lower heel boot - Valentino boots


----------



## Kayapo97

Well here is a very unusual design from Sophie Webster of her Athena butterfly boot - Spring 14


It is probably the most intricate and complex design I have even seen, unless you know different?


Probably even more difficult to put on I would guess will the various laces.




http://instagram.com/p/i_4W6SMdzO/


----------



## Kayapo97

Thinking about crazy designs I should include these from Spring/summer 14 
by Tom Ford one of my favourite designers


Mirror, mirror - who has produced the craziest boots of all?


----------



## Kayapo97

Those lace up boots as seen recently on the Antonio Berardi AW14 catwalk show


----------



## Kayapo97

So after all those catwalk pictures back to me.


My leather casadei blade boots had a outing today paired with my Antonio Barardi tuxedo dress for a meeting with clients today.


----------



## Kayapo97

Some recent looks I have found which I like


----------



## Kayapo97

Kayapo97 said:


> So after all those catwalk pictures back to me.
> 
> 
> My leather casadei blade boots had a outing today paired with my Antonio Barardi tuxedo dress for a meeting with clients today.





So here is a mod picture of the Antonio Berardi dress paired with a pair of my casadei blade boots.


----------



## butterfij

Kayapo97 said:


> So here is a mod picture of the Antonio Berardi dress paired with a pair of my casadei blade boots.



I love the combination. I stupidly left my boots in York and I'm not going back to uni till the end of the month


----------



## Kayapo97

butterfij said:


> I love the combination. I stupidly left my boots in York and I'm not going back to uni till the end of the month





Butterfij,


Thank you for the compliment, appreciated


----------



## Kayapo97

A couple more looks which work in style terms depending on your age for wearing OTK boots

I like those Sergio Rossi brown boots


----------



## aliensurfer

Kayapo97 said:


> So here is a mod picture of the Antonio Berardi dress paired with a pair of my casadei blade boots.



I think you look lovely Kayapo97.  

I'm liking those blades and I wish I had found a pair at a decent price for my wife.


----------



## Kayapo97

aliensurfer said:


> I think you look lovely Kayapo97.
> 
> I'm liking those blades and I wish I had found a pair at a decent price for my wife.




Thank you for the compliment


----------



## Kayapo97

Open toe OTK boots, where do you stand?


I have one pair of open toe boots but they are suede lace-ups by Emilio Pucci which I wear in the summer. Otherwise I prefer closed toe boots.


I don't quite see the logic of leather open toe boots


A couple of pictures of Toni Binaco boots to illustrate.


----------



## Kayapo97

Just getting my outfit ready for tomorrow, attending a lunchtime cocktail reception.


Chance for my purple Emilio Pucci boots to have an outing paired with my purple satin LK Bennett dress.


----------



## Kayapo97

Oh for some reason the picture is not displaying so here's another go.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Kayapo97 said:


> Open toe OTK boots, where do you stand?
> 
> 
> I have one pair of open toe boots but they are suede lace-ups by Emilio Pucci which I wear in the summer. Otherwise I prefer closed toe boots.
> 
> 
> I don't quite see the logic of leather open toe boots
> 
> 
> A couple of pictures of Toni Binaco boots to illustrate.



Love these!  I think they really work.  The navy outfit would look quite prim if not for the toes.  

Open toe boots make perfect sense in Australia.   I get a lot of wear out of mine, although I don't own any open toe OTK boots.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Kayapo97 said:


> So here is a mod picture of the Antonio Berardi dress paired with a pair of my casadei blade boots.



Very nice!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Kayapo97 said:


> A couple more looks which work in style terms depending on your age for wearing OTK boots
> 
> I like those Sergio Rossi brown boots



I'm not crazy about Alessandra's outfit except for the amazing Isabel Marant Alea fur coat!


----------



## Kayapo97

Straight-Laced said:


> Very nice!



Thanks Straight-laced. I love the Berardi dress it is such an elegant style.


----------



## Kayapo97

aliensurfer said:


> I think you look lovely Kayapo97.
> 
> I'm liking those blades and I wish I had found a pair at a decent price for my wife.





Thank you


----------



## Kayapo97

Olivia demonstrates how to wear thigh boots casually, lovely.


----------



## Kayapo97

You can hardly tell but apparently these are boots,  by Gianmarco Lorenzi


I assume it is some sort of stretch satin material


----------



## Kayapo97

Jut found this, I like the purple coat so decided to post this nice combo. No idea who she is or how old the picture is.


----------



## Kayapo97

This is a nice look for spring/summer with a pair of flat boots


----------



## Kayapo97

A couple more nice looking outfit combo's with OTK boots.


----------



## bougainvillier

Kayapo97 said:


> A couple more nice looking outfit combo's with OTK boots.



this is so lovely!!!! Thanks for sharing, as always


----------



## Kayapo97

bougainvillier said:


> this is so lovely!!!! Thanks for sharing, as always





Glad to share


----------



## Kayapo97

I like this look.


----------



## highbootgirl

Kayapo97 


I am new to this forum and have been working my way through your thread,as I love boots!

Love all those style ideas, so thanks  

You have an amazing collection of boots, especially love those new Pucci suede boots


----------



## Kayapo97

highbootgirl said:


> Kayapo97
> 
> 
> I am new to this forum and have been working my way through your thread,as I love boots!
> 
> Love all those style ideas, so thanks
> 
> You have an amazing collection of boots, especially love those new Pucci suede boots




Firstly, Welcome to our community

Thanks for the compliment 
Yes my collection has grown a bit, funny I am today just having a bit of a wardrobe spring clean to make room for all my recent acquisitions


Do you have any boots yourself?


----------



## Kayapo97

Some OTK boots with lovely dresses from Tufi Duek from AW14. I believe he is a Brazilian designer.


----------



## Kayapo97

Jennifer Lopez in a pair of Gianvito Rossi boots and a very, very short Rachel Zoe dress!
Only for the very brave, I think I would wear something a bit longer!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Miranda Kerr seen this week wearing Balmain boots. Love the skirt and shirt.


----------



## aliensurfer

Here's a deal for someone in Toronto - Casadei Blade suede thigh highs in size 39 for $500

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-shoes/...aly/581524757?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## highbootgirl

Kayapo97 said:


> Firstly, Welcome to our community
> 
> Thanks for the compliment
> Yes my collection has grown a bit, funny I am today just having a bit of a wardrobe spring clean to make room for all my recent acquisitions
> 
> 
> Do you have any boots yourself?


Thanks for the welcome that is so sweet.


Yes I have a couple of pairs of OTK boots, but nothing like your collection.


----------



## Gavrav

May I say first of all what a brilliant forum  
I only wish I knew of it earlier.
I am a great fan of thigh boots and the women that wear them 
thank you


----------



## Kayapo97

Gavrav said:


> May I say first of all what a brilliant forum
> I only wish I knew of it earlier.
> I am a great fan of thigh boots and the women that wear them
> thank you





Well another welcome.


I hope you enjoy my little attempt to encourage the stylish wearing of OTK and thigh boots.


----------



## Gavrav

Hi Kayapo97  
yes I really do enjoy reading and looking at your messages and photos and all the other beautiful boot people who contribute to this Forum I am in awe of you all.   Please keep it up and keep me a very happy person 
Thank you


----------



## Kayapo97

Have an afternoon meeting; a bit wet and cold today so opportunity for one of my classic combinations. 


Outing for my casadei leather boots with my Pucci dress.


----------



## Kayapo97

Gisele Bundchen in Boston this week. 


Apparently the shorts are by Isabel Marant.


----------



## jetstream7

H&M Life: The Over the Knee Boots


----------



## iraa

This thread has made me love otks! My Casadei boots on a day out


----------



## iraa

Kayapo97 said:


> Jennifer Lopez in a pair of Gianvito Rossi boots and a very, very short Rachel Zoe dress!
> Only for the very brave, I think I would wear something a bit longer!!



Wow that is extremely short. I would never dare


----------



## Kayapo97

iraa said:


> This thread has made me love otks! My Casadei boots on a day out


Iraa,


Lovely outfit, glad to see you enjoying your boots  been waiting to see some mod pictures since you got them.


----------



## iraa

Kayapo97 said:


> Iraa,
> 
> 
> Lovely outfit, glad to see you enjoying your boots  been waiting to see some mod pictures since you got them.



Thanks Kay! I always see you post such gorgeous outfits and boots. I need more boots in life


----------



## Kayapo97

iraa said:


> Thanks Kay! I always see you post such gorgeous outfits and boots. I need more boots in life



Well enjoy the ones you have; in case you need any more inspiration for your boots in particular here is a picture for you.


Do you have your eyes on any specific style/colour for your next pair?


----------



## Kayapo97

Just Cavelli Milan fashion week AW2014.


Some nice boots, showing colour range,
and picture that shows detail from the side which will keep some of my followers happy.


----------



## iraa

Kayapo97 said:


> Well enjoy the ones you have; in case you need any more inspiration for your boots in particular here is a picture for you.
> 
> 
> Do you have your eyes on any specific style/colour for your next pair?




I am going to buy a big coat to go with the boots next fall. I will probably get the next pair of boots in classic black leather but will keep an open mind and wait till I see the boots available next season. How about you?


----------



## Stephanie***

Has anyone an idea if there is a thigh high pair of boots with suede/faux suede with a heel not higher than 9-10 cm? :/


----------



## Kayapo97

iraa said:


> I am going to buy a big coat to go with the boots next fall. I will probably get the next pair of boots in classic black leather but will keep an open mind and wait till I see the boots available next season. How about you?





Sounds nice. Any from the collections I have posted that take your fancy?


At the moment I am looking for a pair of stretch black leather boots.
I think I have suede covered now in my collection, although from the AW14 collections a lot of temptations are going to be out there to resist!


----------



## Kayapo97

Stephanie*** said:


> Has anyone an idea if there is a thigh high pair of boots with suede/faux suede with a heel not higher than 9-10 cm? :/





Depends how much you want to spend?
What type of heel do you want?


Gianvito Rossi suede boots are available now and have a 10.5cm heel
Manolo Blahnik has his Pasaclare boots which have a lower heel and are OTK.




A larger selection will come available later in the year as the new collections flow through to shops.


----------



## iraa

Kayapo97 said:


> Sounds nice. Any from the collections I have posted that take your fancy?
> 
> 
> At the moment I am looking for a pair of stretch black leather boots.
> I think I have suede covered now in my collection, although from the AW14 collections a lot of temptations are going to be out there to resist!



Black stretch or plain leather is what I want as well. As much as I love suede, it is very high maintenance and I do want to have a collection of more wearable shoes/boots as majority of my shoes right now are not everyday shoes. 

From the Just Cavalli photos, I really love the blue suede boots. They make me want to give up on practicality and buy


----------



## Kayapo97

iraa said:


> Black stretch or plain leather is what I want as well. As much as I love suede, it is very high maintenance and I do want to have a collection of more wearable shoes/boots as majority of my shoes right now are not everyday shoes.
> 
> From the Just Cavalli photos, I really love the blue suede boots. They make me want to give up on practicality and buy




I am also keeping my eye out for the Manolo Blahnik leather ones shown in the Ralph Rucci collection. 


Yes to much choice is the problem.
Those Cavalli ones look quite practical as have a solid looking heel for more everyday wearing


----------



## Kayapo97

Mirsolava duma - don't think I have posted this one before - from London FW in Feb.


Yes her favourite (and mine) pair of casadei boots


Love the relaxed look of the outfit and so easy for most of us to do as well.


----------



## gurl gurl

I think if someone owns a few pairs of thigh high boots it can be like weird but I have maybe like 40 pairs LOL! so that's kind of weird too. Like these:
They're kinda out of fashion and they're similar to the cheapie 1969 boots but these are much better quality 'cause the stretch leather is higher quality and the seams are tighter also the heels are higher: 5 inches.


----------



## gurl gurl

I bought these red ones recently but... LOL! I haven't really worn them yet, just to like try them out in front of the mirror. I don't know if I'll wear them to work LOL! They might be just _too_ red LOL! Besides they have like 6 inch heels! I like this brand better than 1969 Italia, yeh definitely plus I bought them in a store not through like Ebay so I could see how they fit.


----------



## gurl gurl

These are like the red ones 'cept that they're _not  _red _LOL! _So I've worn them more often, I don't know... something about red...it can just be like too flashy sometimes.


----------



## gurl gurl

I had to throw these out and I needed the pic for insurance purposes. I should really get them all out and photo them maybe not all 40 though I'm not like sure I have 40...LOL!
I might have a pic of them all on my notepad somewhere LOL! I should really clean it up 'cause it is like such a mess LOL!


----------



## Stephanie***

Kayapo97 said:


> Depends how much you want to spend?
> What type of heel do you want?
> 
> 
> Gianvito Rossi suede boots are available now and have a 10.5cm heel
> Manolo Blahnik has his Pasaclare boots which have a lower heel and are OTK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A larger selection will come available later in the year as the new collections flow through to shops.


 
I was thinking about "cheaper" brands like maybe dolce vita or kurt geiger. but i can also check ebay for the other designer maybe i can grab a bargain


----------



## christymarie340

Hi ladies! I've been on a hunt for a pair of BA OTK boots with no luck, so I'm wondering if you can recommend a pair (besides CL's) for some skinny chicken legs?


----------



## Kayapo97

Stephanie*** said:


> I was thinking about "cheaper" brands like maybe dolce vita or kurt geiger. but i can also check ebay for the other designer maybe i can grab a bargain





Yes Kurt Gieger have some OTK boots in their current collection, or have a look at Yoox as they often have OTK boots at good prices (that is where I have got some of mine from)


There are some designer OTK/Thigh boots on ebay but have to filter out all the crap and fakes which is not easy.


----------



## Kayapo97

christymarie340 said:


> Hi ladies! I've been on a hunt for a pair of BA OTK boots with no luck, so I'm wondering if you can recommend a pair (besides CL's) for some skinny chicken legs?





Depending what size you are there are a couple of pairs of Brian Atwood OTK boots on ebay at the moment


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brian-Atw...14959?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d1c6751af


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-Br...02647?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27e29c0e57


----------



## christymarie340

Kayapo97 said:


> Depending what size you are there are a couple of pairs of Brian Atwood OTK boots on ebay at the moment
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brian-Atw...14959?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d1c6751af
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-Br...02647?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27e29c0e57




Thanks kayapo! I did see these however I'm an 8.5. Any other recommendations for a skinny leg/tight fit boot? TIA


----------



## Kayapo97

christymarie340 said:


> Thanks kayapo! I did see these however I'm an 8.5. Any other recommendations for a skinny leg/tight fit boot? TIA





I would look for example on yoox.com for Sergio Rossi, Giuseppe Zanotti, or Cesare Paciotti or Casadei. Focus on stretch suede or leather as they fit tightest to leg.


Good hunting


----------



## christymarie340

Kayapo97 said:


> I would look for example on yoox.com for Sergio Rossi, Giuseppe Zanotti, or Cesare Paciotti or Casadei. Focus on stretch suede or leather as they fit tightest to leg.
> 
> 
> Good hunting




Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Diana Kruger spotted out and about the other day wearing a lovely pair of grey suede boots


----------



## Kayapo97

I know we have some real boot experts out there so if you find yourself bored or at  a loose end for a while try to work out which boots each of these pictures are of!!  


Some are recent, and some not so recent.


Ten it total 

Enjoy  


I'll post the answer in a weeks time.


----------



## highbootgirl

Kayapo you are a tease with your little quiz.


I was trying to look at them on my phone


Are any of them ones you have?


----------



## Stephanie***

what do you think?  sorry for the bad Quality!


----------



## Kayapo97

Stephanie*** said:


> what do you think?  sorry for the bad Quality!





Give me a clue as to who the boots are by. Looks like over leggings/jeans and a sequin skirt/dress?


Any chance of a clearer picture?


----------



## .pursefiend.

this boot is EVERYTHING!


----------



## quackedup

First one is Balmain (past season)
Four is Aquazurra (new season)
Seven seems familiar.... might be Burberry or something....
Last one is a Louboutin i think

the rest i have no idea... they kinda all look the same  (blasphemy!!)


----------



## Kayapo97

quackedup said:


> First one is Balmain (past season)
> Four is Aquazurra (new season)
> Seven seems familiar.... might be Burberry or something....
> Last one is a Louboutin i think
> 
> the rest i have no idea... they kinda all look the same  (blasphemy!!)




I know I deliberately chose shots and the same colour so they looked similar!   to make it more difficult. 


Of course most of the answers are somewhere in this thread!


----------



## Kayapo97

From Sydney Fashion week. Lovely example of how to pair OTK boots with a dress.


----------



## Stephanie***

Kayapo97 said:


> Give me a clue as to who the boots are by. Looks like over leggings/jeans and a sequin skirt/dress?
> 
> 
> Any chance of a clearer picture?


 
They are by BUFFALO *click*


----------



## Kayapo97

Stephanie*** said:


> They are by BUFFALO *click*




thanks that's much better. 


Very nice. and like the outfit combo


How have you found them to wear?


----------



## Stephanie***

Kayapo97 said:


> thanks that's much better.
> 
> 
> Very nice. and like the outfit combo
> 
> 
> How have you found them to wear?


 
they felt very comfy!!!! are only 11 cm with an inner platform

I think if you go for those boots the other Outfit has to be very casual otherwise you'd look tacky^^ Even if you wear a Dress, then why no-see-through thights. And if you dont wear thights, wear a longer Dress that no leg-Skin is seen

well at least it looked tacky on me haha


----------



## Kayapo97

Stephanie*** said:


> they felt very comfy!!!! are only 11 cm with an inner platform
> 
> I think if you go for those boots the other Outfit has to be very casual otherwise you'd look tacky^^ Even if you wear a Dress, then why no-see-through thights. And if you dont wear thights, wear a longer Dress that no leg-Skin is seen
> 
> well at least it looked tacky on me haha



Yes  as you can tell I would generally agree with that. 
Like you I would not look right which is why I wear dresses etc that cover the top of my boots or leggings. For some people however it looks fab for, which is great for them.


----------



## Kayapo97

Now I've seen these several times I have concluded I don't really like them, a confused style.


As for the outfit !


----------



## Kayapo97

Kayapo97 said:


> I know we have some real boot experts out there so if you find yourself bored or at  a loose end for a while try to work out which boots each of these pictures are of!!
> 
> 
> Some are recent, and some not so recent.
> 
> 
> Ten it total
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> I'll post the answer in a weeks time.





Nearly forgot I promised to give the answers to my little quiz


1. Balmain - 2013 - well done Quackedup with this and you other answers.
2. Gianvito Rossi  - tricky as I hid the two zips that are a give away.
3. Antonio Berardi  - 2014
4. Casadei blade - my loves
5. Louboutin Louise XI 2013
6. Emilio Pucci 2013 - another love of mine
7. Burberry 2010
8. Ralph Rucci 2014 collection by Manolo Blahnik
9. Brian Atwood from a few years ago - tricky one.
10. Christian Louboutin big lip boots - easy with those pin heels


----------



## Kayapo97

Miroslava Duma appearing at Artwork at Monumenta.


Love the dress and oh look she is wearing her, and my, favourite casadei boots again.


----------



## christymarie340

I found the BA's I was looking for, YAY!!! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## quackedup

^ nice!


----------



## WingNut

christymarie340 said:


> I found the BA's I was looking for, YAY!!! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2622851



Very nice!!!


----------



## christymarie340

Thank you wing nut and quackedup!


----------



## Kayapo97

christymarie340 said:


> I found the BA's I was looking for, YAY!!! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2622851




Congrats on finding the boots, looking good girl.


Do they look and feel like you wanted?


Which particular BA style are they?


----------



## christymarie340

Kayapo97 said:


> Congrats on finding the boots, looking good girl.
> 
> 
> Do they look and feel like you wanted?
> 
> 
> Which particular BA style are they?




Thank you!! They're gorgeous and better than expected. It's the baretta!


----------



## Kayapo97

christymarie340 said:


> Thank you!! They're gorgeous and better than expected. It's the baretta!





Lovely, couldn't tell from the picture, that is the same as I have. I love the shape of his heel.


----------



## christymarie340

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely, couldn't tell from the picture, that is the same as I have. I love the shape of his heel.





I know, aren't they fabulous! My lighting was terrible but I was so excited I had to share


----------



## Kayapo97

christymarie340 said:


> I know, aren't they fabulous! My lighting was terrible but I was so excited I had to share



Enjoy


Have you had any other outfit ideas of what to pair them with?


Sharing is the best part of this - love to see other ideas.


----------



## Kayapo97

A lovely shoot in Harpers Bazaar - Stuart Weitzman boots for Russell and Bromley £495


----------



## Kayapo97

Kendall jenner seen in Paris on 21 May
Not sure that leather leggings and cream boots work for me.


----------



## Kayapo97

Here is a very nice casual look seen yesterday


----------



## mandabeezy

Can one of you ladies ID these boots? It looks like SW 5050 but I'm not sure.. 

http://instagram.com/p/ngebMyMiIK/

http://instagram.com/p/ni8jdMsiMS/

I know there is an ID thread, but I thought you ladies would probably know more. Thank you!


----------



## Kayapo97

mandabeezy said:


> Can one of you ladies ID these boots? It looks like SW 5050 but I'm not sure..
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/ngebMyMiIK/
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/ni8jdMsiMS/
> 
> I know there is an ID thread, but I thought you ladies would probably know more. Thank you!


I am no expert on that specific brand but yes look like them. Suggest you compare to existing thread on exactly that style.


----------



## Gavrav

How do you manage to find all the beautiful women wearing those adorable boots I have to wait till winter time to see them lol


----------



## Gavrav

Kayapo97 said:


> Kendall jenner seen in Paris on 21 May
> Not sure that leather leggings and cream boots work for me.


I think the black and cream look well together makes the boots stand out that much more making a bolder statement


----------



## Gavrav

what about thigh boots with zips up the back rather than the sides are there many of those types of boots about ?


----------



## Kayapo97

Gavrav said:


> what about thigh boots with zips up the back rather than the sides are there many of those types of boots about ?





Well Brian Atwood and Christian Louboutin have done boots in recent years with zips either partially or fully up the back rather than the side, as has Pucci if you look at some of mine. Gianvito Rossi has a pair with zip at back and side currently.  Of course lots of the suede boots have no zips because made of stretch suede.


----------



## Gavrav

Kayapo97 said:


> Well Brian Atwood and Christian Louboutin have done boots in recent years with zips either partially or fully up the back rather than the side, as has Pucci if you look at some of mine. Gianvito Rossi has a pair with zip at back and side currently.  Of course lots of the suede boots have no zips because made of stretch suede.


Thank you Kayapo97 for your answers to my question will have to keep my eyes peeled for those ones and will have to have a look back through your post to see if I can catch a glimpse of your back zipped boots


----------



## Gavrav

Gavrav said:


> Thank you Kayapo97 for your answers to my question will have to keep my eyes peeled for those ones and will have to have a look back through your post to see if I can catch a glimpse of your back zipped boots


great just done a google search for BA and wow some of the photos that came up are fantastic  maybe when I get full membership I could post some of my finds thanks once again Kayapo


----------



## Gavrav

well second last post before getting my full account status yippee lol


----------



## Gavrav

sorry just had to put another post up here just so as to get my first ten in  hope you don't mind


----------



## Kayapo97

For those who favour a flat OTK boot.


H&M boots London May 2014


----------



## Kayapo97

Besides liking her music I also sometimes like her outfits.


Her she is seen at London Restaurant, love the overall outfit look with the boots and the jacket especially.


----------



## Kayapo97

Here are a couple of pictures Jessie J posted herself - she is wearing boots by Tom Ford, oh and I believe that is a Celine bag next to her on the sofa


----------



## Kayapo97

Just a nice look to end a Friday on


----------



## Gavrav

if only all Fridays were like that lol


----------



## NeonLights

Kayapo97 said:


> Here are a couple of pictures Jessie J posted herself - she is wearing boots by Tom Ford, oh and I believe that is a Celine bag next to her on the sofa



you need these!


----------



## Kayapo97

NeonLights said:


> you need these!





Neon,


Thanks for the thought;  they are from last season 


These are the ones from the new season but are very expensive. The are stretch Nappa leather with 110 heel. They have a back zip but are actually designed to just pull on.


----------



## NeonLights

Kayapo97 said:


> Neon,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thought;  they are from last season
> 
> 
> These are the ones from the new season but are very expensive. The are stretch Nappa leather with 110 heel. They have a back zip but are actually designed to just pull on.



Good lord.. They are hot hot hot!

Surely you can wrangle something to land them


----------



## Gavrav

They are tremendous I bet they look amazing on your legs


----------



## Kayapo97

NeonLights said:


> Good lord.. They are hot hot hot!
> 
> Surely you can wrangle something to land them





Hum, not sure at the price they are likely to be, but definitely the sort of style I am looking for. 


 I suspect the only place I can get them is the boutique in London, as don't think anywhere else stocks his shoes, and not available direct as his online shop only ships to US! 


Unless anyone else knows differently.


----------



## NeonLights

Kayapo97 said:


> Hum, not sure at the price they are likely to be, but definitely the sort of style I am looking for.
> 
> 
> I suspect the only place I can get them is the boutique in London, as don't think anywhere else stocks his shoes, and not available direct as his online shop only ships to US!
> 
> 
> Unless anyone else knows differently.



We don't get anything down here... so i am no help! 

I usually go through an SA in the states for stuff like this. 

Not sure if his stuff is stocked at department stores?

ps.. i just had a quick look at his website.. those alligator pumps are  but huge price tag to go with them ..


----------



## Kayapo97

NeonLights said:


> We don't get anything down here... so i am no help!
> 
> I usually go through an SA in the states for stuff like this.
> 
> Not sure if his stuff is stocked at department stores?
> 
> ps.. i just had a quick look at his website.. those alligator pumps are  but huge price tag to go with them ..





Yes very lovely      but he isn't the cheapest designer is he!


----------



## NeonLights

Kayapo97 said:


> Yes very lovely      but he isn't the cheapest designer is he!



you can say that again!


----------



## Kayapo97

NeonLights said:


> you can say that again!





Anyone looking for a pair of statement boots at a great price should have a look at these Rachel Zoe boots on Yoox, extra discount also applies.


----------



## Gavrav

mmmm   what a statement too


----------



## Kayapo97

Pretty summer combination.


----------



## Kayapo97

Very pretty outfit. Samantha Jade Australian singer.


----------



## Kayapo97

Morena Rosa winter 2014 campaign.

oh for the men of course this is themed for the world cup - Morena Rosa is Brazilian!)

Some very stylish pictures and boots from the new campaign.


----------



## Gavrav

Thanks Kayapo nice to see that you getting into the spirit of the world cup lol


----------



## Kayapo97

Some interesting boot patterns by Louis Vuitton Pre-fall 2014


----------



## Kayapo97

All been a bit black and grey recently 


Feeling all colourful all of a sudden, perhaps because I've scored something been after for a while. So here are some colourful boots 


Beyoncé  from new years eve 2013 I think nice maroon boots


And Clara Alonso from Elle magazine December - Louboutin Boots


----------



## Kayapo97

Lindsay Lohan in London wearing a pair of open toed over the knee boots


----------



## Kayapo97

Just seen these for sale.


Casadei suede thigh boots with a 150mm heel!
Okay has a 30mm platform but still, how much higher can they go.


----------



## Kayapo97

Abigail Breslin spotted modelling some lace up OTK boots in New York the other day.


----------



## Kayapo97

Here's a picture to cheer up those England Fans feeling lost after exit from World cup


----------



## Kayapo97

Okay confession time

My collection has had a new addition


A pair of stretch leather Monique boots


The heels are 5 1/2" with platform - a new height for me!


----------



## aliensurfer

Kayapo97 said:


> Okay confession time
> 
> My collection has had a new addition
> 
> 
> A pair of stretch leather Monique boots
> 
> 
> The heels are 5 1/2" with platform - a new height for me!



Stunning!  :urock:


----------



## bougainvillier

Kayapo97 said:


> Okay confession time
> 
> My collection has had a new addition
> 
> 
> A pair of stretch leather Monique boots
> 
> 
> The heels are 5 1/2" with platform - a new height for me!



Wow!!!!


----------



## Andrastar

Gorgeous!


----------



## Kayapo97

Andrastar said:


> Gorgeous!





bougainvillier said:


> Wow!!!!





aliensurfer said:


> Stunning!




Thank you Bougainvillier; Aliensurfer and Andrastar 

I had been looking for a pair like this for ages; and they arrived just in time for me to wear them to an event I was going to which was fab.


----------



## ldp

They're all beautiful! If you like them and feel good wearing them, then keep them and wear them! It can get a little awkward right after a prevalent trend goes out, but that only lasts a year (sometimes only a season) at most. Then you'll look super cool and unique because no one else will be wearing them, and everyone will want to know where you got yours.


----------



## Kayapo97

ldp said:


> They're all beautiful! If you like them and feel good wearing them, then keep them and wear them! It can get a little awkward right after a prevalent trend goes out, but that only lasts a year (sometimes only a season) at most. Then you'll look super cool and unique because no one else will be wearing them, and everyone will want to know where you got yours.





Thanks Idp


I love the style and always feel good wearing them, so don't really care if the current trend or not. However the style is still a favourite for a number of designers, so if it is a trend it has not run its course yet.


I am just loving my newest acquisition my stretch leather boots, have worn them twice already.


----------



## highbootgirl

Kayapo97 said:


> Okay confession time
> 
> My collection has had a new addition
> 
> 
> A pair of stretch leather Monique boots
> 
> 
> The heels are 5 1/2" with platform - a new height for me!




Wow Wee girl stunning!
what did you wear with them?


----------



## Kayapo97

A somewhat unconventional style combination 


Views ? Like or Dislike?


----------



## highbootgirl

Just seen these picture, love the outfit of Red coat and those casadei leather OTK boots


What do you think Kayapo; do you have those boots?


----------



## Kayapo97

highbootgirl said:


> Just seen these picture, love the outfit of Red coat and those casadei leather OTK boots
> 
> 
> What do you think Kayapo; do you have those boots?


Hello,


I don't have those specific boots but a very similar pair with a smaller platform. 
Yes I like the outfit and have a very similar red coat which I do pair with my boots. Red and black go well together in the winter.
I like the purse/satchel I wonder who it is by?


----------



## Kayapo97

Tom Ford 2014 boots.


----------



## Kayapo97

Haven't posted for a few days so here is a picture of my new loves those CL Monique 140 boots which I wore again at the weekend.

On this occasion I paired them with a short skirt, which is unusual for me but couldn't resist flashing a little bit of leg, but it was just a little bit!


----------



## Black Elite

Hey, Kayapo!



Kayapo97 said:


> A somewhat unconventional style combination
> 
> Views ? Like or Dislike?



The dress says summer, but the boots say autumn. I don't like them together, but I love each piece separately. I think there are few things that look bad on Gabrielle, but this one is certainly not her best look. I wish she had on some strappy sandals.



Kayapo97 said:


> Haven't posted for a few days so here is a picture of my new loves those CL Monique 140 boots which I wore again at the weekend.
> 
> On this occasion I paired them with a short skirt, which is unusual for me but couldn't resist flashing a little bit of leg, but it was just a little bit!



I love it! What was the rest of the outfit?


----------



## Kayapo97

Black Elite said:


> Hey, Kayapo!
> 
> 
> 
> The dress says summer, but the boots say autumn. I don't like them together, but I love each piece separately. I think there are few things that look bad on Gabrielle, but this one is certainly not her best look. I wish she had on some strappy sandals.




Yes I agree . even a pair of lace up boots or gladiator boots would have been more suitable, as more summery.


----------



## Kayapo97

Vogue Williams seen at Puma McQueen AW14 event


Have to admit I am not keen on this look at I feel the width of the lacing makes the leg look fat.  With my pair of Pucci lace-up boots the lacing is a lot narrower so the boot wraps around more of the leg.


----------



## quackedup

^agree!
Not only looks fat, but also reminds me of tied up ham or salami


----------



## Kayapo97

quackedup said:


> ^agree!
> Not only looks fat, but also reminds me of tied up ham or salami




Ouch!


----------



## Kayapo97

Its been rather quiet recently but here are a couple of outfits featuring OTK boots.


|flat boots in this case - outfits by an outfit called free people 2014 collection,


----------



## EMMY

kayapo97 said:


> haven't posted for a few days so here is a picture of my new loves those cl monique 140 boots which i wore again at the weekend.
> 
> On this occasion i paired them with a short skirt, which is unusual for me but couldn't resist flashing a little bit of leg, but it was just a little bit!


   love.......


----------



## Kayapo97

EMMY said:


> love.......



Emmy,


Many thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## aliensurfer

Kayapo97 - it looks like you're the same size as my wife so if you feel the need to do some closet cleaning you let me know!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Haven't posted for a few days so here is a picture of my new loves those CL Monique 140 boots which I wore again at the weekend.
> 
> On this occasion I paired them with a short skirt, which is unusual for me but couldn't resist flashing a little bit of leg, but it was just a little bit!




I love these* Kayapo* and with a short skirt they must look totally amazing!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I love these* Kayapo* and with a short skirt they must look totally amazing!!!





Stilly,


Thanks, yes they are rather special


Only for special occasions would I wear them with a short skirt, as not my normal style.


----------



## Kayapo97

This is an old picture but I think it shows how you can combine the current vibe for leather dresses with a pair of suede OTK boots. I love the flowers on the dress as they give it a more relaxed tone.


----------



## Kayapo97

Fall 2014 - Olivia Palermo wearing Burberry Cape and Stuart Weitzman OTK boots.


----------



## Kayapo97

Fall 2014 - Another pair of Stuart Weitzman OTK boots.


----------



## Kayapo97

Coming back to a previous issue regarding lace-up thigh/OTK boots here is a picture of the way I much prefer them to look. 


The model is Nicole Trunfio apparently.


----------



## Kayapo97

Pre-fall 2014 from Vogue


----------



## reihaibara

Kayapo97 said:


> Fall 2014 - Olivia Palermo wearing Burberry Cape and Stuart Weitzman OTK boots.




They r Stuart Weizman?!


----------



## Kayapo97

reihaibara said:


> They r Stuart Weizman?!


Yes that is what the details say.


----------



## Eva1991

It's my first time visiting this thread. Love OTK boots and all the inspiration pics posted!

Here are a few pics of British heiress Petra Ecclestone - Stunt wearing OTK boots. I think they're from Celine. I love the way she styled them.


----------



## Eva1991

One more. I think those are from Stuart Weitzman.


----------



## Kayapo97

Eva1991 said:


> It's my first time visiting this thread. Love OTK boots and all the inspiration pics posted!
> 
> Here are a few pics of British heiress Petra Ecclestone - Stunt wearing OTK boots. I think they're from Celine. I love the way she styled them.


Welcome to the thread, glad you enjoy it.


Thank you for the contributions. More the merrier.


Yes the first pair are Celine boots.


----------



## Eva1991

Kayapo97 said:


> Welcome to the thread, glad you enjoy it.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the contributions. More the merrier.
> 
> 
> Yes the first pair are Celine boots.



Hi! Glad I joined!!

I've always wanted a pair of OTK boots but I need some help:

1. I'm 5.7' so height isn't a problem but bodytype is. I'm a bit curvy (like Kim Kardashian, with a smaller derriere of course). Knee high boots fit me perfectly and I own several pairs but when I try on OTK ones, they are very tight on my thighs.

2. I don't want to pay much $.

3. I prefer suede boots over regular leather ones.

Given these info, can you suggest any brands I can look at? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kayapo97

Eva1991 said:


> Hi! Glad I joined!!
> 
> I've always wanted a pair of OTK boots but I need some help:
> 
> 1. I'm 5.7' so height isn't a problem but bodytype is. I'm a bit curvy (like Kim Kardashian, with a smaller derriere of course). Knee high boots fit me perfectly and I own several pairs but when I try on OTK ones, they are very tight on my thighs.
> 
> 2. I don't want to pay much $.
> 
> 3. I prefer suede boots over regular leather ones.
> 
> Given these info, can you suggest any brands I can look at? Thanks in advance!





As I say the more the better contributing.


I have sent you a PM in regard to your questions.


regards


----------



## Kayapo97

For those worried about how to style thigh or OTK boots here is a classic example of how to dress them down in a way I love.


I hope this helps convince doubters that you can wear these styles.


----------



## highbootgirl

Kayapo97 said:


> For those worried about how to style thigh or OTK boots here is a classic example of how to dress them down in a way I love.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps convince doubters that you can wear these styles.





Kayapo


thanks so much-  that is a great example of how to wear them


----------



## Eva1991

Kayapo97 said:


> For those worried about how to style thigh or OTK boots here is a classic example of how to dress them down in a way I love.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps convince doubters that you can wear these styles.



Love this pic! Wearing them with a pair of skinny jeans is my favorite way. It's a very chic everyday look and it elongates the legs.


----------



## Kayapo97

Forgive me as this isn't the normal sort of picture I post in this thread but we (England) have had such a fantastic XX Commonwealth Games I cannot resist posting a picture of Kylie who took part in the closing ceremony last night, since it next occurs in Australian on the Gold Coast.
She wore a variety of costumes including a very nice white and gold outfit, but this one featured her in boots which she adores.


As I say it is a costume so quite OTT.


----------



## EMMY

Kayapo97 said:


> For those worried about how to style thigh or OTK boots here is a classic example of how to dress them down in a way I love.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps convince doubters that you can wear these styles.


 
Great pic..this is how I usually style mine...just love them..I just bought two more pair and was putting them away yesterday and counted..I have 9(oops)..CAN'T WAIT to wear them all again..love this thread..been lurking for a while :0


----------



## Kayapo97

EMMY said:


> Great pic..this is how I usually style mine...just love them..I just bought two more pair and was putting them away yesterday and counted..I have 9(oops)..CAN'T WAIT to wear them all again..love this thread..been lurking for a while :0




Great to hear I am not the only one. Lovely to have your feedback


Yes I thought that pic summarised nicely how you can easily wear them.


So what new ones did you add to your collection then?


----------



## EMMY

Kayapo97 said:


> Great to hear I am not the only one. Lovely to have your feedback
> 
> 
> Yes I thought that pic summarised nicely how you can easily wear them.
> 
> 
> So what new ones did you add to your collection then?


 
I bought a pair of Sam Edelman's & Guess online at the Nordstrom anniversary sale...

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/circus-...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_3_B


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/guess-d...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_2_A

I got the Guess boots in suede....the cool thing about these is they fold down to a tight stove pipe look...very cool...they are HOT-like temperature hot-- they are very tight on the leg all the way up..Which is hard for me to find b/c I don't like any boot that has too much of a gap or sag..the Edelman's are pretty high on my thigh..not slutty but pretty close lol..I tried them on w/ a pair of skinny jeans and a cool sweater and in the closet they went..no second thoughts...

Yeah seriously I have an addicition..and I just now ordered a pair of cowboy boots..real ones..my first ever lol..but IK they will be keepers too..and yeah I am TOTALLY not country..but I can tell they will look good


----------



## EMMY

...and BTW OP I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE all your boots..


----------



## Eva1991

^ They are gorgeous! I really like the suede ones.


----------



## Kayapo97

EMMY said:


> I bought a pair of Sam Edelman's & Guess online at the Nordstrom anniversary sale...
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/circus-...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_3_B
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/guess-d...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_2_A
> 
> I got the Guess boots in suede....the cool thing about these is they fold down to a tight stove pipe look...very cool...they are HOT-like temperature hot-- they are very tight on the leg all the way up..Which is hard for me to find b/c I don't like any boot that has too much of a gap or sag..the Edelman's are pretty high on my thigh..not slutty but pretty close lol..I tried them on w/ a pair of skinny jeans and a cool sweater and in the closet they went..no second thoughts...
> 
> Yeah seriously I have an addicition..and I just now ordered a pair of cowboy boots..real ones..my first ever lol..but IK they will be keepers too..and yeah I am TOTALLY not country..but I can tell they will look good




Emmy,


Love both of those very nice looking and practical. I am sure they look fab over leggings or jeans. I am sure lots of others who look at this thread looking for practical boots would find both of these a great place to start. If you had a couple of pictures I am sure that would help others illustrate how good that look is.


----------



## EMMY

Kayapo97 said:


> Emmy,
> 
> 
> Love both of those very nice looking and practical. I am sure they look fab over leggings or jeans. I am sure lots of others who look at this thread looking for practical boots would find both of these a great place to start. If you had a couple of pictures I am sure that would help others illustrate how good that look is.


 

Oh I will def post pics soon..like when I start wearing them again soon..(!) I'm still in summer mode...but as I do I will post outfit pics to help our girls along!!!

...the trick is to be confident in what you wear and own it...then you don't stand out like you think you do...I embrace fashion and it embraces me...I can get away with a lot of different styles bc I am not ashamed to try new things...so NEWBIES HAVE NO FEAR lol!!!

Funny when I wear these OTK boots I have a really really good day too...wierd


----------



## Kayapo97

Here is a lady who doesn't mind showing off a bit!

Heidi Klum posted this on instagram herself, always good self publicity
Looking pretty good for 41 I think
Love the boots


----------



## Kayapo97

A couple of recent examples spotted 


The first lacy pair are by Tom Ford, I think they might look great with a long split evening dress rather than in this way. Perhaps a dress that mirrors the vibe which are very much on trend at the moment.


----------



## aliensurfer

Kayapo97 said:


> Here is a lady who doesn't mind showing off a bit!
> 
> Heidi Klum posted this on instagram herself, always good self publicity
> Looking pretty good for 41 I think
> Love the boots



Heidi looks great!  

Interesting tidbit (perhaps for some?) my wife owns a pair of Guiseppe Zanotti over the knee boots that were formerly owned by Heidi - if the eBay seller is to be believed.  I've searched many a time to try to see any pics of her in these particular boots but was never successful.


----------



## Kayapo97

Recent spot - Nicholas Kirkwood boots I think


----------



## bougainvillier

Kayapo97 said:


> Recent spot - Nicholas Kirkwood boots I think



Nice boots! 

Those rings :lolots:


----------



## Kayapo97

bougainvillier said:


> Nice boots!
> 
> Those rings :lolots:



I hadn't noticed the rings, yes you are right they are so OTT.


Still the boots are nice!


----------



## Kayapo97

Not sure how old this is but love the outfit combination.


Love the sweater dress and the boot combination finished off with a slim belt to cinch in at the waist.


----------



## bougainvillier

Kayapo97 said:


> I hadn't noticed the rings, yes you are right they are so OTT.
> 
> 
> Still the boots are nice!



Yes!

Have you seen these? They are quite amazingly elegant! I love them 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/458821/Jimmy_Choo/turner-stretch-leather-thigh-boots


----------



## EMMY

bougainvillier said:


> Yes!
> 
> Have you seen these? They are quite amazingly elegant! I love them
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/458821/Jimmy_Choo/turner-stretch-leather-thigh-boots


 
Now THOSE are HOT!!!!! I love this thread..I get cool ideas of different ways to wear all mine...I wish I could afford those Choos..in a perfect world lol


----------



## Kayapo97

EMMY said:


> Now THOSE are HOT!!!!! I love this thread..I get cool ideas of different ways to wear all mine...I wish I could afford those Choos..in a perfect world lol



Emmy,


Yes love those Choo's but also these Alice and Oliva Dae boots, which are reasonable cheap.


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...name=Alice+++Olivia&N=306440858&bmUID=kvi5GAv 


And also these CL Sempre Monica boots


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Christian+Louboutin&N=306440858&bmUID=kvi5GAC


----------



## Kayapo97

EMMY said:


> ...and BTW OP I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE all your boots..





Emmy,


Thanks   hehe like you I just wish I could afford to buy more especially from this seasons collections - just hoping for some good sale bargains later.


----------



## maryg1

Kayapo97 said:


> Here is a lady who doesn't mind showing off a bit!
> 
> Heidi Klum posted this on instagram herself, always good self publicity
> Looking pretty good for 41 I think
> Love the boots



I'd like to get a pair of similar OTK boots for this winter, grey suede with heel. Any idea where to get a pair that won't break my piggy bank? BTW I'm in Europe


----------



## Kayapo97

maryg1 said:


> I'd like to get a pair of similar OTK boots for this winter, grey suede with heel. Any idea where to get a pair that won't break my piggy bank? BTW I'm in Europe






At the expensive end you can get a pair of Gianvito Rossi (heel) in Grey suede from NAP. or Jimmy Choo deron (flats)


at the mid price range can get Nicholas Kirkwood mid heel boots from Mytheresa


Hope that helps.


----------



## maryg1

Kayapo97 said:


> At the expensive end you can get a pair of Gianvito Rossi (heel) in Grey suede from NAP. or Jimmy Choo deron (flats)
> 
> 
> at the mid price range can get Nicholas Kirkwood mid heel boots from Mytheresa
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thanks!


----------



## Kayapo97

Tamera Foster at premier of What if in London


Wearing Tom Ford OTK boots


ooh just noticed how sour the girl behind her is looking!


----------



## Black Elite

Kayapo97 said:


> Emmy,
> 
> 
> Yes love those Choo's but also these Alice and Oliva Dae boots, which are reasonable cheap.
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...name=Alice+++Olivia&N=306440858&bmUID=kvi5GAv
> 
> 
> And also these CL Sempre Monica boots
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Christian+Louboutin&N=306440858&bmUID=kvi5GAC



Those Jimmy Choo are certainly pricey, but beautiful!

I'm not a fan of Louboutin's Monica boot. I don't like OTK boots that look like someone attached some leather to the top of a pump. Like how they are in the third photo on the Saks link


----------



## Black Elite

Kayapo97 said:


> Tamera Foster at premier of What if in London
> 
> 
> Wearing Tom Ford OTK boots
> 
> 
> ooh just noticed how sour the girl behind her is looking!



She looks great! And the girl in the background is hilarious


----------



## Kayapo97

Black Elite said:


> Those Jimmy Choo are certainly pricey, but beautiful!
> 
> I'm not a fan of Louboutin's Monica boot. I don't like OTK boots that look like someone attached some leather to the top of a pump. Like how they are in the third photo on the Saks link



Black elite,


interesting observation, I hadn't noticed that until looked at the picture you mentioned. I tend to agree with you.


----------



## Kayapo97

Black Elite said:


> She looks great! And the girl in the background is hilarious




yes just imagine what she is saying to herself!


----------



## randr21

Those jc otks are now on my wishlist.


----------



## Kayapo97

Old picture but the outfit is classic, very simple, casual.


----------



## Kayapo97

OTK boots - Vanity Fair August.


----------



## Kayapo97

Rochelle Fox at KooKai show SS14/15


----------



## september1985

Good evening ladies! Could anyone please advise on how the Tom Ford otk peep toe boots run as far as size accuracy? Would be amazing if you use other brands as reference.

Thank you!!


----------



## Kayapo97

label.hoe said:


> Good evening ladies! Could anyone please advise on how the Tom Ford otk peep toe boots run as far as size accuracy? Would be amazing if you use other brands as reference.
> 
> Thank you!!





If only I had a pair! I would gladly tell you


but his other shoes seem generally to be TTS.


----------



## Kayapo97

Here is another great outfit combo for wearing your suede boots


----------



## Kayapo97

Ariana Grande at the MTV 2014 VME awards

Those Tom Ford boots again!
Unusually found pictures from angles; she clearly wanted to show her outfit off to the press!


----------



## bougainvillier

Kayapo97 said:


> Ariana Grande at the MTV 2014 VME awards
> 
> Those Tom Ford boots again!
> Unusually found pictures from angles; she clearly wanted to show her outfit off to the press!



Nice boots! Not sure if that dress is too much pairing with them though


----------



## Kayapo97

bougainvillier said:


> Nice boots! Not sure if that dress is too much pairing with them though




yes I think you could only get away with that at a Red carpet event! as part of publicity drive. You know the cameras are going to be clicking and lots of coverage in papers etc.


----------



## Kayapo97

another great dress and suede boots this time. Lovely


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I just purchased a pre-owned pair of black suede OTK Halston Misa boots, even though I have a very similar pair (different toe and heel) from Zara years back. I am only 5'4 so they are very tall and somewhat bunchy. I think I just don't fill them out completely? Anyway... I LOVE otk boots and hope they forever stay in style!! Keep this thread going!

These boots are in addition to my SW 5050s, which are also otk.


----------



## Kayapo97

Alexander Wang Pre fall 2014 flat boots.


Not sure I get these?
Look quite awkward
Any thoughts


----------



## Kayapo97

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I just purchased a pre-owned pair of black suede OTK Halston Misa boots, even though I have a very similar pair (different toe and heel) from Zara years back. I am only 5'4 so they are very tall and somewhat bunchy. I think I just don't fill them out completely? Anyway... I LOVE otk boots and hope they forever stay in style!! Keep this thread going!
> 
> These boots are in addition to my SW 5050s, which are also otk.




Bless you Kitties Are Cute


enjoy your new boots!
A good cobbler could shorten them for you.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Old picture but the outfit is classic, very simple, casual.




I love these!!!


----------



## highbootgirl

A couple of nice pictures I found.


Leather skirt and boots - classic


----------



## Kayapo97

I recognise those boots!

I have the same ones, by Gianmarco Rossi for Altuzarra.

They are lovely to wear although some people didn`t like the leather tassels.

Thanks Highbootgirl.


----------



## legaldiva

I'm completely obsessed with OTK boots for fall, and since I'm about 5 months pregnant, flat heels & suede are drawing all my attention.

I can't wait for suede boots & warm cozy sweaters.  I'm always cold, so this season I'm giving OTK boots a try to supplement my usual obsessive layering.

Love the pics.  Please keep posting for ideas!


----------



## Kayapo97

legaldiva said:


> I'm completely obsessed with OTK boots for fall, and since I'm about 5 months pregnant, flat heels & suede are drawing all my attention.
> 
> I can't wait for suede boots & warm cozy sweaters.  I'm always cold, so this season I'm giving OTK boots a try to supplement my usual obsessive layering.
> 
> Love the pics.  Please keep posting for ideas!



Legal


Firstly congrats on pregnancy and good luck.


yes lots of lovely suede OTK boots in collections. 
They are really great at keeping legs warm in cold weather, all very cozy.
 With my suede boots on I've worn short skirts in the middle of winter and still felt lovely and warm, whilst managing to look really good.


Hopefully you can find a lovely pair when they hit the shops.


So are your heels having a rest at the moment.


All the best


----------



## legaldiva

Kayapo97 said:


> Legal
> 
> 
> Firstly congrats on pregnancy and good luck.
> 
> 
> yes lots of lovely suede OTK boots in collections.
> They are really great at keeping legs warm in cold weather, all very cozy.
> With my suede boots on I've worn short skirts in the middle of winter and still felt lovely and warm, whilst managing to look really good.
> 
> 
> Hopefully you can find a lovely pair when they hit the shops.
> 
> 
> So are your heels having a rest at the moment.
> 
> 
> All the best


 
Thank you!  Yes--my heels are resting for the moment, but I've found a new outlet and I have a few OTK flat boots I am dying to purchase.  Trying to wait for the NM shoe & handbag event.  Boots & a chic diaper bag!  LOL


----------



## ValentineNicole

I bought these Givenchy's for a steal when I was  living in California last year (two years ago?), and now that I have cold weather again, I can't wait to break them in!!


----------



## Kayapo97

ValentineNicole said:


> I bought these Givenchy's for a steal when I was  living in California last year (two years ago?), and now that I have cold weather again, I can't wait to break them in!!




oh lovely, if you get a chance would love to see some mod shots.
Enjoy them now you have the chance.


----------



## Kayapo97

Jennifer Hudson at NYFW 2015.


An interesting combination. Versace boots


----------



## Kayapo97

Pretty in pink
It is always summer somewhere.


----------



## Sue89

Kayapo97 said:


> Okay confession time
> 
> My collection has had a new addition
> 
> 
> A pair of stretch leather Monique boots
> 
> 
> The heels are 5 1/2" with platform - a new height for me!


Thigh High are never too much! Love them! And you have beautiful legs!


----------



## Kayapo97

Sue89 said:


> Thigh High are never too much! Love them! And you have beautiful legs!



Sue89,


thank you that is very sweet of you to say so.


----------



## Kayapo97

London fashion week 2015 - 14th Sept Temperely show


----------



## Kayapo97

From Milan Fashion week
Dsquared2


----------



## Kayapo97

Fearne Cotton  in this months Glamour Magazine.


----------



## Kayapo97

Milan Fashion week at Just Cavalli spring summer 2014 shpw.
spotted on front row, nice purple Louboutin boots.


----------



## Kayapo97

Lots of lovely suede OTK boots in DSquared show for 2015 ready to wear

*Love the purple ones!!*

*Girls long may the trend continue I am so happy*


----------



## Kayapo97

Heidi Klum at the Versace 2015 show.


----------



## Kayapo97

This is a great outfit combination, with Carven boots.


----------



## legaldiva

I am so happy this trend is becoming a more "classic" one.  I absolutely LOVE OTK boots with longer skirts like the photos you've posted above.

I got my 5050s today ... IN LOVE, and I just ordered the Highland by Stuart Weitzman.  He is doing some great OTK boots this season that are so classy.


----------



## fendifemale

I say keep them all! They're gorgeous and unique in their own way. Plus they've made a comeback for this winter.


----------



## Kayapo97

Wz


----------



## Kayapo97

Don't know what happened with the previous post.


Anyway legaldiva, glad you are enjoying your new boots and are so hooked. Perhaps some mod shots to follow?


----------



## Kayapo97

Recently seen at London Fashion week.


Burberry wrap, Versace boots


----------



## Kayapo97

From the Givenchy show in Paris on Sunday


----------



## Kayapo97

From Paris fashion week


----------



## highbootgirl

Kayapo97 said:


> This is a great outfit combination, with Carven boots.





Love this look.


----------



## Kayapo97

Princess Elisabeth von Thurn at Giambattista Valli  2015 show


----------



## Kayapo97

Stuart Weitzman Cocktail party 29th Sept Paris
 Julia Restoin-Roitfeld


----------



## Kayapo97

Elena Perminova at Chloe show Paris


----------



## Heaviestmatter

I am obsessing over a midi skirt with OTK boots right now. Been eyeing a really good pair of black suede flat boots, and just bought a faux leather midi skirt.


----------



## WingNut

I've been stalking this thread for quite some time looking for inspiration (and you are all rocking the ideas!!!)....I'm a massive fan of OTK boots (have acquired several pairs by now)...and I'm thrilled they are becoming more classic.

At some point I'll post pictures, but I do want to throw in a resounding "YAY" or the SW Highline boot. I have it in black suede...and it's fantastic with a black pencil skirt or any other dress, and since the heel is high but not a stiletto, it's great for work without inviting raised eyebrows. It is also VERY comfortable!!!

I've got 2 pairs (black, olive) of the flat version of the same (with the tie in the back) on order...


----------



## legaldiva

Me this week with the bump and my trusty SW 5050 boots.

I'm really tempted by the suede Lowlands but I can't decide what color would fit best in my wardrobe and I don't want another pair of black boots.


----------



## Kayapo97

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2775617
> 
> 
> Me this week with the bump and my trusty SW 5050 boots.
> 
> I'm really tempted by the suede Lowlands but I can't decide what color would fit best in my wardrobe and I don't want another pair of black boots.



Legal,


you look great and so do your boots.
try something daring and different on the colour front.


----------



## Kayapo97

Following the pregnancy and OTK boot theme!


----------



## Kayapo97

WingNut said:


> I've been stalking this thread for quite some time looking for inspiration (and you are all rocking the ideas!!!)....I'm a massive fan of OTK boots (have acquired several pairs by now)...and I'm thrilled they are becoming more classic.
> 
> At some point I'll post pictures, but I do want to throw in a resounding "YAY" or the SW Highline boot. I have it in black suede...and it's fantastic with a black pencil skirt or any other dress, and since the heel is high but not a stiletto, it's great for work without inviting raised eyebrows. It is also VERY comfortable!!!
> 
> I've got 2 pairs (black, olive) of the flat version of the same (with the tie in the back) on order...



Look forward to your posts of pictures


----------



## legaldiva

Kayapo97 said:


> Legal,
> 
> 
> you look great and so do your boots.
> try something daring and different on the colour front.


 
Thanks, Kayapo--but all the maternity clothes I've bought so far are black!!  I have an acid yellow RM bag on its way, though--LOL


----------



## fiona_uk

Custom made, leather OTKs with synthetic lining, for less than GBP 100!


----------



## tonkamama

My favorite pairs Prada OTK boots.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Kayapo97

OTK boots and leather skirts.


----------



## Kayapo97

tonkamama said:


> My favorite pairs Prada OTK boots.  Thanks for letting me share.


thanks for sharing your lovely boots!


----------



## Kayapo97

Millie Mackintosh launches her new range in Manchester wearing a pair of lovely OTK boots.


----------



## Kayapo97

how to do casual with a pair of OTK boots.
 Oh those are by Emilio Pucci (one of my favs) and are a snip a £2,500!!!
 well to be precise £2,520 - not sure what the £20 is for, possibly the box for them!


----------



## elisian

OTK boots are so sexy. My problem is I've gained a few pounds and am now a thick-thighed size 4 instead of a size 00 like I was in my college days.. yikers (I'm only 5'4"). Do you find that not-so-thin women can pull these off? I'm not so sure.


----------



## Kayapo97

Jacqui Ainsley 19 Oct


----------



## Kayapo97

It is that time of year - The launch of Annual Poppy Appeal by Joss Stone at the Cenotaph
and in the Field of Remembrance at The Tower of London (anyone in London you must visit, truly stunning and moving)

Wear it with Pride

To remember all our Armed Forces and others killed and injured in wars.


----------



## Kayapo97

I love this outfit combination


Emilio Pucci boots in suede.


courtesy of NAP


----------



## Paraskeva

Kayapo97 said:


> Here is another great outfit combo for wearing your suede boots



Does anybody know which brand these are or where i can get similar ones?


----------



## Kayapo97

Paraskeva said:


> Does anybody know which brand these are or where i can get similar ones?



The picture was from Oct 2013 of Hiliary Duff, so probably no longer available. But lots of designer and high street brands did suede heeled boots like that. You could look on Yoox.com they usually have a good range, but in limited sizes. People like Stuart Weitzman usually do a style each year as well.


----------



## Paraskeva

Kayapo97 said:


> The picture was from Oct 2013 of Hiliary Duff, so probably no longer available. But lots of designer and high street brands did suede heeled boots like that. You could look on Yoox.com they usually have a good range, but in limited sizes. People like Stuart Weitzman usually do a style each year as well.



oh, thank you! 

I like the "Highland"-boots from Stuart Weitzman, they look almost perfect, but I'm not sure about the heel 'cause it looks a little bit chunky (maybe its just on pictures, I haven't seen them in real life). I love wearing overknee-boots on a daily basis, so this type of heel is propably more comfortable. I'm not sure. 

These are from Gianvito Rossi, they are pretty too and in my opinion a litte bit sexier:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/pr...ountry=AT&channel=INTL&language=en&country=AT


----------



## WingNut

Paraskeva said:


> oh, thank you!
> 
> I like the "Highland"-boots from Stuart Weitzman, they look almost perfect, but I'm not sure about the heel 'cause it looks a little bit chunky (maybe its just on pictures, I haven't seen them in real life). I love wearing overknee-boots on a daily basis, so this type of heel is propably more comfortable. I'm not sure.
> 
> These are from Gianvito Rossi, they are pretty too and in my opinion a litte bit sexier:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/pr...ountry=AT&channel=INTL&language=en&country=AT



I have both the SW highland (black suede) and that exact pair of Gianvito Rossi grey suede ones. I've worn the SW ones dozens of times already. The heel doesn't look too chunky when on, actually keeps the boot looking *slightly* more casual than if a stiletto. 2 different looks in my opinion. The SW I'm comfortable wearing to work....the GR only for a night out...
 Both are awesome.


----------



## Paraskeva

WingNut said:


> I have both the SW highland (black suede) and that exact pair of Gianvito Rossi grey suede ones. I've worn the SW ones dozens of times already. The heel doesn't look too chunky when on, actually keeps the boot looking *slightly* more casual than if a stiletto. 2 different looks in my opinion. The SW I'm comfortable wearing to work....the GR only for a night out...
> Both are awesome.



First of all, thank you for your advice. 

Yes, you're right. I think also that they are pretty different.

Is it easy to walk in the GR? 
I'm worried about the toebox, it looks a little bit tight.


----------



## allure244

Paraskeva said:


> Does anybody know which brand these are or where i can get similar ones?




These are the Sam Edelman Kayla boots. I bought them at nordstrom last year and looks like they brought them back this year.


----------



## WingNut

Paraskeva said:


> First of all, thank you for your advice.
> 
> Yes, you're right. I think also that they are pretty different.
> 
> Is it easy to walk in the GR?
> I'm worried about the toebox, it looks a little bit tight.



You're welcome!

To be honest I haven't actually worked the GR out yet. I was surprised that they fit and appeared to be very comfy and walkable though. I have wide feet, too.

The SW I could march around in all day..


----------



## Paraskeva

allure244 said:


> These are the Sam Edelman Kayla boots. I bought them at nordstrom last year and looks like they brought them back this year.



Thank you! 
I've never heard of this designer. I'm not sure if we have a store here in Austria, which sells Sam Edelman shoes. I always try on shoes before I buy them, so I'm never buying them online. 



WingNut said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> To be honest I haven't actually worked the GR out yet. I was surprised that they fit and appeared to be very comfy and walkable though. I have wide feet, too.
> 
> The SW I could march around in all day..



I guess, I just have to try them on both. I think, I'll go with the SW, they really look so comfortable.


----------



## Kayapo97

Paraskeva said:


> oh, thank you!
> 
> I like the "Highland"-boots from Stuart Weitzman, they look almost perfect, but I'm not sure about the heel 'cause it looks a little bit chunky (maybe its just on pictures, I haven't seen them in real life). I love wearing overknee-boots on a daily basis, so this type of heel is propably more comfortable. I'm not sure.
> 
> These are from Gianvito Rossi, they are pretty too and in my opinion a litte bit sexier:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/pr...ountry=AT&channel=INTL&language=en&country=AT




Yes those Gianvito Rossi are lovely but expensive.


----------



## stilly

*Kayapo* - Have you seen the new Casadei Blade Over the Knee Boots?
I love them but the price is ridiculous...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> *Kayapo* - Have you seen the new Casadei Blade Over the Knee Boots?
> I love them but the price is ridiculous...




Hi Stilly


Yes I have which ones are you thinking of? 
price between about £1,100 to £1,300?


still a lot cheaper than Pucci boots or Tom Ford


----------



## Kayapo97

Stilly 

http://www.casadei.com/boots/shoes-...omFilter1&prefv1=VERY HIGH&srule=all-products


Is it the Venice ones you are looking at?


----------



## Kayapo97

Another picture of those Emilio Pucci boots paired with casual sweater dress


----------



## Kayapo97

nice picture of the latest Tom Ford OTK boots


----------



## WingNut

Kayapo97 said:


> nice picture of the latest Tom Ford OTK boots



I got the suede version of these. The first time I wore them they were unbelievably uncomfortable, even while sitting! Considered selling them so I looked online at the price and realized that I was only charged 50% of what they were currently being sold for at NM. Kept them and wore them again....still not exactly comfortable but tolerable for an evening. 

Gorgeous boots!!!'


----------



## stilly

They're $1,200 US...yes they're definitely cheaper than those...


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> nice picture of the latest Tom Ford OTK boots




So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Black Elite

elisian said:


> OTK boots are so sexy. My problem is I've gained a few pounds and am now a thick-thighed size 4 instead of a size 00 like I was in my college days.. yikers (I'm only 5'4"). Do you find that not-so-thin women can pull these off? I'm not so sure.



I think it depends on the boots. I'm thin and 5'9" but some OTK boots still make my thighs look like stuffed sausages. Find a pair with a wide enough shaft so your thigh fits in them comfortably. It will look great. With the right attitude, you can pull anything off!


----------



## Kayapo97

Just posting this as love the outfit and the picture


----------



## Kayapo97

Black Elite said:


> I think it depends on the boots. I'm thin and 5'9" but some OTK boots still make my thighs look like stuffed sausages. Find a pair with a wide enough shaft so your thigh fits in them comfortably. It will look great. With the right attitude, you can pull anything off!




Fully agree with Black elite!!


----------



## Oliveandchloe

Does anyone have any thoughts on a wedge OTK boot versus a heeled one? I'm looking at Stuart weitzman's demiswoon boot and while I love the comfort of a wedge, I can't help thinking this may look dated if the heel is too chunky, a la Spice Girls from the 90's. Should I go for a heeled boot over a wedge? I want to be able to wear this into the next 5 years at least.


----------



## Kayapo97

New exclusive collection at River Island (by Sandra Hagelstam ) includes these thigh boots - 5" and up!


----------



## Kayapo97

Oliveandchloe said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on a wedge OTK boot versus a heeled one? I'm looking at Stuart weitzman's demiswoon boot and while I love the comfort of a wedge, I can't help thinking this may look dated if the heel is too chunky, a la Spice Girls from the 90's. Should I go for a heeled boot over a wedge? I want to be able to wear this into the next 5 years at least.






for me always a heel as looks far sleeker and elegant; wedges look ungainly to me


----------



## LotusCactus

You could consider getting rid of those that you haven't been wearing during the past year! You probably not gonna to wear them in the future either!


----------



## julianorman

Kayapo97 said:


> Just posting this as love the outfit and the picture



Yep. Very chic.


----------



## Kayapo97

LotusCactus said:


> You could consider getting rid of those that you haven't been wearing during the past year! You probably not gonna to wear them in the future either!



Good advice generally to review what you do or don't wear, except of course things we all keep for sentimental or emotional reasons.


I wear all my boots, some more than others of course, as I do my shoes.


----------



## Lawseenai

Oliveandchloe said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on a wedge OTK boot versus a heeled one? I'm looking at Stuart weitzman's demiswoon boot and while I love the comfort of a wedge, I can't help thinking this may look dated if the heel is too chunky, a la Spice Girls from the 90's. Should I go for a heeled boot over a wedge? I want to be able to wear this into the next 5 years at least.




 I wonder the same thing!


----------



## Kayapo97

Millie Mackintosh out and about in London
Great dress and faux fur


----------



## Kayapo97

Lawseenai said:


> I wonder the same thing!


 


Heels every time!


----------



## nerimanna

I browsed through this thread back then because I am also one fellow OTK and thigh high boots. I have found the holy grail of my own collection so allow me to share with you fellow boots lover, my Cancan thigh high boots from LV. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## highbootgirl

nerimanna said:


> I browsed through this thread back then because I am also one fellow OTK and thigh high boots. I have found the holy grail of my own collection so allow me to share with you fellow boots lover, my Cancan thigh high boots from LV. Thanks for letting me share!




wow those are some boots and look fab on you with that dress.


----------



## nerimanna

highbootgirl said:


> wow those are some boots and look fab on you with that dress.


thank you! have a great day!


----------



## randr21

nerimanna said:


> I browsed through this thread back then because I am also one fellow OTK and thigh high boots. I have found the holy grail of my own collection so allow me to share with you fellow boots lover, my Cancan thigh high boots from LV. Thanks for letting me share!



I agree, great styling and those boots are collector's item for sure.


----------



## EMMY

^^^^ Holy crap yeah!!!! Great pairing...loves!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

nerimanna said:


> I browsed through this thread back then because I am also one fellow OTK and thigh high boots. I have found the holy grail of my own collection so allow me to share with you fellow boots lover, my Cancan thigh high boots from LV. Thanks for letting me share!


 

Amazing boots congrats and fab with that dress. 
Did I see Madonna wear those same boots at some point?
Have you ever worn them for an event?
If that is the holy grail of your collection what else have you got?


----------



## nerimanna

Kayapo97 said:


> Amazing boots congrats and fab with that dress.
> Did I see Madonna wear those same boots at some point?
> Have you ever worn them for an event?
> If that is the holy grail of your collection what else have you got?


hello there! thank you!

yes these are the same style of boots Madonna wore at the MET Gala 2009 also in some print ads when she modeled for LV the same year.

I haven't worn them yet out, just at home since it's quite hot where I live and we only get a month or two of chilly weather. But since I really just like collecting boots matter (not necessarily luxury brands) doesn't matter to me if I get to wear them at all  I only have 3 thigh highs' - this, an Alain Tondowski one and a pair from Report. The rest are below the knee and bootie-style. I have downsized the past two years and I have about 8 boots left with me. I will try to take them out later and take pics


----------



## Kayapo97

nerimanna said:


> hello there! thank you!
> 
> yes these are the same style of boots Madonna wore at the MET Gala 2009 also in some print ads when she modeled for LV the same year.
> 
> I haven't worn them yet out, just at home since it's quite hot where I live and we only get a month or two of chilly weather. But since I really just like collecting boots matter (not necessarily luxury brands) doesn't matter to me if I get to wear them at all  I only have 3 thigh highs' - this, an Alain Tondowski one and a pair from Report. The rest are below the knee and bootie-style. I have downsized the past two years and I have about 8 boots left with me. I will try to take them out later and take pics


 
That would be nice.
look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Kayapo97

Miranda  Kerr in far east over last few days


----------



## julianorman

Kayapo97 said:


> Miranda  Kerr in far east over last few days



Great outfits. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kayapo97

Party time!


----------



## Gavrav

Kayapo97 said:


> Party time!


Now theres a party outfit boots are terrific and to meet her at a party wow only dreams are made of that


----------



## Stephanie***

What do you think about those?


http://buffalo-shop.de/10235-782-BL/10235-782xBL,de_DE,pd.html?cgid=11131#!i%3D0%26color%3D115705i=0&color=115705


----------



## Kayapo97

Stephanie*** said:


> What do you think about those?
> 
> 
> http://buffalo-shop.de/10235-782-BL...?cgid=11131#!i=0&color=115705i=0&color=115705


 


Look like a nice pair of suede boots. go for it.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Stephanie*** said:


> What do you think about those?
> 
> 
> http://buffalo-shop.de/10235-782-BL/10235-782xBL,de_DE,pd.html?cgid=11131#!i%3D0%26color%3D115705i=0&color=115705



Gorgeous!  Looks a lot like the Gianvito Rossi boots I just bought!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Not sure why it only attached one photo!  

But here is the front.  I love these boots!  They are so light and so comfy.  Very hard for short girls like me to find OTK that look decent and not out of proportion.


----------



## Stephanie***

I would like to see more OTK boots Outfits  I love those boots. A TPFer once posted one with her Supra Fifres on by Christian louboutin! Looked stunning! It's been a few years ago lol


----------



## Harper Quinn

Love this thread. First time posting here, After much deliberation i bought these khaki Lowland boots from Stuart Weitzman, they are lovely to look at and comfortable to wear. I have black 50:50s from years ago that turned out to be a great investment but prices have shot up since! I havent worn them out yet as may return them, I never paid this much for shoes before!


----------



## angelcove

Harper Quinn, don't return them. They look great on u!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

angelcove said:


> Harper Quinn, don't return them. They look great on u!!



Thank you! I am tempted...


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Harper Quinn said:


> Love this thread. First time posting here, After much deliberation i bought these khaki Lowland boots from Stuart Weitzman, they are lovely to look at and comfortable to wear. I have black 50:50s from years ago that turned out to be a great investment but prices have shot up since! I havent worn them out yet as may return them, I never paid this much for shoes before!




Keeper!  Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Harper Quinn

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Keeper!  Looks gorgeous on you!



thank you very much!


----------



## nerimanna

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Gorgeous!  Looks a lot like the Gianvito Rossi boots I just bought!
> 
> View attachment 2862964


stunning!


----------



## Kayapo97

Harper Quinn said:


> Love this thread. First time posting here, After much deliberation i bought these khaki Lowland boots from Stuart Weitzman, they are lovely to look at and comfortable to wear. I have black 50:50s from years ago that turned out to be a great investment but prices have shot up since! I havent worn them out yet as may return them, I never paid this much for shoes before!


 
Congrats - lovely boots - I am sure well worth the investment, so don't return them.


thanks for contributing to the thread, the more the merrier.


----------



## Kayapo97

Nolia just posted some outfits she worn and one is her wearing her Lounoutin Supra Fifres


looks stunning.


http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27932092&postcount=316


----------



## TheSunIsShining

Agree.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kayapo97 said:


> Congrats - lovely boots - I am sure well worth the investment, so don't return them.
> 
> 
> thanks for contributing to the thread, the more the merrier.



Thank you for your kind comment, my pleasure. 
Agree about Nolia, love the interstellar look !


----------



## september1985

I just ordered a pair of Ariette boots by Tony Bianco!

Does anyone have these boots and can provide pics and details about the fit! thanks!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Paris Fashion week 2015
Christian Dior show

Has gone down an interesting route - perhaps a reflection back on the 60's 70's
Have included a detailed picture
Not sure how wearable these are ?
Not for me;
 any alternative views, comments?


----------



## Kayapo97

Jessica Hart in lovely outfit, but perhaps mini-skirt a bit thin for the weather!
On her way to Tory Burch show


----------



## izumi1460

I've been reading this thread for some time and can't resist any more. The outfit pictures are so gorgeous! The round/almond toes are my fav with sleek boot body.
I am really addicted to them since my first purchase of SW in 2012. Currently have 3 OTT (2 SW Highland, black and charcoal suede, 1 black suede Lowland) and 3 OTK boots (1 black nappa 50/50 and 1 burgundy suede reserve), they cost a lot but are absolutely worth the splurge.
Have been looking at Jimmy Choo Thigh high boots, absolutely beautiful but heels are 2 cm higher than my walkable height......


----------



## Kayapo97

Milan Fashion week


As usual Versace goes quite over the top


----------



## Kayapo97

Love the colour of these suede boots on Kylie Jenner the other day


----------



## Gavrav

and i thought this thread had died  not so thanks Kayapo


----------



## Kayapo97

Very pretty, never thought I would like white boots. 
From Ozgur Masur 2015 Runway show


----------



## Kayapo97

Gavrav said:


> and i thought this thread had died  not so thanks Kayapo


 
I've been away for a while; wasn't much response to thread so gave it a rest.


----------



## Kayapo97

LOL a colour choice nobody else should copy!!!


Unless it is for a 1970's theme party


----------



## Gavrav

or unless you have green fingers


----------



## EMMY

OMG I LOVE this thread!!! I'm always checking in lol..I really need to post pics of my outfits when I wear mine..I have like ten pair lol..love them..I know I know...I'll get on it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gavrav

Look Forward to seeing you in your boots Emmy


----------



## Kayapo97

Emmy can't wait to see yours. Remember seeing you on the thread before. So now you have to deliver - LOL.


----------



## Kayapo97

Boots from the John Richmond RTW Fall 2015 collection


Love the colour and the detail on the heel


----------



## west of the sun

oh wow. you have me converted, I was never a fan of the OTK style, but now i find myself in love


----------



## Kayapo97

west of the sun said:


> oh wow. you have me converted, I was never a fan of the OTK style, but now i find myself in love




oh excellent. When you get your first pair I hope you enjoy them and post picture.


----------



## Kayapo97

So back in Feb I posted about the boots in the Dior show and questioned how wearable they were.


Well Jaime King wore a pair the other day at Premier - of course of Dior and I


So here are some pictures of her wearing a black pair of the PVC boots with Perspex heels.


They do do a ankle boot version which would probably be a lot more wearable for most people.


----------



## Kayapo97

Bella Thorne sporting two very different styles of OTK boots recently.


----------



## Kayapo97

Naomi Campbell at the recent Burberry London in LA show


----------



## Kayapo97

A couple of ways to wear OTK boots and look casual.


----------



## Kayapo97

some stylish ways to wear your OTK boots from very business like to smart casual with skirt or jeans. 




Hope this helps inspire you to wear you boots and not just confine them to the winter wardrobe.


----------



## Kayapo97

Love this outfit.


but then I would as I have those boots! LOL


----------



## sparkerly

love the pics! I just ordered SW Highlands and 50/50! I also love my brian atwood ones


----------



## Dego

My latest addition:


----------



## Kayapo97

Dego said:


> My latest addition:


 
Nice boots


----------



## Kayapo97

From a 2015 collection. But posting it just because I love the stylish imagery.


----------



## Kayapo97

This is a great outfit combo


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Kayapo97 said:


> Bella Thorne sporting two very different styles of OTK boots recently.


 
I love these!


I would be more of a boot lady if most boots would fit my calves! Lol


----------



## Kayapo97

Cheryl Fernandez-Versini at Cannes film festival this week


----------



## Kayapo97

You Aussies know how to make an impression - Imogen Anthony last week in California


----------



## Kayapo97

From recent Billboard awards. Two lovely ladies wearing matching boots


----------



## izumi1460

Kayapo97 said:


> From a 2015 collection. But posting it just because I love the stylish imagery.


Oh my gosh! I love this pair of boots! Where are they from???


----------



## Kayapo97

izumi1460 said:


> Oh my gosh! I love this pair of boots! Where are they from???


 
They look to be Casadei Venice suede thigh boots to me. 
I think they have some on sale still at the Casadei website.


Let us know if you take the plunge.


----------



## Kayapo97

Soo Joo Park in a nice evening combo


----------



## Kayapo97

Nice combo for a casual evening out


----------



## Kayapo97

Perhaps not your every day outfit but I do like the boots over the white jeans.


----------



## Kayapo97

Elsa Hosk wearing pair of OTK boots with frilly top.


----------



## Kayapo97

Jessica Alba at Paris Fashion week 2015


----------



## Kayapo97

Chiara Ferrangi modelling Dior in Paris


----------



## Kayapo97

wearing Balmain boots


----------



## Kayapo97

This is very similar to an outfit I have worn - Donna Karan sequin dress and Casadei suede boots.


----------



## Sunduic

Boots, which wear Elsa Hosk and Alba, were popular in Europe 2 years ago ) Too short for history replay )))) Like boots as that's, they are more casual and comfortable.


----------



## betty.lee

hi ladies I'm double posting but I could really use some help in deciding. 

My local neimans got the lowlands in and I would love a second opinion on them. I can decide on the Nero plonge and the suede. my biggest concern about the suede is that it will fade with dust and pet dander and be hard to care for.  I would keep them in the box when not in use but I'm still not sure. We live in Hawaii so they won't get a lot of wear but in the winter evenings it does get cool enough to wear but it also rains a lot too. 

View attachment 3111736
View attachment 3111738
View attachment 3111739
View attachment 3111740


----------



## Kayapo97

Over the Knee boots on trend again as reported in Fashion section of Daily Telegraph


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/fashion/style/over-the-knee-boots/


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Kayapo97 said:


> Nice combo for a casual evening out



I love this look


----------



## TJNEscada

First up you all look sensational in your boots!  And all of these great celebrity modeling shots inspire me   I caved (finally) and bought the Valentino OTKs with bow back.  I have to say they take my usual jeans and a sweater outfits to the next level!  Thanks for letting me pose and TGIF!


----------



## Kayapo97

TJNEscada said:


> First up you all look sensational in your boots!  And all of these great celebrity modeling shots inspire me   I caved (finally) and bought the Valentino OTKs with bow back.  I have to say they take my usual jeans and a sweater outfits to the next level!  Thanks for letting me pose and TGIF!




Great looking boots, sounds like a great outfit to.


Lets see some more from the rest of you, share your looks!


----------



## quackedup

What are everyone's thoughts on skin tight OTKs/thigh highs with a zip that runs all the way up the back?
Im considering the Givenchy nunkas but the combination of skin tight and full length zips seems like an accident waiting to happen... not to mention the zip will be stiffer than the stretchy leather


----------



## EMMY

Have you tried them on? I love skin tight OTK with a dress/shirt...I looked up those boots--OMG--the heel on those!  I have a ton of OTK boots but mine are mostly wedges and block heels...I wear them mostly with jeans..those nunkas are rad!!


----------



## quackedup

^ i have and those were my main concerns about it.
When you zip up, it kinda pushes the leg in and if the underflap is not in the right place, its very easy to clip your leg.
And also not used to the feeling of a stiffer zipper (compared to the soft soft leather) all the way up the leg. it feels like the zip does keep the boot up higher but can also cause lumps and bumps if you walk/bend and the leather slips abit...


----------



## Kayapo97

quackedup said:


> ^ i have and those were my main concerns about it.
> When you zip up, it kinda pushes the leg in and if the underflap is not in the right place, its very easy to clip your leg.
> And also not used to the feeling of a stiffer zipper (compared to the soft soft leather) all the way up the leg. it feels like the zip does keep the boot up higher but can also cause lumps and bumps if you walk/bend and the leather slips abit...


 
sweetie, I have back zip boots and it has never been an issue for me. However for me I prefer stretch suede or leather which often have no zip at all or just a little side or back zip. Fit like a glove and no issue of lumps or bumps


----------



## Kayapo97

Kurt Geiger Autumn 2015
Wolf boots - lovely


----------



## Kayapo97

Dior boots from this years collection


who dares?


----------



## Kayapo97

Another pair of Kurt Geiger boots from this years collection.


----------



## Kayapo97

Some classic style here
MTV awards 2015


----------



## quackedup

Kayapo97 said:


> sweetie, I have back zip boots and it has never been an issue for me. However for me I prefer stretch suede or leather which often have no zip at all or just a little side or back zip. Fit like a glove and no issue of lumps or bumps



haha im just a pansy - just have to be super cautious once you start getting to the thighs,
i much prefer pull up or little zips at the ankle for skin tight OTKs.


----------



## Kayapo97

London Fashion week
 on the way to Temperley  show

Lovely boots


----------



## mirannda

I'm a huge fan of OTK boots, they look very stylish especially in suede. I have around 6-7 pairs, now getting ready for the new season of boot shopping


----------



## Kayapo97

EMMY said:


> Have you tried them on? I love skin tight OTK with a dress/shirt...I looked up those boots--OMG--the heel on those!  I have a ton of OTK boots but mine are mostly wedges and block heels...I wear them mostly with jeans..those nunkas are rad!!


 
Emmy


you really need to share some of your looks with us.


----------



## randr21

Between SW highland and Choo turner otks, which is worth it more?


----------



## Kayapo97

Millie Mackintosh Sept 2015 London
Love this look very wearable combination


----------



## Kayapo97

Dior boots worn by Laetitia Casta at opening of Paris ballet.


----------



## Kayapo97

Bella Thorne wearing lovely suede boots and a very nice belt! LOL (skirt)


----------



## Mellee

Harper Quinn said:


> Love this thread. First time posting here, After much deliberation i bought these khaki Lowland boots from Stuart Weitzman, they are lovely to look at and comfortable to wear. I have black 50:50s from years ago that turned out to be a great investment but prices have shot up since! I havent worn them out yet as may return them, I never paid this much for shoes before!




Love your boots! Do you know if the manufacturer name for the color is "Loden" or is the stock name "Khaki"? Thanks!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Mellee said:


> Love your boots! Do you know if the manufacturer name for the color is "Loden" or is the stock name "Khaki"? Thanks!



Loden I think


----------



## mirannda

These are my most recent purchase of OTK boots by Angelina Voloshina, Oh how I love the fall season.


----------



## Mellee

Harper Quinn said:


> Loden I think


 
Yay! I ordered the loden sight unseen and I was hoping they would look just like your boots- they are arriving today. Thanks!


----------



## Kayapo97

mirannda said:


> These are my most recent purchase of OTK boots by Angelina Voloshina, Oh how I love the fall season.




congrats you look lovely!
thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Mellee said:


> Yay! I ordered the loden sight unseen and I was hoping they would look just like your boots- they are arriving today. Thanks!



perfect! please show them!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kayapo97 said:


> Perhaps not your every day outfit but I do like the boots over the white jeans.




This is the picture of how not to wear your over the knee boots.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kayapo97 said:


> LOL a colour choice nobody else should copy!!!
> 
> 
> Unless it is for a 1970's theme party




Rihanna, Vivian called. She wants her working boots back!


----------



## gatorpooh

Here is my most recent OTK boot purchase. Stuart Weitzman Lowland in Topo. It's still too hot for boots here in Florida, but I am headed to Chicago next weekend and can't wait to wear them.


----------



## Kayapo97

Emilio Pucci have just told me about these spectacular boots




Look divine but way out of my price league


----------



## MaterialGiirl

Hey girls, 

Does anyone has the gianvito rossi rolling mid cuissard? 

http://shop.gianvitorossi.com/catalog/product/view/id/7899/s/rolling-mid-cuissard/category/6/

I am not sure about how they look in real and if the block heel looks good.


----------



## labellavita27

gatorpooh said:


> Here is my most recent OTK boot purchase. Stuart Weitzman Lowland in Topo. It's still too hot for boots here in Florida, but I am headed to Chicago next weekend and can't wait to wear them.
> View attachment 3146579




Where did you buy these? And how do they fit? I'm thinking about getting a pair in loden or black suede


----------



## gatorpooh

labellavita27 said:


> Where did you buy these? And how do they fit? I'm thinking about getting a pair in loden or black suede



I bought these at Shopbop and took 1/2 size down from my normal US size. They are really comfortable!


----------



## labellavita27

gatorpooh said:


> I bought these at Shopbop and took 1/2 size down from my normal US size. They are really comfortable!




Did you get them on sale?


----------



## gatorpooh

labellavita27 said:


> Did you get them on sale?




No, I paid full price. I bought them before the sale, but SW was excluded anyway.


----------



## labellavita27

gatorpooh said:


> Here is my most recent OTK boot purchase. Stuart Weitzman Lowland in Topo. It's still too hot for boots here in Florida, but I am headed to Chicago next weekend and can't wait to wear them.
> View attachment 3146579




Just got these in black!


----------



## Kayapo97

Love these boots from Emilio Pucci


----------



## Kayapo97

Nice wearable outfit with flat suede OTK boots.


----------



## Kayapo97

Another very wearable combination


----------



## chloe speaks

Any recommendations for low heeled OTK boots that are not pull on? Like less than 2"? I love the look of OTK boots but can't do the heels anymore and the Stuart Weizmann 50/50s didn't work for me...

Suggestions? Low heeled w some zipper at the bottom???


----------



## Kayapo97

chloe speaks said:


> Any recommendations for low heeled OTK boots that are not pull on? Like less than 2"? I love the look of OTK boots but can't do the heels anymore and the Stuart Weizmann 50/50s didn't work for me...
> 
> Suggestions? Low heeled w some zipper at the bottom???


 


Their are quite a lot of flat over knee suede boots in the shops at the moment.


----------



## chloe speaks

Kayapo97 said:


> Their are quite a lot of flat over knee suede boots in the shops at the moment.



sorry - wasn't clear but completely flat boots don't work for me either. I was hoping someone had some rec's for boots with a little bit of a heel...1"-2". 

it may be a unicorn!


----------



## Kayapo97

Kylie gets us all in the Christmas spirit wearing some embellished red OTK boots on UK show Strictly Come Dancing.


----------



## Kayapo97

chloe speaks said:


> sorry - wasn't clear but completely flat boots don't work for me either. I was hoping someone had some rec's for boots with a little bit of a heel...1"-2".
> 
> it may be a unicorn!




Not promoting any particular company.
But here is an example of a low heel OTK boot on sale now. How does this meet your criteria?


http://www.dunelondon.com/sylver-pointed-toe-over-the-knee-boot-0090503940006502/


----------



## Kayapo97

chloe speaks said:


> sorry - wasn't clear but completely flat boots don't work for me either. I was hoping someone had some rec's for boots with a little bit of a heel...1"-2".
> 
> it may be a unicorn!




And another example.


http://www.dunelondon.com/shock-leather-stretch-over-the-knee-dressy-boot-0090503940020484/


----------



## Straight-Laced

chloe speaks said:


> sorry - wasn't clear but completely flat boots don't work for me either. I was hoping someone had some rec's for boots with a little bit of a heel...1"-2".
> 
> it may be a unicorn!



I wear low heeled OTK boots (with zips) from Saint Laurent, Gianvito Rossi and Brian Atwood.  Two are block heels and the BA's are more like a kitten heel.  They're all super comfortable and I'd recommend any of them.  Chloe also has some lower, block heeled OTKs around at the moment, probably on sale somewhere.

edit : take a look on farfetch.  They have an extra 20% off sale items with code treatx20


----------



## chloe speaks

Kayapo97 said:


> And another example.
> 
> 
> http://www.dunelondon.com/shock-leather-stretch-over-the-knee-dressy-boot-0090503940020484/


those look great - funny, I was walking in Soho today (NYC) and I passed by the store. I'm going to go in and try them out.



Straight-Laced said:


> I wear low heeled OTK boots (with zips) from Saint Laurent, Gianvito Rossi and Brian Atwood.  Two are block heels and the BA's are more like a kitten heel.  They're all super comfortable and I'd recommend any of them.  Chloe also has some lower, block heeled OTKs around at the moment, probably on sale somewhere.
> 
> edit : take a look on farfetch.  They have an extra 20% off sale items with code treatx20



Great lead Straight! I just looked there and saw two pairs which are perfect, but I tried the coupon code, and I think it's expired...


----------



## Straight-Laced

chloe speaks said:


> Great lead Straight! I just looked there and saw two pairs which are perfect, but I tried the coupon code, and I think it's expired...



Yes it was a 48 hour code at farfetch ... they may have another one before too long.  
Mytheresa.com probably has the best selection of high end, low heel OTK boots (Saint Laurent, Chloe, Gianvito Rossi, Tom Ford  ) and they haven't gone on sale yet so it might be worth seeing if there's something suitable for you there and hoping it comes up on sale in the next week or so.  
Good luck with the search - they're definitely not unicorns


----------



## Kayapo97

chloe speaks said:


> those look great - funny, I was walking in Soho today (NYC) and I passed by the store. I'm going to go in and try them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Great lead Straight! I just looked there and saw two pairs which are perfect, but I tried the coupon code, and I think it's expired...




Also look at Yoox.com as they also have range of boots and often offer extra discounts if you store things in your wish list


----------



## soleilbrun

Kayapo97 said:


> Also look at Yoox.com as they also have range of boots and often offer extra discounts if you store things in your wish list



I just bought another pair of OTK boots and thought about you and this thread. I will take a family picture and post.


----------



## soleilbrun

Here is my small family shot.  I have a python pair with studs by Halston (the newest member), beige seude CL piros and then Zara in black stretch leather (my first pair).


----------



## Kayapo97

soleilbrun said:


> Here is my small family shot.  I have a python pair with studs by Halston (the newest member), beige seude CL piros and then Zara in black stretch leather (my first pair).


 
Soleilbrun,


very nice collection thanks for sharing


----------



## Kayapo97

soleilbrun said:


> Here is my small family shot.  I have a python pair with studs by Halston (the newest member), beige seude CL piros and then Zara in black stretch leather (my first pair).




would love to see you wearing some of these with your outfits.


----------



## Kayapo97

St Vincent wearing a lovely pair of boots we have seen before


----------



## rock_girl

I've been following this thread for a while...for outfit inspiration in the hopes of becoming brave enough to join the OTK boot club. 

Santa brought me my first pair...Stuart Weitzman Highlands in black suede.  &#129303;


----------



## Kayapo97

rock_girl said:


> I've been following this thread for a while...for outfit inspiration in the hopes of becoming brave enough to join the OTK boot club.
> 
> Santa brought me my first pair...Stuart Weitzman Highlands in black suede.  &#55358;&#56599;


 

well done - congratulations.
would love to see.


----------



## atnk

Hi all,

Debating between shaft heights on two Weitzman black suede over the knee boots.  I'm only 5'2", and in truth, I'd probably wear leggings or hose under the boots as opposed leaving bear skin.  Which shaft height do you think is better?


----------



## tonkamama

Kayapo97 said:


> Nice wearable outfit with flat suede OTK boots.



Are these Isabel Marant Brenna suede over-the-knee boots?  I just bought a pair


----------



## deej87

atnk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Debating between shaft heights on two Weitzman black suede over the knee boots.  I'm only 5'2", and in truth, I'd probably wear leggings or hose under the boots as opposed leaving bear skin.  Which shaft height do you think is better?




is that the highland vs allegs?
im 5'4 and i prefer the higher shaft because i have bigger legs and it makes me look less sausagey...
since your legs are slender it really doesnt matter 

the higher shaft though, makes your legs look sooooo long it's amazing!!! 
like from these photos i would guess you are much taller than 5'2 !!
anyway it's a win win but im partial to the higher shaft  because of the fat legs reason stated above LOL which is again not a problem you have


----------



## atnk

deej87 said:


> is that the highland vs allegs?
> im 5'4 and i prefer the higher shaft because i have bigger legs and it makes me look less sausagey...
> since your legs are slender it really doesnt matter
> 
> the higher shaft though, makes your legs look sooooo long it's amazing!!!
> like from these photos i would guess you are much taller than 5'2 !!
> anyway it's a win win but im partial to the higher shaft  because of the fat legs reason stated above LOL which is again not a problem you have



Shoot, I just realized I posted the same picture twice.  Yes, it's the Highland v. Alllegs.  Here are the two correct pics for compairson:


----------



## Pishi

I like the highlands myself, as long as they stay up. Seems easier to wear and they look better on you.  The all legs just are too much, in my opinion, esp if you are going to wear leggings or tights beneath.


----------



## LavenderIce

They both look great on you!  You can pull off both OTK and thigh high lengths.  In this case, I find the Highlands more versatile, can be more casual or dressed up, day or night wear.


----------



## deej87

oh ok! I thought you were wearing one on each leg! 

They both look really good on you and they both make you look really tall. keep the one that you can envision more outfits with...


----------



## rock_girl

Blouse: Ann Taylor Loft
Dress: Ann Taylor
Boots: SW Highlands
Necklace: BaubleBar


----------



## MBB Fan

atnk said:


> shoot, i just realized i posted the same picture twice.  Yes, it's the highland v. Alllegs.  Here are the two correct pics for compairson:



I'd prefer the alllegs. Look great on you. By the way, do you have the pics in a bigger size? They are very small.


----------



## Kayapo97

atnk said:


> Shoot, I just realized I posted the same picture twice.  Yes, it's the Highland v. Alllegs.  Here are the two correct pics for compairson:


 
you look fab in either pair, but my preference would be thigh highs


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Hello Ms Kayapo97 great collection whats the shaft height / total length of the Emilio Pucci tan boots they look so long


----------



## Kayapo97

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Hello Ms Kayapo97 great collection whats the shaft height / total length of the Emilio Pucci tan boots they look so long


 
I am not sure but they are very much thigh length - I will measure and let you know


----------



## Kayapo97

A couple of images from Paris fashion week after parties


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Kayapo97 said:


> I am not sure but they are very much thigh length - I will measure and let you know


ok thanks much appreciated


----------



## Kayapo97

Qqitzcrystal said:


> ok thanks much appreciated




the shaft is 26" from heel


----------



## Kayapo97

Me wearing my new Louboutin boots


----------



## hhl4vr

Kayapo97 said:


> Me wearing my new Louboutin boots




You look absolutely stunning in them


----------



## Kayapo97

hhl4vr said:


> You look absolutely stunning in them


 
Thanks


----------



## Kayapo97

Wearing my new Louboutin boots with a Herve Leger dress.


----------



## Kayapo97

Haven't posted for ages but saw this article and thought should share that Thigh boots still rock!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/fashion/style/the-grown-up-guide-to-wearing-thigh-high-boots/


----------



## nashpoo

Just picked these up on sale [emoji51] my first pair of highlands.


----------



## MBB Fan

Beautiful.


----------



## Kayapo97

nashpoo said:


> Just picked these up on sale [emoji51] my first pair of highlands.


 they look wonderful on you. congrats


----------



## Kayapo97

Rita Ora at last weeks Formula 1 wearing fab OTK boots


----------



## Real Authentication

Oh wow those are fabulous [emoji7]


----------



## mellecyn

The article is spot on. 
I always found these super sexy but...too sexy and hard to style without having pretty woman in mind. As my mum and grandma would say "vulgaire..."
Until now....I think they are super sexy and all the examples on how to wear them are perfect. 
I bought a simple black pair just above the knee with a small square/block heel (lace detail at the back) Just to tone it down cause they are dangerous lol, they have an effect on men I wasn't expecting! Especially if showing a bit of skin.


----------



## aliensurfer

Kayapo97 said:


> Open toe OTK boots, where do you stand?
> 
> 
> I have one pair of open toe boots but they are suede lace-ups by Emilio Pucci which I wear in the summer. Otherwise I prefer closed toe boots.
> 
> 
> I don't quite see the logic of leather open toe boots
> 
> 
> A couple of pictures of Toni Binaco boots to illustrate.



I bought a pair of these for my wife a few months back.  She seems to really like them, but is unsure what to wear them out with.  She's thinking under a skirt for a Christmas party.


----------



## nashpoo

LIVING for these boots! I think every woman should own a pair


----------



## allthingsblack

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3536990
> 
> LIVING for these boots! I think every woman should own a pair


Love your style! May I ask what color are these? Is the color lighter in real life?


----------



## nashpoo

allthingsblack said:


> Love your style! May I ask what color are these? Is the color lighter in real life?



Thank you so much! These are the highlands in the color buff. I put them on good at Nordstrom because I wasn't sure I'd like a nude boot. But they're a lot prettier than I thought they'd be!


----------



## Kayapo97

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3536990
> 
> LIVING for these boots! I think every woman should own a pair


couldn't agree with you more. You look lovely


----------



## allthingsblack

nashpoo said:


> Thank you so much! These are the highlands in the color buff. I put them on good at Nordstrom because I wasn't sure I'd like a nude boot. But they're a lot prettier than I thought they'd be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537162


I ordered a darker color on Nordstrom yesterday...very excited! Thanks for replying!


----------



## Kayapo97

Out to a party wearing my Casadei blade OTK boots and Emilio Pucci dress


----------



## MBB Fan

So beautiful!


----------



## cuteusername

I have now purchased, in the past year or so, the Weitzman Highland, the Lowland, the Tieland (that new suede-covered block heel version, recently used 20% off black friday at Bloomies), all in black suede.  I already had 50/50's in black leather and navy suede.  And the wedge style 50/50 in black suede.  And you know what?  I wear them all (although thinking of selling the black leather 50/50's, as I always wear the Lowlands when I want flat.)  I don't know about other designers, but the Weitzman boots are so flattering and lengthening on the leg, they are everything.  And I'm only 5'4".  I adore them.


----------



## hhl4vr

Kayapo97 said:


> Out to a party wearing my Casadei blade OTK boots and Emilio Pucci dress
> View attachment 3540702


absolutely stunning


----------



## stevenpa

Does anyone know how the Sergio Rossi OTK boots fit?


----------



## GoGlam

stevenpa said:


> Does anyone know how the Sergio Rossi OTK boots fit?



Should be true to size.


----------



## Kayapo97

cuteusername said:


> I have now purchased, in the past year or so, the Weitzman Highland, the Lowland, the Tieland (that new suede-covered block heel version, recently used 20% off black friday at Bloomies), all in black suede.  I already had 50/50's in black leather and navy suede.  And the wedge style 50/50 in black suede.  And you know what?  I wear them all (although thinking of selling the black leather 50/50's, as I always wear the Lowlands when I want flat.)  I don't know about other designers, but the Weitzman boots are so flattering and lengthening on the leg, they are everything.  And I'm only 5'4".  I adore them.


Glad you have fallen so in love with OK style.


----------



## Kayapo97

stevenpa said:


> Does anyone know how the Sergio Rossi OTK boots fit?


Which ones?


----------



## stevenpa

GoGlam said:


> Should be true to size.


Thanks


Kayapo97 said:


> Which ones?


 This pair: http://www.barneys.com/product/sergio-rossi-virginia-velvet-over-the-knee-boots-504656989.html


----------



## Kayapo97

stevenpa said:


> Thanks
> This pair: http://www.barneys.com/product/sergio-rossi-virginia-velvet-over-the-knee-boots-504656989.html


Not tried that style on but have others and they have been broadly true to size


----------



## Kayapo97

It is that time of year. 
My Casadei blades again but this time with a Chanel dress.


----------



## september1985

I love the way everyone styles their over the knee boots! Living in south Florida, I enjoy finding ways to wear otk boots during warm weather. Does anyone else wear theirs year round?


----------



## nashpoo

label.hoe said:


> I love the way everyone styles their over the knee boots! Living in south Florida, I enjoy finding ways to wear otk boots during warm weather. Does anyone else wear theirs year round?


I live in Seattle so I wear mine with a ton of leggings haha. But I do love how Kourtney Kardashian styles them. Oversized sweatshirts with the boots thrown on. Not everyone's cup of tea but I think it's really cute!


----------



## Kayapo97

For those who want to see how to wear thigh high  boots here from Vogue article are Stuart Weitzman's top tips

http://www.vogue.co.uk/gallery/stua...itorial-VogueDailyNews&utm_campaign=145286344


----------



## LavenderIce

Kayapo97 said:


> For those who want to see how to wear thigh high  boots here from Vogue article are Stuart Weitzman's top tips
> 
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/gallery/stua...itorial-VogueDailyNews&utm_campaign=145286344


Thanks for posting.  I especially liked the tip on how to store them.


----------



## september1985

great tips!


----------



## Kayapo97

So come on girls its that time or year to wear your boots for parties and share with everyone your looks.


----------



## Kayapo97

Who doesn't love Fendi's new collection shown in Milan for AW17!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Another stunning collection for AW17 from Balmain.


----------



## Kayapo97

Balmain - must have boots!
And if you get the right person to model your thigh boots for you don't they have impact!
http://glamorousheels.com/high-heel...on-beer-in-the-most-amazing-thigh-high-boots/


----------



## Gavrav

wow  great to see some thigh boots on here again thanks Kayapo sorry for my lack of postings but dont seem to get the images  Thanks once again


----------



## Kayapo97

No wonder everyone is rushing to London this year! 
Not just because of the great exchange rate and shopping!


----------



## Kayapo97

A close up of the new Fendi boots at Milan Fashion week


----------



## Kayapo97

Love the contact sheet behind him
https://www.instagram.com/p/BRJFidajErY/


----------



## Kayapo97

Some more of those new Balmain boots, gorgeous


----------



## Kayapo97

Balmain boots from the Autumn collection 

They are finally starting to appear in the boutique although ridiculously expensive! You have been warned!


----------



## Kayapo97

Yes trend for Autumn 2017 is Thigh boots - yeah!

Here is a very special pair from Oscar de la Renta.


----------



## Kayapo97

This is what the Daily Telegraph has to say on the trend

We all felt the pinch this week. That nip of autumn in the air, the darkening evening, the irrepressible urge to light a fig candle, put a throw on the sofa and turn your thoughts towards the big question of our times. Boots. How are we all going to handle boots this winter?  

Because this season it is not a mere matter of Chelsea or hiking, block heel or cone heel, but rather, how far are you prepared to go? How high up the thigh? We’re talking long boots. L-o-n-g. *Are you up for it?

Love the purple ones by Ellery *
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/fashion/style/thighs-limit-comes-boots-autumn/


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Hello Kayapo97 any purchases of otk boots this year in 2017 havent seen you post anything from your own collection this year


----------



## Kayapo97

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Hello Kayapo97 any purchases of otk boots this year in 2017 havent seen you post anything from your own collection this year


I was waiting for the Balmain snakeskin boots in brown but have not seen them yet. 

I have got a pair of Pucci boots earlier in the year but you are right I have not posted any pictures yet.


----------



## am2022

Kayapo come fall and Winter, I revisit TPF mainly for boots , coats , jackets and fur !!! So bring it on dear show us your goodies !!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Haven't been around for a while but here is latest pair
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## hydroconscious

Kayapo97 said:


> Haven't been around for a while but here is latest pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933043
> View attachment 3933044
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



Wow wish I can carry purple otk boots! They look fab!


----------



## quackedup

Any tips for getting pull on OTK boots up easily?
Got a pair of Balenciaga Knife OTK and the fabric isn't soft and smooshy like stretch leather and is quite difficult to get up! It keeps getting stuck at my calf  so even if i pull up as high as i can, i get bunching at the ankles.


----------



## randr21

quackedup said:


> Any tips for getting pull on OTK boots up easily?
> Got a pair of Balenciaga Knife OTK and the fabric isn't soft and smooshy like stretch leather and is quite difficult to get up! It keeps getting stuck at my calf  so even if i pull up as high as i can, i get bunching at the ankles.



try wearing pantyhose?


----------



## violatorer

Kayapo97 said:


> I was waiting for the Balmain snakeskin boots in brown but have not seen them yet.
> 
> I have got a pair of Pucci boots earlier in the year but you are right I have not posted any pictures yet.



Have you got new thigh high boots?


----------



## randr21

Out shopping in my SW otk.


----------



## MBB Fan

So lovely!


----------



## Kayapo97

Its been a very long time since I posted here but wanted to share these Casadei Flora boots I added to my collection recently.

The leather is so soft and lovely to wear.


----------



## am2022

Love this thread ❤️ Thanks for posting


----------



## Kayapo97

amacasa said:


> Love this thread ❤ Thanks for posting


well thanks for the love.


----------



## am2022

Old ones from last fall winter -too hot right now for boots 
SW suede brown OTK and brown calf  knee high zanottis


----------



## Kayapo97

amacasa said:


> Old ones from last fall winter -too hot right now for boots
> SW suede brown OTK and brown calf  knee high zanottis


lovely


----------



## randr21

Kayapo97 said:


> Its been a very long time since I posted here but wanted to share these Casadei Flora boots I added to my collection recently.
> 
> The leather is so soft and lovely to wear.
> View attachment 5177229


I'm so glad platforms are back. Those are some sexy otk heels.


----------



## randr21

amacasa said:


> Old ones from last fall winter -too hot right now for boots
> SW suede brown OTK and brown calf  knee high zanottis



Also glad to see more knee high boots as I'm a little tired of ankle boots, even though they are easy to wear.


----------



## Kayapo97

randr21 said:


> I'm so glad platforms are back. Those are some sexy otk heels.


Thank you, yes they really are lovely to wear, so comfortable


----------



## Kayapo97

Another pair of boots I added to my collection 

These are from Casadei; leopard with the 5" blade heel


----------



## Kayapo97

amacasa said:


> Old ones from last fall winter -too hot right now for boots
> SW suede brown OTK and brown calf  knee high zanottis


you seem to have quite a few boxes in the background in that first one; lots of nice things?


----------



## randr21

Kayapo97 said:


> Another pair of boots I added to my collection
> 
> These are from Casadei; leopard with the 5" blade heel



Not that animal print has ever been not trendy, I've noticed leopard more than usual esp w grey background.


----------



## am2022

So every so often my husband gets overwhelmed with huge boxes that crowd our closet so to prevent further noise I hauled some down to the guest room -end of story . ❤️


Kayapo97 said:


> you seem to have quite a few boxes in the background in that first one; lots of nice things?


----------



## Kayapo97

amacasa said:


> So every so often my husband gets overwhelmed with huge boxes that crowd our closet so to prevent further noise I hauled some down to the guest room -end of story . ❤


Well luckily I don't have to worry about a husband, but my closet is so full of boxes also!


----------



## am2022

Yes  to them boxes ! ❤️


----------



## Kayapo97

My black Balmain Amazone boots. I was also lucky enough to pick them up in brown as well.


----------



## MBB Fan

Great! May we also see them worn?


----------



## Kayapo97

MBB Fan said:


> Great! May we also see them worn?


well I was wearing them their but I will see what I can find


----------



## Kayapo97

Kayapo97 said:


> well I was wearing them their but I will see what I can find



Picture of me wearing my Balmain boots over a pair of shiny leggings


----------



## randr21

Kayapo97 said:


> Picture of me wearing my Balmain boots over a pair of shiny leggings
> View attachment 5180148


How are balmain boots compared to your others in terms of comfort, quality, etc?


----------



## rose60610

I love otk boots, have three pairs, SW 5050 (flat), Brian Atwood (2"), and Choo (4").  I love seeing how others pair them with various outfits!


----------



## Kayapo97

randr21 said:


> How are balmain boots compared to your others in terms of comfort, quality, etc?


They are lovely, the only challenge is the back zip, it took a few wears before it wore in and was easy to do up. Quality of suede and leather is wonderful


----------



## Kayapo97

rose60610 said:


> I love otk boots, have three pairs, SW 5050 (flat), Brian Atwood (2"), and Choo (4").  I love seeing how others pair them with various outfits!


I often wear mine with dresses as well as over leggings and very occassionally these days with stockings and a mini-skirt.


----------



## Kayapo97

Another pair I acquired earlier in the year. This time from Versace.


----------



## randr21

Kayapo97 said:


> They are lovely, the only challenge is the back zip, it took a few wears before it wore in and was easy to do up. Quality of suede and leather is wonderful


Good to know. I'll see if they come out w any boots I like this F/W.

For me, otks look fantastic on, but are not easy to get on or off. Since I haven't been going out much, theres not many occasions to wear them. I'll have to wear them around the house once it gets cooler.


----------



## randr21

Kayapo97 said:


> Another pair I acquired earlier in the year. This time from Versace.


You know, I've not owned anything from Versace in over 10 yrs, and in past year, I've bought 3 pairs of boots from them. Love these boots on you. Otks look great with a mini skirt if done right.


----------



## randr21

rose60610 said:


> I love otk boots, have three pairs, SW 5050 (flat), Brian Atwood (2"), and Choo (4").  I love seeing how others pair them with various outfits!



I love my Atwoods! Mine are over 10 yrs old too.


----------



## Kayapo97

randr21 said:


> Good to know. I'll see if they come out w any boots I like this F/W.
> 
> For me, otks look fantastic on, but are not easy to get on or off. Since I haven't been going out much, theres not many occasions to wear them. I'll have to wear them around the house once it gets cooler.


Yes these were from a few seasons ago. Me neither but this was first time we were able to go out again so thought I'd go full out and really dress up!



randr21 said:


> You know, I've not owned anything from Versace in over 10 yrs, and in past year, I've bought 3 pairs of boots from them. Love these boots on you. Otks look great with a mini skirt if done right.


Thank you. I don't often wear a mini-skirt but love this one I have in snakeskin by DSquared2



randr21 said:


> I love my Atwoods! Mine are over 10 yrs old too.


I think I only have one pair of Atwoods now in brown suede.


----------



## randr21

Kayapo97 said:


> Yes these were from a few seasons ago. Me neither but this was first time we were able to go out again so thought I'd go full out and really dress up!



Part of shopping for luxury is wearing it out and for some, showing it off. I wonder w covid, ppl are going out less, and therefore, shopping less. Then that causes retailers to put more sales w better discounts and for longer periods to encourage shopping. That certainly worked on me, but back to original point, not going out much for the time being. All these pretty things sitting there. Glad to hear you were able to wear this whole look out.  



Kayapo97 said:


> Thank you. I don't often wear a mini-skirt but love this one I have in snakeskin by DSquared2


DS2 rocks. I have a green leather jacket from them and it fits so well and I love the color. Their stuff is def more on the statement-y side.



Kayapo97 said:


> I think I only have one pair of Atwoods now in brown suede.



Whatever happened to Atwood? I remember he was huge a decade ago. Btw, mine are in beige suede. They fit super tight, which I like, since suede eventually stretches out.


----------



## Kayapo97

randr21 said:


> Whatever happened to Atwood? I remember he was huge a decade ago. Btw, mine are in beige suede. They fit super tight, which I like, since suede eventually stretches out.


Indeed suede has more give than other leathers, so in my view always want it tight



randr21 said:


> Part of shopping for luxury is wearing it out and for some, showing it off. I wonder w covid, ppl are going out less, and therefore, shopping less. Then that causes retailers to put more sales w better discounts and for longer periods to encourage shopping. That certainly worked on me, but back to original point, not going out much for the time being. All these pretty things sitting there. Glad to hear you were able to wear this whole look out.



I think now things have opened up people will be taking every opportunity to go out and enjoy themselves again, with a new sense of how lovely it is to socialise over good food and drink. I certainly intend too - well already have - LOL it was a bit exhausting but so lovely just to be out with no restrictions.


----------



## Kayapo97

Wearing another new pair of OTK boots; this time from Le Silla.


----------



## Kayapo97

another picture because I adore these boots


----------



## heelsmodels

Kayapo97 said:


> another picture because I adore these boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191571


Those boots are simply gorgeous.


----------



## herpyderpy

How does the fit compare to that of Christian Louboutin boots?


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Kayapo97 said:


> Its been a very long time since I posted here but wanted to share these Casadei Flora boots I added to my collection recently.
> 
> The leather is so soft and lovely to wear.
> View attachment 5177229


it’s beautiful


----------



## Kayapo97

heelsmodels said:


> Those boots are simply gorgeous.


thank you



herpyderpy said:


> How does the fit compare to that of Christian Louboutin boots?


They are less narrow than Louboutin but otherwise similar sizing



ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> it’s beautiful


Thank you


----------



## Kayapo97

my new pair of Philipp Plein thigh boots


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Kayapo97 said:


> my new pair of Philipp Plein thigh boots
> 
> View attachment 5248107


More pics pls. It’s perfect


----------



## herpyderpy

Agreed, more full outfit shots please! Would love to see how you pair your boots!


----------



## Kayapo97

Additional picture of my new boots to show heel detail


----------



## aliensurfer

The Phillipp Plein's have some very unique details for sure.  I really like the snake skin skirt with the Le Silla boots combo - Lovely!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> another picture because I adore these boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191571



I love these *Kayapo*!!! I just ordered a pair.
I hope they look as good on me!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Additional picture of my new boots to show heel detail
> 
> View attachment 5249492



These are super sexy *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I love these *Kayapo*!!! I just ordered a pair.
> I hope they look as good on me!!!



WOW Stilly following my lead I am flattered


----------



## herpyderpy

@Kayapo97 can we get an updated boot collection photo like you did at the beginning of the thread?


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

More lesilla boots


----------



## Kayapo97

randr21 said:


> How are balmain boots compared to your others in terms of comfort, quality, etc?



They are comfortable and good fit, the back zip can be a bit tricky but just needs wearing in.


----------



## Kayapo97

herpyderpy said:


> @Kayapo97 can we get an updated boot collection photo like you did at the beginning of the thread?


Oh okay I will see what I can do, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Kayapo97

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> More lesilla boots


They are lovely aren't they.


----------



## Kayapo97

randr21 said:


> You know, I've not owned anything from Versace in over 10 yrs, and in past year, I've bought 3 pairs of boots from them. Love these boots on you. Otks look great with a mini skirt if done right.


Yes I agree can look great with Mini-skirt or indeed over leggings or jeans


----------



## Kayapo97

aliensurfer said:


> The Phillipp Plein's have some very unique details for sure.  I really like the snake skin skirt with the Le Silla boots combo - Lovely!


Thank you


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Kayapo97 said:


> They are lovely aren't they.


Show your photo, please


----------



## Kayapo97

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Show your photo, please



Close up of the heels to my Philipp Plein boots


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

More photos about the collections of yours heels boots, Kajapo97


----------



## randr21

@Kayapo97 perfect time for new otk boots?  I love when a trend comes back, there are new designs and options to check out.


----------



## Kayapo97

randr21 said:


> @Kayapo97 perfect time for new otk boots?  I love when a trend comes back, there are new designs and options to check out.


well I do have some new ones I haven't posted for ages


----------



## Kayapo97

A new pair of Le Silla thigh boots
Colour: Silk


----------



## Kayapo97

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> More photos about the collections of yours heels boots, Kajapo97


Some new ones to add


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Thanks you. Long time to see you


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> A new pair of Le Silla thigh boots
> Colour: Silk
> View attachment 5628623



Wow those are super high *Kayapo*!!! Love them on you!!!


----------



## randr21

Kayapo97 said:


> well I do have some new ones I haven't posted for ages


you do not disappoint. shiny otk boots are here to make a statement. love the pairing of shiny with texture.


----------



## heelsmodels

Kayapo97 said:


> A new pair of Le Silla thigh boots
> Colour: Silk
> View attachment 5628623


Those boots are gorgeous and they look perfect on you.


----------



## Kayapo97

heelsmodels said:


> Those boots are gorgeous and they look perfect on you.


Thank you


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Wow those are super high *Kayapo*!!! Love them on you!!!


Thanks sweetie


----------



## Kayapo97

My new Red pair of Le Silla Eva thigh boots


----------



## heelsmodels

Kayapo97 said:


> My new Red pair of Le Silla Eva thigh boots
> 
> View attachment 5630529


Simply gorgeous.


----------



## heelsmodels

Kayapo97 said:


> My new Red pair of Le Silla Eva thigh boots
> 
> View attachment 5630529


Another gorgeous boots.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> My new Red pair of Le Silla Eva thigh boots
> 
> View attachment 5630529



I love these *Kayapo*!!!
Were you able to wear them out?


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I love these *Kayapo*!!!
> Were you able to wear them out?


Oh yes sweetie, they are lovely


----------



## herpyderpy

@Kayapo97 are we going to get to see your updated boots collection and modeling pics? Seems like you got a lot of awesome pairs!


----------



## randr21

@Kayapo97 I feel like Le Silla is an under the radar brand. You're obviously a fan. What do you like about them and how do they fit? I know they are known for stiletto heels, and seem to be harder to find in major online retailers.  Quite reasonably priced tho, compared to their contemporaries.


----------

